#ubports 2018-07-09
<ubptgbot> Tobias was added by: Tobias
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Sup tobias
<ubptgbot> <Tobias> Not so much
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Tobias, Welcome Tobias! Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any questions you may have in here or in out Welcome & Install room! 🙂
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Tobias, [Edit] Welcome Tobias! Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome and feel free to ask any questions you may have in here or in our Welcome & Install room! 🙂
<ubptgbot> Haz was added by: Haz
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> @YougoChats, Is doc viewer available for xenial? I haven't found it on my Pro 5 or in the Openstore.
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @TomasOqvist, Unfortunately not yet
<ubptgbot> Reinstra was added by: Reinstra
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @TomasOqvist, We are working on this, it needs a bit more attention since it has LibreOffice libs inside. Currently not clear if this will work seamlessly or not
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> OK, thanks.
<ubptgbot> riffruff was added by: riffruff
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi Tobias, Haz, @Reinstra & @riffruff, welcome! Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed 👍
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> Fwd from ankaos: Hello. How can I solve this problem? I could not find the solution on the internet.
<ubptgbot> <ankaos> Fwd from ankaos: ninja: error: '/home/enes/halium/out/target/product/j5lte/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libcamera_parameters_ext_intermediates/export_includes', needed by '/home/enes/halium/out/target/product/j5lte/obj/SHARED_LIBRARIES/libcamera_client_intermediates/import_includes', missing and no known rule to make it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @halium is the halium group
<ubptgbot> <riffruff> Hi (:  … Is it possible to install UB on MI  … XIAOMI android 1 ? … How can I root my device to install UB ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> each device requires specific porting
<ubptgbot> ( ͡° ͜ ͡°) ♡‿♡ was added by: ( ͡° ͜ ͡°) ♡‿♡
<ubptgbot> <( ͡° ͜ ͡°) ♡‿♡> hi  … is it possible to install UB on "htc desire 820g+ dual sim" (ROOT)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> Not from scratch, unfortunately. You need to port Halium to get it running. If you have Lineage OS available for your phone, should be possible. … https://docs.halium.org/en/latest/
<ubptgbot> <riffruff> Thanx !  … I'll check it out (:
<ubptgbot> <Kirill> how can i run a viber?))
<ubptgbot> <ar7ch> @Kirill, anbox
<ubptgbot> <Kirill> for nexus 5 already works?
<ubptgbot> <ar7ch> Fwd from Ivanuzzu: I nave only one question, i would install this OS on my nexus 4, but it is possibile use android ap with anbox?
<ubptgbot> <ar7ch> Fwd from NotKit: not on Qualcomm devices yet, needs debugging
<ubptgbot> <ar7ch> Fwd from Ivanuzzu: So, in a future can be possible? I love this OS, but needs app 😁
<ubptgbot> <ar7ch> Fwd from dohbee: it's the plan
<ubptgbot> <ar7ch> Fwd from VeryOriginalUsername: Is anbox broken because of kernels being too old?
<ubptgbot> <ar7ch> Fwd from UniversalSuperBox: No
<ubptgbot> <ar7ch> Fwd from UniversalSuperBox: Normally it installs the binder driver as a module. Since we already have a binder, it gets interfered with
<ubptgbot> <ar7ch> Fwd from UniversalSuperBox: And also module loading is sticky and DKMS is an unlikely dream
<ubptgbot> <ar7ch> Fwd from UniversalSuperBox: And messy. DKMS is messy.
<ubptgbot> <ar7ch> Fwd from NotKit: technically we don't need separate binder driver, but patch the existing one to support namespaces
<ubptgbot> <ar7ch> Fwd from NotKit: at least this kinda works for 3.10 on SF
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> please don't do that again in the future. forwarding a bunch of old messages like that is confusing
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> Anyone have a idea how to fix?
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> (Photo, 620x466) https://irc.ubports.com/KPv5UhCV.png
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> It's already the lasted version, and try to install it on a new FP2
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Looks like your device is locked
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Did you run `fastboot oem unlock` first?
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> Oh yes sorry forgot that thanks!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Kirill, No, not for Nexus 5 for now … All the effort is on stabilizing xenial, then anbox will get some love
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @ar7ch I removed your flood post. It doesn't bring anything useful to the conversation
<ubptgbot> <Dave S> Been trying for email on Libertine have found Geary lot more touch friendly than Thunderbird.
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @Dave S, Is it usable?
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> I haven't had much luck with stuff on Libertine, can barely get anything more complex than xterm running 🤷‍♂️ Maybe there's something I'm missing
<ubptgbot> <alan_morford> Anyone know any of the developers of Rockwork?
<ElinKattunge> ubptgbot: What's with all the spam?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> What?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's a bridge.
<ElinKattunge> Still spam
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> What are you talking about?
<ElinKattunge> Nothing, I was just curious what the spam was about was all.
<UniSuperAlt> ubptgbot is an IRC bot which bridges our Telegram channel
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Fastboot: Unknown error: downloading 'boot.img'...OKAY [ 0.359s]booting...FAILED (remote: bootimage: incomplete or not signed)finished. total time: 0.360s · Issue #184 · ubports/ubports-installer · GitHub … https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/issues/184
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Uh
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Xray2000, Sounds like this one
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `Device unlocked: false`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It looks like your device is locked, though
<ubptgbot> <jonny> [Edit] https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/issues/184
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @UniversalSuperBox, I get that, even though Ubuntu touch is installed already. Using an old version of the installer solves this.
<ubptgbot> <nn130001> hey guys, anybody knows, is ubports has any pythonic projects? cause i want to help, but i don't understand, where i can be helpful 🤔🤔
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://github.com/ubports?language=python
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Several!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Including Libertine itself
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Anyone having any issues with getting wifi signals on 16.04 using a nexus 5?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> What's happening is urfkill doesn't unblock the device. Switch says it's on, it's actually off
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's a lot of tests stuff built around python
<ubptgbot> <nn130001> @UniversalSuperBox, emmm, ubport has codebase only on github? may be they has milestones, and i can write new code for some tasks...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> everything should be on github, yes
<ubptgbot> <Jakob> @AlexanderPlaza, I don't get wifi signals since 16.04 RC on Meizu Pro5, but hotspot works - sometimes only after on/off flight-mode.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Again, it's more likely that it's just not getting turned on
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm trying to get urfkill to build now
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> YES! Wi-Fi stayed off on a rebuild.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Now to just get that to work on the build server.
<ubptgbot> <Jakob> @UniversalSuperBox, Thank you, good luck finding a solution to get it work.
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @UniversalSuperBox, Bravo! 😊
<ubptgbot> <Dave S> @Xray2000, It's a bit clunky but just about works. Main problem is you can't resize the columns so some things are difficult to see.
<ubptgbot> <crytogeunius> I earn 0.2BTC every week, Earnings are guaranteed no hidden charges. If you would like to do the same contact me.
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @UniversalSuperBox you there?
#ubports 2018-07-10
<ubptgbot> WorldNetsKe was added by: WorldNetsKe
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> I installed YouTube-dl in a Libertine container. Is there a smart way to use it?
<ubptgbot> abozz was added by: abozz
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @WorldNetsKe & @abozz !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <Remus Barth> Nexus 5, UBports 16.04, has anyone successfully connect to an external display via miracast not cable?
<ubptgbot> gggggggg5234 was added by: gggggggg5234
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> Dear All. sony xperia X is an AOSP project mobile. easily unlockable. can anyone try porting UT on this mobile
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @leoaslan, There's nothing stopping people trying to port UT, in fact it is encouraged: https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html … But if you're hoping to motivate someone else into doing the work on this phone for you I suspect you'll fail.
<ubptgbot> <leoaslan> Yeah that's what I am trying as I am not a developer and got no knowledge of coding
<ubptgbot> <anpok> I think xperia X has the same kernel source tree as the z5 devices.. So it you will struggle with the same problems I currently
<ubptgbot> <anpok> [Edit] I think xperia X has the same kernel source tree as the z5 devices.. So it you will struggle with the same problems I currently have
<ubptgbot> <anpok> [Edit] I think xperia X has the same kernel source tree as the z5 devices in the Lineage OS port.. So you will struggle with the same problems I currently have
<ubptgbot> <sergiusens> @leoaslan, Maybe throw out a bounty instead. If not, just wait for someone else to have the urge to do it, as is the way of life.
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @anpok IIRC last year you were doing mako. Any idea why it has two lines in the "legacy" section? https://devices.ubports.com/
<ubptgbot> <anpok> @aslan oops mixed those.. 8996 and 8994 .. so different tree..
<ubptgbot> <anpok> @alan_griffiths: I dont know .. I moved from my mx4 to the mako on xenial ..
<ubptgbot> <anpok> There are two known problems
<ubptgbot> <anpok> One of them resets the phone..
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @alan_griffiths just FYI that list is deprecated and the good one is https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/ I don't know why it's still online
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @advocatux I don't know why taking down obsolete stuff from the internet is so hard. (But it isn't just ubports that has this problem.)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yep, absolutely. I've been asking for the removing of that page for ages, and I'm starting to have nightmares with it 😆
<ubptgbot> Ka_pi was added by: Ka_pi
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mariogrip did we decide that's good to go (away)? If so, can you take a detour for that so @advocatux stops having nightmares?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @advocatux, You have strange fears
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @alan_griffiths, problem is, backend apis still runs using that server ond our installer uses the api
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, the frontend yea, we can kill it
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Cool
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> according to the site the boot loader of the pro5 can't be unlocked 💭
<ubptgbot> <E> Since there is home button, assistive touch would be great
<ubptgbot> <E> No home button :)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> 💭
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> Hi guys, i got today my other device Pro 5 but i get always an error when trying install the boot image and the bootloader is unlocked.... then i have manual flash the recovery that worked out, but now i try th flash the 16.04 devel and i got 'device: free space on /cache/recovery is unknown' anyone have a idea how to fix this ?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @Fuseteam, Extremely dificult, you have to flash a leeked developer update, and depending on the device have to trick it to be internatinal version
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> [Edit] Hi guys, i got today my other device Pro 5 but i get always an error when trying install the recovery image and the bootloader is unlocked.... then i have manual flash the recovery that worked out, but now i try th flash the 16.04 devel and i got 'device: free space on /cache/recovery is unknown' anyone have a idea how to fi
<ubptgbot> x this ?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> so it *is* possible
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> could the instructions to do that be posted somewhere 💭
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @Fuseteam, I have unlocked with this way https://forum.xda-developers.com/meizu-pro-5/how-to/tutorial-unlock-bootloader-meizu-pro-5-t3303127
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> isn't it posted on xda and/or askubuntu already?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ah, so yes :)
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> But it seems i can not install still UT on it
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> oh my
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Xray2000, have you flashed OEM ubuntu image on it?
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> When i try i get free space on /cache/recovery is unknown
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @Xray2000, Rudi, I guess the problem is that, in order to install UBports 16.04 you have to resize the cache
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> I already ran into that problem
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the Flyme version has different partitioning, and thus you can't straight flash ubports to it
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> Ok how can be done that ?
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> https://forums.ubports.com/topic/708/meizu-pro5-fastboot-mode-locked/34
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> here you got all my experience; at some point you find also the section to increase your cache
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> it seems quite difficult, but in the end it is very straightforward
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> Ok thanks!
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> no problem, if needed just ask ;)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> so matteo succeeded 💭
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> yes, I got some little problem with my pro5 but it works
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> [Edit] yes, I got some little problems with my pro5 but it works
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @Fuseteam, and to go to your question, the pro5 can be unlocked if you follow the correct instructions
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @mattbel10, I started from Flyme though
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> interesting
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> the thing is i'm trying to decide whether to try one the new nokia phones or try flashing meizu pro 5 with uphone
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @Fuseteam, well, have a look to the thread on the UBports forum I posted before to have an idea of what you'll have to afford to flash UBports on your pro5 and then decide
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @Fuseteam, [Edit] well, have a look at the thread on the UBports forum I posted before to have an idea of what you'll have to afford to flash UBports on your pro5 and then decide
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i suppose haha
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> I had to struggle a bit but in the end I think I documented quite extensively what I did on purpose, so that other people maybe will be struggling less than me...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @UniversalSuperBox thank you, now I can sleep like a baby :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @PhoenixLandPirate I'm only afraid of zombie webpages and pirates... oh wait... 😆
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> Thanks guys UT is on my Pro 5 now ;)
<guru1234> geez i thought the project was dead long ago
<guru1234> glad i randomly landed at ubports some how
<guru1234> *thought ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @guru1234, Nope, UT is alive and kicking. You can save your minute of silence :)
<guru1234> where is this bot forwarding from?
<guru1234> am i on the wrong network?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> There's a Telegram-IRC bridge
<guru1234> ah
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> aye we still here
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Hi from telegram!
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Your irc?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> guru1234 take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome
<guru1234> i wouldn't of wasted money on a stupid iphone had i known this
<guru1234> @advocatux thanks
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> you're welcome
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @Xray2000, You were fast! Are you in 16.04 now?
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @Xray2000, [Edit] You were fast! Are you on 16.04 now?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @guru1234, Do a Factory Reset > Sell it > Buy a supported device > Happiness :)
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> For the price you can get more than one
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> For example for a family member or a friend 😉
<guru1234> good idea
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> @Xray2000, 👍👍👍
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @advocatux, Year har
<guru1234> hopefully the fairphone 3 has 5g support if i'm going to drop $500
<guru1234> then again who knows if ubports will support it
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> This is the current supported devices list https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/ More to come ;)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Photo, 698x400) https://irc.ubports.com/hvI8BnTn.png
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/m3mJ7E40.webp
<ubptgbot> <Thoralf68> Sun, poolbar and ubports-audiocast, life is perfect. Thank yuo Wayne and Joe😎😍
<ubptgbot> <Thoralf68> (Photo, 1440x2560) https://irc.ubports.com/33VLAdQ8.png
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> glad you liked! now don't point that camera any lower!
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Lol
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 😂
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i suppose I could take a picture of myself as payment???
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Hde7hDzs.mp4
<ubptgbot> Rapha Elo was added by: Rapha Elo
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Rapha Elo, Hi Rapha Elo, welcome! Check out https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <Rapha Elo> Hey there, has anyone running Whatsapp or another app in Anbox? If yes - which device is it? Is a Nexus 5 supported too?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> No
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Rapha Elo, This is the current state of anbox https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/anbox.html
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> All development is focused on stabilizing xenial for now
<ubptgbot> <Rapha Elo> Ok thanks 👍😉
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> you're welcome :)
#ubports 2018-07-11
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Do we have a QR code scanner on UT?
<ubptgbot> <Daien> (Sticker, 512x398) https://irc.ubports.com/zZpDuj3z.webp
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> @amolith, Is This u r talking about https://open.uappexplorer.com/app/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.tagger
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @John_athan, That is exactly what I was looking for! Thank you! I had thought we might have one in the camera or browser but I wasn't sure
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> @amolith, It will be cool if browser has inbuilt qr, night mode and data saving features
<ubptgbot> Gregory was added by: Gregory
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> Which time zone does this upload happened http://system-image.ubports.com/ubports-touch/16.04/rc/
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> https://t.me/techtalkrp
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> It's better to link to the new OpenStore https://open-store.io/app/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.tagger
<ubptgbot> abhinavmanoj was added by: abhinavmanoj
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @abhinavmanoj, Hi Abhinav, welcome(back?)! Check out https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started :)
<ubptgbot> <abhinavmanoj> i am super excited to use the ubuntu touch but when i tried to install it shows my device is incompatible. I am using Moto G3 ( 2015 ). Is there any way to install it on my device ?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> This is the supported devices list https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> The only way is porting UT to your device
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> There's some WIP to ported to Halium, a necessary first step to port it to UT https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/57
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] There's some WIP to ported it to Halium, a necessary first step to port it to UT https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/57
<ubptgbot> <ar7ch> @gostranger, spam
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yeah, removed
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @gostranger you're spamming many UT groups. This is the first and last warning before being banned
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> Kk
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @gostranger, You still didn't remove your spam post in the Install group
<ubptgbot> <gostranger> Removing
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @gostranger, Thank you
<ubptgbot> <jqhew> does Ubuntu touch system support otg?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Yes it does
<ubptgbot> <jqhew> All
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yep, all phones support OTG
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @amolith, This is crazy timing eh @Eranuzan ?? Haha
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I just messaged Eran about this. Let us know if there is a link to feature request etc that we discussed other day or if you need someone to file it.
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @John_athan, Just updated to rc4 on fairphone
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> RC comes every wednesday
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Yep but i think he asked for time
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Like wednesday, 4pm
<ubptgbot> <Eranuzan> @wayneoutthere, yeah i guess I should really get on it instead of fiddling with the music app 😁
<ubptgbot> <Gilmars> @advocatux, OTG is not working on my Nexus 4. ☹
<ubptgbot> <Gilmars> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/6X0lEvFl.png The touch is broken. I need to replace it
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Gilmars, The necessary hardware is there, so that's a software problem
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> @Gilmars, Nexus 4 Hardware does not support OTG, indeed
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> @advocatux, No, it isn't
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @garrogarri, The hardware is there, see this for example https://www.androidcentral.com/android-advanced-usb-otg-nexus-4
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> Nexus 4 usb port does not provide power to connected devices, thus it does not support USB OTG
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Please, read the article. You need an special cable
<ubptgbot> <Gilmars> @advocatux, Exactly. I need a special cable to  power it. … 😭
<ubptgbot> <wouterx> wouter@ik:~/Downloads/fp2$ adb devices  … List of devices attached … GNU/Linux Device on rndis0 10.15.19.82  device
<ubptgbot> <wouterx> nice new device name ...
<ubptgbot> Michael was added by: Michael
<ubptgbot> <Eranuzan> initail music app cover swipe  changes :  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqY_5a9u9q4
<ubptgbot> Actura was added by: Actura
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Eranuzan, :D
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> +1
<ubptgbot> <Gilmars> @advocatux, I have an OTG Y Cable. It's not working on Nexus 4. I tested with my Xiaomi phone and it's working... haha
<ubptgbot> <Gilmars> Software problem (Nexus4)?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Gilmars, no
<ubptgbot> <Gilmars> The Nexus 4is being charged with the OTG Y, but mouse/keyboard is not working. … 😭
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> What is ubports apps
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Cats
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ?
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> I,m on rc4 and i see in updates, filemanager from ubports app cars
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> The preinstalled fm app is indeed an older version
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Isn,t fm a core app?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's still a click though
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @popescu_sorin, Version bump foro xenial
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Because it was buggy before
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Update bug
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also what is "rc4" exactly?
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> release candidate version 4
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> https://system-image.ubports.com/16.04/rc/FP2/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i thought we were using `2018-W28` or such for RC now
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> mine it says 2018-07-11/2
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what the heck is wrong with qt scrolling
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> well.... old bug
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> check the milestones
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes i know
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, Unexpected hover events
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i was just messing in the apps scope, and it sometimes work, and sometimes not
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> depending on how much pressure i put on the screen
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> its a mystery
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, is that why the keyboard/lock screen stuff is slow too?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The keyboard staying a couple of frames longer than it should probably isn't the same thing
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @popescu_sorin, Please only refer to the release numbers through the system settings about dialogue. As all devices have different incremental build numbers, it is hard to track which device rc has which number
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> But the unified one is only visible in sstem settings
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> there are 2
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> in system settings -> updates, ubuntu touch version 4
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> in system setttings -> about, 2018-w28
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> so yeah in about it is indeed 2018-w28
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> ^^
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So now we have docs translations in zh_Hans... but ReadTheDocs doesn't support that language
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I must track this down
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that's not a valid language code though for gettext either, is it?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The GNU gettext manual doesn't list any more than two- and three-letter language codes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what is zh_Hans supposed to be?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> simplified chinese for China, Singapore and Malaysia
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Whereas zh_CN is known as mainland china
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> This is the information I got from the translator
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> looking at wikipedia, it seems zh_CN is the correct locale for that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simplified_Chinese_characters#Singapore_and_Malaysia
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's a language code combined with a script code
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> "same characters as mainland China"
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay. @njlyf2011, would it be okay if we moved your zh-hans translations into zh_CH?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> [Edit] Okay. @njlyf2011, would it be okay if we moved your zh-hans translations into zh_CN?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simplified_Chinese_characters#Web_pages … I'd say this is how we arrived at -hans
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ah, hmm. i guess that would be for the header handling though
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well I don't really have an option for both
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't think RTD even supports RFC-5646 language-script codes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, no idea
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it does support zh_CN though i presume?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Looking in the code, there's a comment that says `# Try these to test our non-2 letter language support`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, Yep
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> seems like that's where it belongs and rtd should handle any necessary transmogrification of locale vs script codes internally
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the right way to specify the script in gettext though would be like `zh_CN@Hans`
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> though i'm not sure if gettext actually rectognizes that
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, for now we've turned off adding of translations so we don't get into another situation like this (or we can at least see it coming)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Which is good because each separate translation is a new project in the eyes of RTD
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sure
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and standards are great becuase so many say you should do the same thing in different ways
<ubptgbot> <tone36> Anyone here with lg d802?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> LG G2. Are you trying to port it?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (European version)
<ubptgbot> <tone36> Yes
<ubptgbot> <tone36> That's why I'm asking but i need to start with halium first I guess
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep, always a good choice. https://docs.halium.org is the place to go for that
<ubptgbot> <tone36> What phone you have?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Too many...
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But the G2 is not one of them
<ubptgbot> Photojoe4 was added by: Photojoe4
<ubptgbot> <Photojoe4> I should be getting a Nexus 5 today. Is it necessary (or desirable) to root it before using the UBports Installer, or does it just need to be unlocked?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, just unlocked bootloader
<ubptgbot> <Photojoe4> Fantastic, can't wait to try this out...one more step to de-Apple my life....
<ubptgbot> Jurassic410 was added by: Jurassic410
<ubptgbot> <balcy> rc
<ubptgbot> <Jurassic410> There is a place where i can download the .img file?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Jurassic410, The .img of what exactly? If you mean "to install UT", you need to use the ubports-installer https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/
<ubptgbot> <Jurassic410> @advocatux, the installer didn't work, so i'm looking for the img file to flash it manually
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Jurassic410, If you have issues with the installation process, please join https://t.me/WelcomePlus to get help
<ubptgbot> <Jurassic410> @advocatux, thx
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> yw
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Silly question. But OnePlus One running 15.04, still has the camera zoom not working right?
<ubptgbot> Dirod was added by: Dirod
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> @AlexanderPlaza, And 16.04
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @AlexanderPlaza, I thought 15.04 was working fine, but 16.04 was not.
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome all !!! Check out this to get you started! If you have any questions, feel free to ask here or in our Welcome and Install room! https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @PhoenixLandPirate, So did I. But I flashed last night a phone to 15 and the zoom function doesn’t work.
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> Never had OPO on 15 only 16 which doesn't work always thought 15 never worked
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> It listed as an issue on devices list
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> devices.ubuntu-touch.io
<ubptgbot> red3rg was added by: red3rg
<ubptgbot> <red3rg> how to install on sony ericsson xperia arc s lt18i
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you would need to create a port for that device
<ubptgbot> <red3rg> I do not really understand this
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/ is the list of currently supported devices
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> each device must have a specific port built for it
<ubptgbot> <red3rg> how to do it?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> have you ever built android roms from source for other devices before?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can follow the link under the community ports about "how to create a halium port for your device"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but it requires lots of patience, some development skills, and that the necessary pieces (kernel source and vendor/device trees) are available from the manufacturer for your device
<ubptgbot> <red3rg> from your words, I realized that I will not succeed.
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @Lakotaubp, I thought that issue was just for 16.04 issues
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Did anyone else just have to reauthenticate for Telegram, on Vivid?
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> @AlexanderPlaza, No. This is the current list and as the blerb states devices will shortly move to 16.04
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> But it's based on 15.04 legacy image
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @TartanSpartan, That happens to me from time to time.
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> @AlexanderPlaza, There is another site that pops up ubports.devices.com where the camera issue is not mentioned.
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> Which might have caused the confusion
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> Please use deices.ubuntu-touch.io
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> It's fine for now. I guess it won't be an issue when 16.04 lands and they can work on any back log stuff
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> 😊
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Lakotaubp, https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> @dohbee, Thanks missed that
<ubptgbot> <riccardovidotto> Fwd from riccardovidotto: Hi everybody! I've just installed Xenial 16.04/rc on my BQ Aquaris M10 FHD and the screen still stay on portrait modi, it doesn't go on landscape mode. Anyone has this problem?
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> [Edit] Please use devices.ubuntu-touch.io
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @riccardovidotto, you mean only the lock screen, or the shell and apps after unlocking?
<ubptgbot> <riccardovidotto> @dohbee, I mean shell and apps after unlocking
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and the lock rotation indicator is not in the top panel?
<ubptgbot> <riccardovidotto> @dohbee, Nope, the rotation isn't blocked
<ubptgbot> <riccardovidotto> Neither on settings
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @riccardovidotto, if you toggle it a few times does it have any effect?
<ubptgbot> <riccardovidotto> @dohbee, Nope
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @riccardovidotto, if you open the indicators and go all the way over to the far right to the system indicator (power/gear icon) does it have an option for tablet/staged or windowed/desktop mode?
<ubptgbot> <riccardovidotto> @dohbee, Yes it does, but the shell still doens't rotate
<ubptgbot> <riccardovidotto> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/393
<ubptgbot> <riccardovidotto> I've found this issue on Github but, honestly, I can't understand the solution
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the solution was a code change. so it should already be fixed if you're running current rc
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what does the build number say in system settings exactly?
<ubptgbot> <riccardovidotto> 2018-W28
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok. i'm not sure then. please comment on that github issue that you are experiencing the problem again with that version and with your device info
<ubptgbot> <riccardovidotto> @dohbee, Ok thanks!!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> If app devs were to set up individual patreons for example, what sort of rewards would people like to see for their donations, beyond just the apps themselves?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Or would people prefer to donate to app devs via some other method to support their developing apps?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think you can set up the Donate link in the open-store, so you'll get that exposure
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> I would pay for apps. I am dubious about patreon but could be convinced. I think I would be turned off by restrictions i.e. Patron only access to issues or source code. Would probably enjoy a chance to vote on things, but would assume that devs need work on topics they've interested in. … Would probably enjoy idea of a suite of ap
<ubptgbot> ps being developed. So there's some overarching theme tying apps together. The simplemobiletools.com idea might be worth looking at. It might also suit a stretch goal type idea.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @dohbee, Maybe names in the about section of the app at a certain level
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> I'd rather see a pwyw system ala ElementaryOS' AppCenter
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> One thing I would see obvious value in would be tutorials based on the code produced. Something like "rodney_tool001" links this qml for the GUI with this exposed python function. A "hello world" template based on the same idea can be seen here. … Or "this code references this system call. A full list of all system calls can be se
<ubptgbot> en here..."
<ubptgbot> xylobol was added by: xylobol
<ubptgbot> <xylobol> yo!
<ubptgbot> <xylobol> quick question: … is it possible to install with multirom on the 1+1?
#ubports 2018-07-12
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mateosalta, Thought of that, but seems off to have it if there are multiple apps.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Lyokanthrope, Not sure how that works exactly, but interesting.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @padraic7a, Seems like it may be as much work as building the app itself to do something like that, though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @xylobol, It is at least not a supported method of install
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, User can pay for the app or download it for free
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If they download it for free, they don't get automatic updates
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, Yes, I meant their implementation
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> They have to instead enter free for every update
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, Stripe.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> So elementary gets paid and then they pay devs?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It doesn't have any user tracking, though. Dumb in that regard.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://developer.elementary.io/
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> 70/30 split, developer/elementary
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Ah. Yeah, no likey
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The split?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Platform's gotta make money somehow
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Could be better, but I mean the legal issues
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah. They've got a company with lawyers and things
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> More directly you can ask for users to hit your PayPal.me link after so many startups
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's what Lollypop did today so I pinged the developer a chunk of euro.
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> Anyone having boot problem after installing 16.04rc
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That is not helpful at allm
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> [Edit] That is not helpful at all.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> What is happening and what did you do?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Well sure. But prefer something less baggy and more reliable
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Baggy?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Reliable?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Naggy
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Stupid phony
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Phone
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Even with a store-enforced pay what you want system you'll have a low hit rate
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Last they shared, Elementary users are supporting developers enough for them to take their SOs out to dinner once o'er month or so.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Sure, and that's a one time thing. Looking for something with more continuance
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> O'er? Really phone?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, Nag screen is about it
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or a service with a subscription model
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> Any one answer my question
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Answer mine
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> Hammerhead
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> To continue accessing your accounts with 2fa, please pay up now.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ;)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @John_athan, You've been told multiple times what information we need to help you. And no, no one has said anything about issues on the nexus 5. Maybe try reinstalling with a wipe
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The UITK has things for popovers that stay out of the way, doesn't it?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> It worked for Capone at least
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Unfortunately you need to be naggy. Not WinRAR naggy, but naggy.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Three options. "Take me there," "Remind me later," "Never show again"
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/pI6yWaNC.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> DAVDroid removed the "Never show again" thing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Sure
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's the long and short of it. I don't think we'll find another way.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Yeah. :(
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Could put a Monero miner in it
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> With life cycling you'll make one coin per eternity
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And probably cause injuries to people
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Eh, if I wanted to be evil, I'd go all in
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Break lifecycling,
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> [Edit] Break lifecycling?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Just take the money.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That'd do
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Anyway, I'd just nag people
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If they get uppity, tell them they can hire you full time and you'll remove the nagscreen
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I see no problem. Software should be paid for.
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> If you make a donation, does the pop up go?
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> @John_athan, Yes but only after 467 and 470 on dev channel. Would not restart on its own.
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> Restarted it manually. Has been fine since. Put post on forum but no one else seemed to have an issue.
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> @Lakotaubp, My prob is won't boot after installation
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> @John_athan, Stuck in Google logo
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> Yes restarted it myself holding power button. Check the update number to see it matches the two I've mentioned.
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> As a check. Then swop to dev Chanel update and all should be OK.
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> Yours won't start at all?
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> Yes no installation process in phone(time zone, phone name, etc)
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> Then i would reflash it as I think Dalton said. Just updated today and all fine.
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> have you tried holding the power button down for 20-30 secs. It shouls switch off and restart if not  reinstall sorry thats all I have.
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> I tried reflash , after so many failures I reverted back to 15.04 stable
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> Hey is there ubports installer for Pac-man archlinux
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/releases/latest have a look here for what is available
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @John_athan, the appimage should work
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> @dohbee, Yeah I can see that.
<ubptgbot> <Gregory> I just want to say, that between may and now, 16.04 has become much, much more stable.  I dont see any of the issues I had in may, even on devel
<ubptgbot> <Gregory> Why is the consensus that plasma mob is the only ongoing Linux disorderly for phone that has momentum?
<ubptgbot> <Gregory> Lil, distro*
<ubptgbot> <Gregory> I'm drivving if there was any doubt t at this point
<ubptgbot> <ar7ch> @Gregory, click on message -> edit
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @ar7ch You can't do that on Ubuntu Touch afaik
<ubptgbot> orion2horizon was added by: orion2horizon
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> @UniversalSuperBox, about you were arguing maybe it would be good to make some kind of biddings for some feature requests🤔 … I don't know if it would be easy 😅
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> I like Jade diamond, browser next looks very outdated to me
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Gregory, I dont know who has this opinion, but we see ourselves as the only stuff you can use as daily ;)
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @Flohack, I mean, there is Sailfish too
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> yes it is
<ubptgbot> <ar7ch> @Flohack, No doubt you are. Plasma Mobile is in stagnation, Sailfish is... well, they are on their own, I don't like how they get things done
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @ar7ch, I was a Sailfish user before i moved to UT, yes indeed the community is verry wierd on doing stuff and also not as frendly as UT people...
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> Not able to access Flipkart.com it redirects me to windows app store pls help
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> To fix an issue, developers need data. Please file a proper bug report in the pertinent bug tracker
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/mir-0-32-1-release-candidate/6966
<ubptgbot> <zack123> Is Ubuntu Touch compatible with Meizu Pro MX4 Pro or on Meizu Pro MX4 only?
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/AUc01j7G.txt
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @ar7ch, Progress on Plasma Mobile may not seem too fast, but I'd even say there are more people working on it than ever before. Currently some of the core apps are reworked or even initially written.
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @ar7ch, [Edit] Progress on Plasma Mobile may not seem too fast, but I'd even say there are more people working on it than ever before. Currently some of the core apps are being reworked or even initially written.
<ubptgbot> Dot_Hack was added by: Dot_Hack
<ubptgbot> <berchio> Does xenial use Mir?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @berchio, Yes
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> @UniversalSuperBox, perhaps
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> According to my judgment, there should be no problem.
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> move to zhcn
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @njlyf2011, I dont want to move to China, I will never learn this language 😆
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> ...
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> i am replying Dalton ...
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> Question about translating files
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, it's not that hard!
<ubptgbot> <berchio> @UniversalSuperBox, So what is the plan in the long run?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @berchio, What do you mean? Mir is not dead.
<ubptgbot> <berchio> Ah I thought it was
<ubptgbot> <berchio> it became a wayland compositor, nice
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> making unity8 not use mir directly basically amounts to "rewrite everything" which is not a terribly amiable goal to keep things active and moving
<ubptgbot> <jegrabbit> Anyone know if its possible to use the nexus 5 image on the 5x or port it some other way?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @jegrabbit, You can't use the UT port for Nexus 5 on the Nexus 5x. Some people are trying to port UT to Nexus 5x but they're finding some weird bugs
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Despite the name, they're quite different under the hood
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, Well, made a liberapay link and added it to the authenticator app in the store. At least it was super easy to set up, unlike patreon.
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Anyone have a good suggestion on a portable bluetooth keyboard to get for ubports? I had a much older Mac Keyboard but it appears like doesn't want to work with 16.04 (I'm guess because it's a Mac keyboard)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if it's bluetooth it should work, depending on what version of bt your phone supports and what version the keyboard uses
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @dohbee, Nexus 5, as for the keyboard that didn't work. Apple A1314
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @njlyf2011, @UniversalSuperBox in case its relevant :3
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @AlexanderPlaza, but what version bluetootH? 1,2,3,4 or 5?
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @Fuseteam, Checking the manuel for the keyboard
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @Fuseteam, [Edit] Checking the manual for the keyboard
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Well can't find it but the phone says it supports 4.0 A2DP bluetooth
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> A2DP is for audio
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @dohbee, Yup, but 4.0 bluetooth should be able to handle most things for sure.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AlexanderPlaza, well, except for things that are > 4.0
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @dohbee, That's a given.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ```The Linux kernel supports Apple Wireless Keyboards via the hid-apple module, which is present in 2.6.x+ kernels.```
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i doubt hid-apple is included on the phones, so that might be preventing it from working
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @dohbee, Mmm I wish I knew how to check that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AlexanderPlaza, grep for `HID_APPLE` in the kernel config?
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Would that be UbPorts or baked into the hardware?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it'd be the kernel
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it would definitely be nice if we could get a lot more stuff built as modules and runtime loadable by udev
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @dohbee, I doubt it's on there. I did a lsmod and all I get is bcmdhd
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AlexanderPlaza, yeah, most of the drivers are not built as modules, but built into the kernel itself
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @dohbee, Are we able to update Kernels on phones or not as much?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but i doubt it's enabled, as a lot of stuff is disabled
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AlexanderPlaza, we can change the kernel config, but not necessarily ship newer kernel versions
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, Unfortunately handling of modules was never exactly fixed by Canonical
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I have an idea but it's a PITA
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yep. hence the "would be nice" :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> othwerise i'm sure we'd be doing it already
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @UniversalSuperBox, Ah it's in a half baked state.
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> That's frustrating indeed.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AlexanderPlaza, nah. more like "Google didn't intend for any of this"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> embedded devices tend to have very limited driver support, because they tend to have very limited resources. phones are an extension of that.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, They did actually
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Modules can be built and included in an Android system.img
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and android wasn't designed to be run inside a container with a normal linux distro on top
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> However, the support to mount those into the Ubuntu Touch root isn't right.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, i meant in the broader sense. i know it can have modules
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's there, but Android doesn't put modules into the `uname -r ` namespace.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So modules just end up at the root of `/lib/modules ` or whatever and modprobe doesn't know what to do
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> how to conquer the world with ubuntu touch: buy flash and sell uphones 😆
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> oh my that interesting drives can loadable module
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] oh my that's interesting drives can loadable module
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] oh my that's interesting drives can loadable modules
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> so teaching modprobe what to do is a pita 😂
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, port to galaxy note 7 and send them to all the world leaders? :P
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hey now there's an idea 😆
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Fuseteam, No, teaching the initramfs what to do is the problem
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I have to do it with halium-boot, so it'll be done
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ahh interesting
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> noice good luck :3
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> So since I am new to the world of Android (don't throw those rotten apples my way please) and doing some googling, there are custom Kernels people have made for at least the Nexus 5. Does Ubports install a custom kernel or just uses the stock so not to complicate more an already spaghetti code mess?
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> [Edit] So since I am new to the world of Android (don't throw those rotten apples my way please) and doing some googling, there are custom Kernels people have made for at least the Nexus 5. Does Ubports install a custom kernel or just uses the stock so not to complicate more an already spaghetti code mess? … (Example Elementa
<ubptgbot> lx)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AlexanderPlaza, well, it's the "stock" one in that we start from the stock config, but we make some changes to it, which are necessary for UT
<ubptgbot> Eelie_50 was added by: Eelie_50
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Eelie_50, Hi Pietro, welcome! Check out https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed 👍
<ubptgbot> Joe Shapiro was added by: Joe Shapiro
<ubptgbot> AbdelmalekHAMZA was added by: AbdelmalekHAMZA
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome Joe & @AbdelmalekHAMZA !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> Germán Martínez was added by: Germán Martínez
<ubptgbot> <Germán Martínez> wich mobile is better for plasma mobile?
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @Germán Martínez, Try @plasmamobile
<ubptgbot> <Germán Martínez> @Lyokanthrope, thks
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Liberapay donors to UBports, interruption of services is imminent. This is important for you: https://medium.com/liberapay-blog/liberapay-is-in-trouble-b58b40714d82
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh and this is another case of @dohbee ruining everything. :P
<ubptgbot> <Gregory> Plasma mobile pregrts nexus 5 whoever asked
<ubptgbot> <Gregory> And right above that, someone said that more people are working on plasma mobile than UT...either Josef Goebbels rose from the deaf to do more propaganda work, or the genuine sentiment I expressed yesterday, that PM is the only horse one should bet on at this point, does exist.  A software engineer myself, UT doco and con fig mg mt
<ubptgbot> along with actual progress puts most DOD contractors I work with to shame
<ubptgbot> <Gregory> Dead
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, I wish. If I owned a payment processor, I'd not need donations, or a job. :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Gregory, Pretty sure nobody said that, and beyond that I have no idea what you said.
<ubptgbot> <Gregory> Progress on Plasma Mobile may not seem too fast, but I'd even say there are more people working on it than ever before. Currently some of the core apps are being reworked or even initially written.
<ubptgbot> <Gregory> Said by...(using UT telegram.)
<ubptgbot> <Gregory> Fwd from JBBgameich: Progress on Plasma Mobile may not seem too fast, but I'd even say there are more people working on it than ever before. Currently some of the core apps are being reworked or even initially written.
<ubptgbot> <Gregory> I've seen other web sites say this as well
<ubptgbot> <Gregory> I don't understand that perspective
<ubptgbot> <JoeFilmmaker> Hi Folks. I’m wanting to run UBports (or another FOSS OS) as my daily driver on a device with a Really Good Camera (both stills and video). I see the current ports are for three year old devices. Is my quest hopeless? I really don’t want to keep supporting Apple and Google. Especially since their devices are buggy and they won’
<ubptgbot> t respond or let me fix the bugs.
#ubports 2018-07-13
<ubptgbot> <Gregory> The Librem 5 smartphone coming up in January will be running their FOSS (free, if you buy the phone, or free-free, I'm not sure haven't looked)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The schedule is not "Coming in January"
<ubptgbot> <Gregory> Company is called Purism
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I wouldn't expect too much from the librem camera
<ubptgbot> <Gregory> Sorry that's the last thing I heard from their press release a month ago.
<ubptgbot> <Gregory> When is it you think?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @JoeFilmmaker, You can try to port to a newer phone I guess
<ubptgbot> <JoeFilmmaker> Are there ports ongoing for recent phones? How hard is it to do a port if there’s already Android drivers on, say, XDA?
<ubptgbot> <JoeFilmmaker> Why aren’t there newer phones? Is it because ports are so hard? Because people don’t own the hardware? I’ve heard this but it seems odd to me that this is the real reason.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm going to be honest, it's very difficult until https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/494 is cracked
<ubptgbot> <Gregory> My guess Joe is that the Nexus 5, etc are well understood in both sw and hardware, making development of UT more straight forward.
<ubptgbot> <JoeFilmmaker> Oh yes - HALium. Once that’s there then it should become much easier to do new ports, right? So the question I guess is how close is HALium and how hard will a port be once it’s done. I’ll read the Qualcomm issue mentioned above. Hope it’s not them trying to thwart FOSS.
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @JoeFilmmaker, ....I only just realized the meaning behind halium's name. *headdesk*
<ubptgbot> <Gregory> You have to build a stable product incorporating a relatively recent OS before having the bandwidth to be able to break down and understand a more recent device.  Just my guess
<ubptgbot> <JoeFilmmaker> Yeah it sure is a cute name!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack might there be a simple way to move a set of translations from one language to another? We've gotta move zh_Hans to zh_CN on the docs.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or rather, a way that doesn't make Weblate explode
<ubptgbot> <JoeFilmmaker> You’ve got a pretty good name there as well @Lyokanthrope
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Hah, thanks.
<ubptgbot> <Gregory> Lyo, you've exposed the secret, now you must die
<ubptgbot> <Gregory> (Photo, 220x220) https://irc.ubports.com/yzQetNsg.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I can expose way more secrets than that
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> For example, did you know that marius never sleeps?
<ubptgbot> <Gregory> The beast?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Er
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Marius
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/md3GEZ2s.webp
<ubptgbot> <Gregory> Oh. i'm not the hippest guy in the engineering lab :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, welcome. We're all normal people with exceptionally normal lives
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @UniversalSuperBox, Totally.
<ubptgbot> <JoeFilmmaker> Any of you guys UBports coders? Done a port or know ‘em well?
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> I've attempted to port a few phones
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> I seem to have really bad luck though :V
<ubptgbot> <JoeFilmmaker> What went wrong? Have you done OS coding work before? Is the code reasonably clear and well organized?
<ubptgbot> <JoeFilmmaker> I used to work in the Unix kernel so I’m not exactly a newbie - but that was almost 30 years ago!
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Eh, I'm not a programmer, just a tinkerer really. I understand a lot of the internals but I'm not great at working with it.  … As far as what went wrong, it's often been issues with getting graphics working on my ports or something, seems to be the biggest hurdle overall. Lately it's just been the fact that CAF is in a weird sp
<ubptgbot> ot with Halium right now.
<ubptgbot> <JoeFilmmaker> Yeah - from what you guys sent it sounds like Qualcomm broke binary compatibility without providing a runtime way to check for it. Bummer.
<ubptgbot> <JoeFilmmaker> How long did it take you to get an almost-working port done?
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Uhm. Last port I started was the LG G5 and getting that booting was just a night or two..but I couldn't get any graphics working on Halium for the life of me.  … Before that was the Nexus 6 which took like a week to get it booting and tests working, did get graphics working under Halium rootfs and plasma mobile but haven't had
<ubptgbot> any luck with UBports.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @JoeFilmmaker, I don't do ports but my bits are all throughout the system
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And they are exquisite, of course
<ubptgbot> <JoeFilmmaker> Thanks Lyo. Hi Rodney. I’m a Unix dev from 30 years ago who’s now a filmmaker. But I’m tired of Apple/Google and am thinking of trying to do a port to - ironically I guess - either the pixel 2 or S7 or 8. ‘Cause I want a kick-butt camera. Any tips for getting up to speed in the source tree?\
<ubptgbot> <JoeFilmmaker> Gotta go but look forward to any replies!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> s7 and s8 ports have been started
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> @JoeFilmmaker, Caf. Good luck booting it. also here is the porting group- https://t.me/ubports_porting
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Pixel doesn't have an amazing camera
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @rupansh, None of those devices are CAF (assuming he's talking about Exynos Samsungs)
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @dohbee, Yeah it's actually pretty mid ranged hardware wise, it's the software that makes it great
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Midrange phone at a maximum-range price
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I wouldn't go that far
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Well I was talking about the camera sensor
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Iirc it's true same sensor found in some of the mid ranged Motorola devices
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> [Edit] Iirc it's the same sensor found in some of the mid ranged Motorola devices
<ubptgbot> <Gregory> As with most of us I am completely fed up with $1000 phones every year also.  I have turned to OPO 3T, 5T, and soon to be 6T, unless my endless research pulls the next low-cost, high quality, medium-to-high performance phone to my screen
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> I pretty much always buy phones either as open box or used these days
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> last phone I bought new was the Nexus 5x, never again
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I liked my 5X
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> I liked it at first
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But I abused the Google Fi deal
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Activated the phone and canceled immediately
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> But the overheating, the really awful battery life compared to the Z3C I had before and the redmi note 3 I had after (which I kinda wish I kept in retrospect), the stuttering...bleh.
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> the only redeeming qualities of that phone for me were the camera and screen
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's still easier to hold than the glass back behemoths
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> oh yeah
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> the actual build was rather nice
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> and it was servicable I guess
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> But actually using the phone was miserable
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Hi guys and gals
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Is there any issue installing 16.04 on a N5 that I should be aware of?
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> It's kinda taking a lot...
<ubptgbot> <The_Reverend> ... of time?
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Yes, sorry
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @UniversalSuperBox, Please can you elaborate ?
<ubptgbot> <The_Reverend> are you stuck at the bootloader or do you get to the recovery screen?
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Ubports recovery screen. The installer on my computer is still on "Flashing images..." with a full orange bar
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @matv1, Well alright, they are planning for a january launch.
<ubptgbot> <The_Reverend> ok, then I dont know. My problem was that the computer lost contact with the phone, so I got stuck at the bootloader
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I did not see January. Last I saw was later in the year.
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @The_Reverend, Thanks anyway. Maybe I'm just not patient enough
<ubptgbot> <matv1> They are still saying january on the site though. But you obviously hear a bit more then us mortals :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm not nearly important enough to get into "more than us mortals" territory
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I know when you know
<ubptgbot> <Gregory> Hey Mathjs, I appreciate the upgrade to 'mortal'!
<ubptgbot> <matv1> Haha
<ubptgbot> <matv1> I was wondering though, is ubports set to receive one of those dev kits?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Well, phosh is in git. You could theoretically run on another device before librem release
<ubptgbot> Biju Joseph was added by: Biju Joseph
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> What's the point for rc in every Wednesday when no bug is debugged and no new features
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> because things are still being worked on
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> Hotspot still not working
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> so because the bug you care about isn't fixed means they shouldn't do anything else?
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> I'm sorry
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> That was a little rude on my part, I'm sorry. I'm just trying to say is that there's still a lot of work going on, commits to every part of the project almost every day.
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> If the bug you've been watching hasn't been fixed, check the issues tracker
<ubptgbot> yatix was added by: yatix
<ubptgbot> matteomutti was added by: matteomutti
<ubptgbot> <BlueKenny> @John_athan, Yesterday I switches from RC to devel and then the hotspot worked ;) (Bacon)
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> @BlueKenny, How about camera and video problem
<ubptgbot> <BlueKenny> @John_athan, Alot is fixed, if you would like see more fast the fixes go to dev ;)
<ubptgbot> <BlueKenny> @John_athan, What is the matter with this ?
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> I am using Hammerhead
<ubptgbot> <BlueKenny> @John_athan, But hotspot can be fixed on both I think but don't know
<ubptgbot> <JoeFilmmaker> @dohbee, Hi Rodney. I was talking about the Pixel 2. At least with native OSes the Pixel 2 and S8 have the best image and video quality according to most of the tests I’ve seen. I’m a filmmaker and the phone is the camera I always have with me so I want it to be as good as possible. Quality comparable to the latest Google
<ubptgbot> , Apple, and Samsung phones is what I’m hoping for. Of course they do an awful lot in software so that may not be possible. Filmic Pro does an awful lot itself though and runs on Android so maybe it would do well Image quality wise.
<ubptgbot> Krysier was added by: Krysier
<ubptgbot> <tone36> is there gimp on ubports?
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> You can install gimp with libertine but it,s not that usable on 16.04
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi @yatix @matteomutti & @Krysier, welcome! Check out https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed. … There are language focus groups available too 👍
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1920x1152) https://irc.ubports.com/0PXtPKzM.png
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> On meizu mx4, 15.04 but it,s a bit hard to use on the phone
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> You can make the ui bigger but you have to add a line in Xdefaults in container
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Default dpi is 72 and them phone sceens are > 300
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> still impressive that it works though
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> I think it,s using xmir
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> yeah must be
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> 16.04 is still using an old version on mir, i think with the latest upstream mir stuff will work better, maybe
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> actually i think xmir is broken on the newest version (the wayland shift broke it)
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> but that's the 18.04 desktop branch
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Wayland/xwailand instead of mir/xmir
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> mir there is a wayland compositor
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> so it's xwayland / mir then i guess?
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> 18.04 uses wayland but xwayland branch is nit yet finhed/merged
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> i'd be running unity8 on my tablet when that's fixed
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @UniversalSuperBox, Done. Works a bit shoddy though. One can't navigate to the page mentioned. Only use the direct link.
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> or, spamming bug reports ;)
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> +1 for reporting bugs 😃
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> +2 for fixing bugs 😜
<ubptgbot> <DiscoLinux> +3 for supporting UBports with a donation lol
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/2WWtQHrr.webp
<ubptgbot> <DiscoLinux> I know the struggle, brother !
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> But yeah most people including me don,t have the skills to fix bugs so reporting, donating, sharing blog posts, helping other people helps
<ubptgbot> Hirenmob was added by: Hirenmob
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Sup hirenmob
<ubptgbot> Mensah was added by: Mensah
<jaydemir> is there any way to get browser audio to run in background?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> maybe stop the browser from suspending? … you can do it in UT Tweak Tool
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> it's not just the audio though, it'll be the whole app that won't suspend and continue to run in the background
<jaydemir> makes sense. I'd like to do some streaming audio in the background but it seems like all my options are just web apps
<jaydemir> (I literally just installed this morning for the first time)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I am not sure though if it'll still work when locked
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> have you tried Cloud Music? it works good when I tried it before...not sure now :)
<jaydemir> I just installed that. Where is it getting music from?
<jaydemir> I really am liking the OS though. How active is the development?
<jaydemir> the home screen does freeze a lot whenever I swipe over. It's probably the only thing I'm having issues with atm
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> not sure what its provider but it seems like an Asian one
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> the development is pretty much active 👍
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> did you install 16.04 or 15.04?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @jaydemir, There's a bug with the scroll momentum, developers are fixing it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @JoeFilmmaker, The camera is still the same 12mp thing that's in the pixel though. It didn't change. Maybe it's better for video at 1080p or something though
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @jaydemir, For best experience or daily use i recommend you to install vivid version
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @John_athan, Again, for the Nth time, please report issues in GitHub, and stop being short, rude, and demanding about them
<ubptgbot> <BlueT_Lien> https://fitwhilehome.com/product/adjustable-dumbbell-bundle/?utm_campaign=DumbbellBundle&utm_source=social&utm_medium=fb&utm_term=&utm_content=fb
<jaydemir> I'm actually not sure which version. I just fumbled with the latest ubports installer until it worked
<jaydemir> reboot seems to have fixed the issue
<jaydemir> it shows 15.04 r3
<jaydemir> it's a nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @jaydemir, Go to system settings>about>OS
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Oh ok
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Cool then
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> You are in the stable channel
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Xenial is not yet ready for daily use. Less for nexus 5
<jaydemir> doesn't seem like it supports x11 apps but pithos would have been cool to have
<jaydemir> does this version of ubuntu touch come with the continuum-like feature?
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> You canrun x11 apps with libertine
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1920x1152) https://irc.ubports.com/cbzapr0o.png
<jaydemir> nice. When I try to run sudo apt-get install pithos I get a few errors though
<jaydemir> W: not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> Fwd from UBports News Channel: Liberapay is experiencing some turbulence, but don't panic! If you're using Liberapay to donate to UBports, this blog post post explains everything you need to know. https://medium.com/liberapay-blog/liberapay-is-in-trouble-b58b40714d82
<jaydemir> E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt
<jaydemir> E: package lists or status file could not be opened
<jaydemir> is there a considerable amount of tweaking that needs to be done to use apt?
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> In 16.04 libertine is integrated in system settings, so it,s quite easy to use
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> jaydemir: `sudo mount -o remount,rw /`
<jaydemir> welp, goodbye Android!
<jaydemir> I've been thinking about de-googling for a while and Windows phone wasn't going to cut it haha
<ubptgbot> <coinee> @neothethird, Jan, I'm wondering why not offering crypto currency based donations ? … No third party involved that might cause problems here.
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @coinee, we already accept bitcoin :) ubports.com/donate
<jaydemir> so I was able to install pithos and I got libertine from the store. Any other steps?
<ubptgbot> <coinee> @neothethird, oh crap, missed that, great, thx !
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @coinee, well, thank you :)
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> jaydemir: here's a guide, but after ota-4 it'll be a lot easier https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/userguide/dailyuse/libertine.html
<jaydemir> Nice! I'll be sure to give that a read
<jaydemir> is running a desktop from the phone still a thing?
<jaydemir> M$ calls it continuum, not sure if its called the same thing in the ubuntu world
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> jaydemir: yes, but not every device has hdmi out. So if you have a nexus 4 or 5, you can use a slimport adapter, if you have a bq m10, they have micro hdmi out. Other devices only have wireless, they work with miracast adapters.
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> it's called convergence mode in our world
<jaydemir> slimport adapter can be bought on amazon or something I assume
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @jaydemir, jep, i will recomend the offical slimport one btw. but others should work just fine
<jaydemir> official slimport one?
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @neothethird, Afaik MX4 doesn't work with miracast either - at least it did not the last time I heard about it. Or has this changed?
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> There is also unity8 for x86 on ubuntu 16.04, 18.04 and maybe arch and debian in the future
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @jaydemir, https://www.amazon.com/Analogix-Semiconductor-SP6001-BlackBerry-SlimPort-enabled/dp/B015DJ4QYI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1531481380&sr=8-2&keywords=slimport
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> it's made by Analogix Semiconductor, the company behind simport itself
<jaydemir> NICE
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @zubozrout, i'm not aware of that. The big difference here is that miracast is an open protocol that needs to be supported by the software, for slimport you need special hardware. But there might be a porting issue on the MX4, i'm not sure
<jaydemir> I can throw away all my computers and just use my nexus 5! :D
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Ummm....
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> jaydemir: haha, hold on to your computers for now, but we sure want to get there at some point :D
<jaydemir> lol
<jaydemir> yeah. Would have been nice to see ubuntu touch on the nextbit robin but I just got rid of mine
<jaydemir> decent spec bump, super cheap and easy to unlock
<jaydemir> its basically a better nexus 5x
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> but does it have hdmi out? (slimport, displayport etc)
<jaydemir> true
<jaydemir> its got usb C
<jaydemir> next best thing I'd imagine
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @neothethird, This is not the source I've read about this originally but it mentiones the issue behind its inavailability for MX4: … https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg19666.html
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @neothethird, [Edit] This is not the source I've read about this originally but it mentiones the issue behind its unavailability for MX4: … https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg19666.html
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @zubozrout, hmm, that's a pity
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> jaydemir: there's a million usb c standards though, and not all of them support video signals
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> anyways, if you want to look into porting, halium.org will get you started
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @neothethird, [Edit] This is not the source I've read about this originally but it mentiones the issue behind its unavailability for MX4: … https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg19666.html … Edit: oh, this is the link: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/meizu-mx4-ubuntu-convergence-support :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @jaydemir, Don't use apt.
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> usb 3.1 supports displayport
<jaydemir> does convergence mode need to be installed in any way or is it out of the box?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> but usb-c might be 2.0, some vendors do that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @jaydemir, Ootb. It's a native feature, assuming the hardware has necessary bits
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> yeah it's native, just connect it and magic happens
<jaydemir> yay
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mariogrip, I don't think that's necessarily true.
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @dohbee, it is for all qualcomm chips at least
<jaydemir> I'm stoked to try all this out. I think the biggest thing is GPS navigation. If it works well enough this might be a permanent switch
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @jaydemir, Unav works pretty well
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @jaydemir, unav is pretty awesome for navigation, i use it often
<jaydemir> awesome
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> any reason X11 apps look so ugly on Libertine screenshots? I mean stock GTK+2 style and window borders
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @NotKit, its as minimal as it gets, no themese are installed in the chroots
<antonlan> @mariogrip; @dohbee: Hello you both, one Question I have in this case: is there already the possibility in Unav to use it offline (with local stored maps)? .. and Btw.: Thank you for all of your great work for Ubports !!!!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mariogrip, Theme is there, but no settings daemon running and such. No session to set up all the magic bits
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @antonlan, I don't know
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @antonlan, I think you can store offline maps, not 100% sure, but will check
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> yes you can have offline maps http://unav.me/offline/
<jaydemir> uh oh. My OS was last updated 5/25/70
<jaydemir> its like 48 years out of date :c
<jaydemir> I should be on Ubuntu 63.04 by now. What gives
<jaydemir> Anyways I'm taking off. Thank all of you for the help!
<antonlan> @mariogrip; @dohbee: Okay, thank You for this information.., @mariogrip: see You tomorrow at the Q&A (I watch every Q&A with interst!)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @jaydemir, Issue with timekeeping at update
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> UT way ahead of time
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> since '70
<ubptgbot> <sharan33333> Is RN4 is supported
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @sharan33333, No
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> https://community.ubuntu.com/t/this-week-in-mir-13th-july-2018/7014
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> mir 0.32.1 released
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> why do we use Mir though?
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Not using Mir would mean rewriting a good chunk of unity 8
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @popescu_sorin, Reported that it breaks unity8
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Somehow
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> https://github.com/ubports/unity8-desktop-install-tools/issues/35
<ubptgbot> GLOBD was added by: GLOBD
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Fwd from dohbee: making unity8 not use mir directly basically amounts to "rewrite everything" which is not a terribly amiable goal to keep things active and moving
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @rupansh, Because it's not dead
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> I see
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> (Sticker, 512x246) https://irc.ubports.com/qLKamn80.webp
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I wonder what's the future of mir...it's now mainly developed for embedded systems right? IoT?
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> I think some desktops are planning to use it as a springboard for making a Wayland compositor (MATE and others)
<ubptgbot> <WorldNetsKe> Anyone porting for the mt6595 and mt657x
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> The Mir project goal hasn't changed: it is still a library for writing shells across a wide range of form factors. (Admittedly Canonical's willingness to pay for Mir development is based on IoT products, but that isn't in conflict with other uses.)
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> @WorldNetsKe, Mtk
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> sad
<ubptgbot> <WorldNetsKe> @rupansh, Then I'll have to give a try
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @WorldNetsKe, mt6797 here
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> which device and what kind of sources do you have?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> Redmi Note 2 is possible...
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> oh, I misread mt65xx with mt67xx
<ubptgbot> <WorldNetsKe> @NotKit, TECNO A7, had sometime ago tested on cyanogen
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> with custom kernel?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> you need kernel source code and be able to rebuilt it
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/Yy7zSPJX.webp
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/JN88Pf7m.webp
<ubptgbot> <WorldNetsKe> @NotKit, The only custom ting I have is the recovery
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @popescu_sorin, kid got your phone?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @popescu_sorin enough flooding
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @WorldNetsKe I guess you'd better get another device for porting then
<ubptgbot> <WorldNetsKe> @NotKit, Thanks @NotKit. I will
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> it's hard to do anything without kernel sources, as UBPorts would require completely different kernel options compared to Android stock one
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> oh sorry, telegram on the phone froze
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @vanyasem, 😢
<ubptgbot> Koutav Pal was added by: Koutav Pal
<ubptgbot> Photojoe4 was added by: Photojoe4
<ubptgbot> <Photojoe4> Has anyone had luck using Spotify on their Nexus 5?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmm interesting i was wondering why halium ca't be built on top of the stock android kernel
<ubptgbot> <Kirill> where to find proxy settings?
<ubptgbot> <Kirill> ut 15.04 r24
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Kirill, they aren't there
<ubptgbot> <Kirill> @vanyasem, do you need to configure proxy manually through the terminal? will the desktop teams do it?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> you could ask in @ubports_ru
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> becase well your issue is directly related to Russian internet censorship
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> or you could move to Belarus, it's always an option
<ubptgbot> <Kirill> for so many years, the Linux community has not changed, that will not ask ... the answer is no... all the time where the send😂
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> funny.
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> UBPorts Telegram really needs that option though
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> @dohbee, If I report there that issue will be deleted for duplicate , I will complain because I am using it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @John_athan, if an issue is a duplicate, it may be closed as such. no reason to complain. it means the issue is already there.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you think it's a problem that your issues are marked duplicate, perhaps you can do a better job of checking  existing issues before opening a new issues
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> in any case, it is no reason to rudely demand attention for your issues, over those of others
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> The level of entitlement...
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @John_athan, how much do you patron to the ubports?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @John_athan if the issue is reported, asking about it again will not make the fix come faster. This is your last warning to be respectful and follow normal processes for bug reporting. I can't believe I have to say that.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Gorsh2, please don't "help" by adding to the problem with such comments
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, why do you feel like your personal issues are the most valuable out there?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And now we can move on. :)
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @John_athan, [Edit] how much do you patron to ubports?
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> What's the point for deleting duplicate when the issue is not solved. I have complained about WiFi toggle problem but two iterations passed but  problem gets increased  … WiFi is not detecting any modemd
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Duplicate issues clog up the bug tracker and will be out-of sync if the bug is actually fixed (the original issue was closed but the duplicates weren't)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> continuing to create new reports for the same issue because it hasn't been fixed, doesn't make it get fixed faster
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it makes it get fixed slower, because devs have to deal with you filing the same issue multiple times now
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you've reported an issue, someone will get to it when they have time to do so. and if they ask for more info in the report, the place to discuss it is in the report's comments, not in here
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> I am not worrying about bug fixes , but worrying about new bug from every new rc
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm sorry that the product you are getting for free which is made by (mostly) volunteers isn't to the level of quality that you expect. You can help fix that by: … - Following the proper issue-tracking guidelines: https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/contribute/bugreporting.html … - Bringing more developers into the project
<ubptgbot> … - Donating or contributing to UBports in other ways
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The Nexus 5 wireless issue has been fixed. I'm not sure if a new RC has been shipped since that happened, though. The fix is in devel.
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> @UniversalSuperBox, But iam spending "my time" with it and reporting about it
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> "The nexus 5 wireless issue" being https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/731
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @John_athan, then report the issues in github following the issue reporting guidelines. telegram is not an issue tracker
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and if you want to contribute by testing, it would be better to do so on devel rather than rc
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> @dohbee, I want to double check whether I have that issue or others like me have that issue
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @John_athan, I understand, but I'd appreciate if you followed the proper guidelines and searched for duplicates prior to reporting bugs. I've just wasted 10 minutes that I could have been using to make Ubuntu Touch better to join this discussion.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @John_athan, If the bug is reported then yes, others have that issue
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I understand the motivation with that, though.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> To answer your original question again, yes, the issue with the Nexus 5 not finding any wi-fi networks is fixed. The problem is that the hardware state wasn't reflected in the interface. The modem was turned off but the interface said it was on.
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> @dohbee, Ok.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 800x586) https://irc.ubports.com/CO7F47wZ.png The suspense of 99% completion
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Lol :D, don't you know that with every progress bar the last remaining second is the longest one :)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @rupansh, Another reason, because the mighty @alan_griffiths is supporting our project although he doesnt need to bother with it, and we praise him for such contributions: https://github.com/ubports/mir-1/pull/3
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> That one is even more extreme, look at the count of commits! https://github.com/ubports/mir-1/pull/2
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Another reason is because it is so fun to say (use Russian accent) 'MIR!"
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> miRRRRR
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> yes!!!!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> that!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> And Wayylaaand?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Mierde!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> BOOM!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> that too!~
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @wayneoutthere, Feels bad to be born with speech defect that prevents me from saying hard r correctly
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> yes, you would miss many good Ubuntu words
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, It's a strong woodsy name.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> haha
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Not tinny at all.
<ubptgbot> <ar7ch> @wayneoutthere, мир
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @ar7ch, труд май
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Something I wrote a while back to this post: … https://plus.google.com/+MarkShuttleworthCanonical/posts/7LYubpaHUHH … "The biggest problem I see is that most opensource developers don't understand and therefore don't appreciate Object-oriented programming (C++) and they produce ugly C code, sometimes utilizing custom features that
<ubptgbot>  brings their C closer to C++, increasing the overhead and decreasing readability. Why not use C++ directly then? That is for example the case of Wayland." … I am not a great programmer but I've also heard this from other people. The code Canonical produce is of a high quality in comparioson to most other OpenSource projects unfortunately :(. Possi
<ubptgbot> bly the only huge exception I know of is Qt which is also written in C++ and has mostly positive feedback. So I would say this is another (for me huge) plus point for Mir. … Please note I have nothing against pure C but if the projects gets more complicated developers tend to extend C to work more like C++ (this is what I dislike).
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> [Edit] Something I wrote a while back to this post: … https://plus.google.com/+MarkShuttleworthCanonical/posts/7LYubpaHUHH … "The biggest problem I see is that most opensource developers don't understand and therefore don't appreciate Object-oriented programming (C++) and they produce ugly C code, sometimes utilizing custom featur
<ubptgbot> es that brings their C closer to C++, increasing the overhead and decreasing readability. Why not use C++ directly then? That is for example the case of Wayland." … I am not a great programmer but I've also heard this from other people. The code Canonical produce is of a high quality in comparioson to most other OpenSource projects unfortunately :(
<ubptgbot> . Possibly the only huge exception I know of is Qt which is also written in C++ and has mostly positive feedback. So I would say this is another (for me huge) plus point for Mir. … Please note I have nothing against pure C but if the project gets more complicated developers tend to extend C to work more like C++ (this is what I dislike).
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> [Edit] Something I wrote a while back to this post: … https://plus.google.com/+MarkShuttleworthCanonical/posts/7LYubpaHUHH … "The biggest problem I see is that most opensource developers don't understand and therefore don't appreciate Object-oriented programming (C++) and they produce ugly C code, sometimes utilizing custom featur
<ubptgbot> es that brings their C closer to C++, increasing the overhead and decreasing readability. Why not use C++ directly then? That is for example the case of Wayland." … I am not a great programmer but I've also heard this from other people. The code Canonical produce is of a high quality in comparioson to most other OpenSource projects unfortunately :(
<ubptgbot> . Possibly the only huge exception I know of is Qt which is also written in C++ and has mostly positive feedback. So I would say this is another (for me huge) plus point for Mir. … Please note I have nothing against pure C but if the project gets more complicated developers tend to extend their C code to work more like C++ (this is what I dislike).
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @zubozrout, What is this in context to?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think that's a lot of bumpkis
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, presumably "why do you use mir?"
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> oh
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Mir vs. Wayland, yes
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> When they love C++ so much why they used Go at all SCNR 😆
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And Python
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And also Vala
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and also C
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and also cmake
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and also bash
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Well, it is C++ in 89.8%
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> javascript, blah blah
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> oh, you meant Canonical in general?
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> It is one thing to develop a simple app and another thing to work on a large scale project like Mir. It wouldn't work really well written in JS or Bash :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sure, but I assume that the leading Wayland compositors are also written in a rather high-quality way
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> KWin and Mutter do some crazy things too, it's just that they aren't really built for "Other people using them" requirement
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you could write a compositor in javascript if you want i guess
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> perhaps not practial, but could be done
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Really, the leading reason to use Mir is that Unity8 already uses Mir, switching would be a herculean task.
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> I am not saying they are not of a high quality (in that it works) - I simply don't understand why they avoid C++ is if is even easier to work with it anyway.
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> [Edit] I am not saying they are not of a high quality (in that it works) - I simply don't understand why they avoid C++ is if is even easier to work with anyway.
<ubptgbot> Javier was added by: Javier
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @zubozrout, C was chosen because it provides the ability to support more languages through bindings
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's a dumb question though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> "why did these people who have been writing objectified C for 20 years, choose C for yet another project"
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I wouldn't say it's a dumb question, perfectly valid
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But that's the answer
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Well, I would like to know the answer to that :D. But yeah, the bindings suppport is probably a good point.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, as i understand, the plan for that crowd is to eventually move to Rust for everything
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I am hacking again live a bit, viewers, comments welcome: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VShheplNol8
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> In any case Mir is mostly written in C++ for which Canonical has my deep admiration if that wasn't obvious from the conversation :). And I am not spamming anymore with this - this is a topic better suited for a conversation over a beer or something rather than here :). </spam>
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @Flohack, Change the title to "Bald Brazzers guy hacking UBports"
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> You will get 10 times more views
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> loool
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Monetarization
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> yess
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @zubozrout, inb4 "Did somebody say beer?" :P
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> huh why are scripts deleted
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> damnit now its subdir xD
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, you don't have one in hand right now?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, I could, but the only ones in this house are >1y old
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @zubozrout, eh, i just find discussions about which language is better than which other language to be inredibly flawed and pointless. beer doesn't help
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> This is not about language - this is about them hacking C to work like C++ (that's my only point)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, some age pretty well
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Miller Lite
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Is beer on topic? Who am I kidding, it's an open source community.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @zubozrout, they didn't though.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, oh, i'm sorry.
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> @UniversalSuperBox, How about the UBports Beer Group?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess i will have to get on with that other app i started then
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'd become a patron of you on Liberapay, but
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> too soon
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @TomasOqvist, create the chat NOW
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> i have some things to discuss
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Why not do it in @ubports_OT?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> because we need a focus group
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> LOL
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Anyone having a Jenkins template for script debs?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @vanyasem, are you wayne?!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> with not 3 archs in parallel build
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack, Take our template and remove the extra architectures?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, is the debian/control not "Architecture: all" ?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, Ah good idea where is ours 😆
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh i guess it'd still build on all if you don't have it configured not to
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Every Git repositories
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> [Edit] Every Git repository
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> @vanyasem, https://t.me/ubp_beer
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> They don't change much. :P
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> pffffft
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @TomasOqvist, it's a channel
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> not a chat
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> it's like a news feed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @vanyasem, you can announce beer only
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it just posts your untappd check-ins
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> @vanyasem, Oh, I don't know how to set up chats. But isn't a channel much better?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @TomasOqvist, no, only admins can post to channels, it's a news feed, not a place for people to talk
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> 🍺🍺🍺
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, you need a supergroup
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Which you can have after you create a group
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> @vanyasem, aha, see what i can do
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @TomasOqvist, delete the channel and create a group :P
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> @vanyasem, Here we go: https://t.me/joinchat/A1pvYEmpZXGhsA9EoYH_LQ
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> no
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> make a proper handle for it
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> and a proper link
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> sorry, how to?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> back to the chat
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> i was trying to explain
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> AND FAIL
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> damnit Jenkins and me will never be friends
<ubptgbot> <Gilmars> @Flohack, 😂
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> No its again deb changelog format
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> miohmioh
<ubptgbot> <TomasOqvist> @vanyasem, t.me/ubp_beer_group
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, just use dch.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> The problem is some of Debian's crazy versioning
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you mean the problem is people don't know how to version things?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or the native package vs not, thing?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, 0.7.0.289123628359623461298-0debian1-0ubuntu0 makes jenkins-debian-glue very upset
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you have two dashes in that?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> T'was an exageration
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> meh it failed again
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Last time I helped Dalton, maybe this time Dalton can help me
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well i mean, multilpe dashes is generally very bad
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> gbp:error: Can't determine upstream version from changelog
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> what is the darn upstream version supposed to be
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Reset the versioning altogether again
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Back to basics
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> upstream version is everything prior to the last `-` in the version string
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Why we are then able to use + ??? ubports-qa-scripts (0.1+ubports1) xenial; urgency=medium
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Just tell me what I should use 😆
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> -ubports1?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it depends on source format
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Anyway we are upstream
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Can I use a plain one?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if `debian/` dir is part of upstream source, it should technically be a 'native' package, where you just have only the upstream version in the changelog
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so would be just (0.1) or (0.17) for example
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Ok let me try
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (or 0.1+ubports1 is still entirely the 'upstream' version)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but your `debian/source/format` file should be `3.0 (native)` for that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> iirc
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> 0.1 doesnt work
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> https://github.com/ubports/qa-scripts/blob/xenial_-_deb-packaging/debian/changelog
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> source is 3.0 (quilt) wtf
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> right, so it will require a `-` in the version for `3.0 (quilt)`
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so `0.1-0ubports1` would work for example
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> switched to native
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> now it works thx
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I mean we are upstream, no need for that xD
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Anyone came late I am streaming live my work on https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/688
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> aaand drumroll...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and florian ends up on one of the many "craziest moments on twitch!" videos
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> lol
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Rather as sleeping pill
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Damn now freight complains
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If freight is complaining you've really done something terrible
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> lol
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> maybe because it creates an _all.deb?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sounds freightening
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, ugh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no idea
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox, freighters gonna freight
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Guys/gals, can't change the ringtone in N5-vivid
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Vivid?
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> 15.04
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right, just that I haven't heard that one on Vivid. Or Xenial for that matter.
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> I'm comparing to the same screen in my N4 and there's a few options missing
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> I'll reboot and see if it comes back
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Nevermind: it came back.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Gorsh2, I've just change the ringtone in my N5 (vivid). Works perfectly fine 👍
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> IIRC when you set a custom ringtone, the previous custom one is removed
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Good to know
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> I'm still using the same though
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> the "close encounters" melody
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> :)
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/0H0gAlWH.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> 5 commits later
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> (Photo, 342x479) https://irc.ubports.com/M4RcAh7k.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> lol
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Pfft, that's nothing
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> (Photo, 608x103) https://irc.ubports.com/KzP2lDSf.png Tadaaa
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> You did it !!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Yesss
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Extremly satisfied
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Here, this is for you 🍺
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Thx
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> :)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> My live screencast can be turned into a tutorial: How to bring a new package under UBports CI
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> step 1) be a ubports group admin
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> :P
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> :D
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> You mean bc I committed directly to our org?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Step 2: Get upset
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Instead of my own repo?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack, well yeah, arbitrary people can't use ubports CI i hope
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Kind of. As soon as they PR us for a package we have set up, Jenkins will do it
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Er?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> SO you can spam PRs for packages we own ^^
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, you can't change the Jenkins file.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well right, if the repo is already set up to do that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> one can't add arbitrary new repos to it
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> No need to change the Jenkins file
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Create 400 branches with small changes
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Jenkins will freak out
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> 400 PRs sorry
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's not really importing a new package, though?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well it will just queue them
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and obviously not what your video is about
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, No. You are right thats not what ppl can do
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I have to cut out the part of the livecast xD
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee, Kinda DoS for us ^^
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, but a lot of trouble for no real gain, for someone to do that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> on the other hand, 400 valid PRs for ubports stuff, would be a good problem to have :)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> ^^
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> You can pretty much automate that. Problem is none of the kids out there have a real gain and yet 1000s of services get attacked in each second
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well you can automate job deletion in jenkins too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but still, automating crating so many branches and PRs that appear valid, on github, is not likely something anyone is going to really bother with
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> otherwise i guess travis and circle and all these other CI things would be having the problem constantly
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> probably more interesting projects on github for someone to try and DoS if they were goint to do so that way, i guess
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> hmm maybe Github makes rate limiting
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> for certain operations
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That attack vector is both unlikely and low-impact
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> exactly
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> To all the new people here, welcome! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get your UT journey started
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Never before have I been happier to see an error. 🙄
<ubptgbot> billyrubin1 was added by: billyrubin1
<ubptgbot> <billyrubin1> *-st
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well hello there
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> whats up with the git servers
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Explain?
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> Its syncing at 150KB/s on a server that usually syncs at 20MB/s
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> It's just github being github
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Sometimes 20MBps sometimes 20KBps
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, wash your mouth out with soap
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere, Hey wayne! are you out there?
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/2MqfVmrt.webp
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @mariogrip, who wants to know?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere, just me, no NSA this time
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> How may I serve you today?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> any devs you need me to push?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere, Just wanted to know if you have a good day, and if you are enjoing the fresh feeling of xenial
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> you kow what?  i don't have it.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i don't know how to get it. HA!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/1S6InEDf.mp4
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> can i click and say 'ok' yet?
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere, you dont have a good day? :(
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i'm rolling 8bit Vivid
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere, jan s installer is funky good
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i kind of want to try it.  but i feel nervous like a first date
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere, well, the xenial date will not let you down :)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i also haven't seen star wars so maybe I should keep it on vivid forever
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> but soon you can press a nice button in the system settins to get the new cool xenial, when we move the devel channel to xenial you can do that. hopefully this weekend
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i'll resist it! there we go.  I'll be a Xenophobe
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Er
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't think that word means what you think it means
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> oh
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> then i'll delete it. ha
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i recall something ugly with that word but i didn't wikipedia it
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> [Edit] i'll resist it! there we go.  I'll be a ___________
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> bye
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> well it just says "Someone afraid of aliens." on duckduckgo
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> [Edit] i'll resist it! there we go.  I'll be a xenophobe
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i put it back
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> oh, wikipeda says something different :P
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> the word seems fine
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> yeah, it's fine
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> oh wait
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> it changed to a 'racist' haha
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> it just means be afailt for something different or someone different
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> [Edit] it just means be afraid for something different or someone different
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i'm married to an Asian so i'm absolved
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> yeeeah, it's fine, we know you are a awesome good man! :D
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> there is no good man
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> but thanks for the pat on the back, buddy
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> now make xenial happen on my OTA
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> haha soon tm :D will ping u once magic happens
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> give marketing at least a days notice puleeeeze
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere, will do
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/jARzz0sV.png Ship it.
<ubptgbot> <RoyOnUbuntu> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Iil7Groo.null
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @RoyOnUbuntu, please don't post random executables without context
<ubptgbot> <RoyOnUbuntu> Hello, this is my app tryout including site.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah.
<ubptgbot> <RoyOnUbuntu> Sorry but it sended without a txt option
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's alright. You can post it again
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But getting it in the store would be better
<ubptgbot> <RoyOnUbuntu> Greetings and ok i understand now
<ubptgbot> <Gilmars> (Photo, 530x107) https://irc.ubports.com/SZlq6lHH.png Hi! Can someone help me? … I am trying to SSH into my Ubtouch (Nexus4) but always get "Connection refused".
<ubptgbot> <Gilmars> I am missing something?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well for one, you won't be able to ssh to root
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `phablet@`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Have you run `android-gadget-service enable ssh` on the device?
<ubptgbot> <Gilmars> Have I to set a password for 'phablet', right?
<ubptgbot> <Gilmars> @UniversalSuperBox, Not yet. I will try it.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Gilmars, No, it's the one you use to log in.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Unlock
<ubptgbot> <Gilmars> @UniversalSuperBox, ssh enabled and still getting "Connection refused". … I will reboot the phone.
<ubptgbot> <Gilmars> (Photo, 470x77) https://irc.ubports.com/N7LATLmz.png Well...  … Can't connect. haha
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You're 100% sure that that's the IP of the phone
<ubptgbot> <Gilmars> Yes.
<ubptgbot> <Gilmars> This is the Nexus 4 IP
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `sudo status ssh`
<ubptgbot> <Gilmars> 😭
<ubptgbot> <Gilmars> @UniversalSuperBox, Already did it... ssh enable
<ubptgbot> <Gilmars> sudo status service ssh
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, that'll show if the service is running
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> You need an ssh key no?
<ubptgbot> <Gilmars> ps axu |grep ssh says that ssh is running
<ubptgbot> <Gilmars> @dohbee, I will try it.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, Yes, actually
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And `.ssh/` must be mode `700`, its contents `600`.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> You have to generate a key on your PC, and copy the pub key to phone, in `~/.ssh/authorized_keys`
<ubptgbot> <Gilmars> @UniversalSuperBox, I will check.
<ubptgbot> <Gilmars> @dohbee, Thanks
#ubports 2018-07-14
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> `QML Flickable: Cannot anchor to an item that isn't a parent or sibling.`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well this is the bane of my existence now
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> @JBBgameich did you remove ut support in your script?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> no
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> it's an option now
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> i guess it's `-p ut`
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> oh
<ubptgbot> <SRIDHARDV> @vanyasem, yeah ur right
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1536x2560) https://irc.ubports.com/xrN4mAMv.png
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1536x2560) https://irc.ubports.com/i6OvH3FG.png
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @popescu_sorin, That's useful
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> You can see the installed debs and launch from gnome software
<ubptgbot> <ar7ch> @popescu_sorin, what phone is it?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @ar7ch, it says right on the bottom
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> But can.tinstall somenthing about missing app data
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, it's the fairphone
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Uep
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Yep
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> https://shop.fairphone.com/en/buy-fairphone2-2/
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1536x2560) https://irc.ubports.com/iTUcIx0Y.png
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @popescu_sorin Lol, that's fun :). Btw, does Firefox work for you in Libertine? Mine always crasches - haven't had time to look at it more closely yet though.
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> Same here
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Can also confirm Firefox doesn't work under libertine
<ubptgbot> thechrischeong was added by: thechrischeong
<ubptgbot> <thechrischeong> Hey guys! Anyone know how to install Ubuntu Touch on a redmi 5a? :)
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @thechrischeong, it's not a supported device
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> so it's not possible
<ubptgbot> <Cognifly> (Sticker, 282x512) https://irc.ubports.com/sy5NI87W.webp
<ubptgbot> <Rawcode> Hi guys. I finally repaired my nexus 5! What did i miss about ubports?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I tried libretine on my nexus 5 but launching gedit crashes unity8....
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> There's a bug for recent builds of Firefox for ARMHF devices and it was linked to on the forum.
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @TartanSpartan, Ah, ok, thanks :)
<ubptgbot> ILPlais was added by: ILPlais
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> I received a lot of "merge failures" from ubports weblate recent days .Why is this?
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @ILPlais !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started, we have language groups available.
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/1Wllwp6E.png
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/m46Ci7LD.png
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @njlyf2011, Hi, that's because there are always a lot of merge failures on Weblate ;) If you don't want to receive those kind of messages, you can uncheck that option in your Weblate profile page
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @njlyf2011, [Edit] Hi, that's because there's always a lot of merge failures on Weblate ;) If you don't want to receive those kind of messages, you can uncheck that option in your Weblate profile page
<ubptgbot> <njlyf2011> Okay...Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> you're welcome!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Rawcode, Take a look at this https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/tag/blogs-2 to get you up to speed :)
<ubptgbot> <Mensah> Hello there I need more introduction to this group
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Mensah, Hi, please take a look to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> marcelomandy was added by: marcelomandy
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @marcelomandy, Hi Marcelo, welcome! Check out https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @popescu_sorin, That's awesome :D
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> :D
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Di7xhF-Lods
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> -20 minutes
<ubptgbot> Thomas Haller was added by: Thomas Haller
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> hello Thomas
<ubptgbot> <Thomas Haller> hi
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hi
<ubptgbot> <Thomas Haller> oh damn, i just bought a nexus 5, now i have seen it get is a nexus 5X (bullhead) , seems to be not supported :(
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Not yet
<ubptgbot> <Thomas Haller> damn ^^ the installer crashes because there is nothing in "Channel" i can select. guess thats the actual OS correct ?
<ubptgbot> <Thomas Haller> sorry guys will try to install plasma mobile now
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it also doens't support 5x yet afaik
<ubptgbot> <Thomas Haller> it should: https://www.plasma-mobile.org/neon-arch-reference-rootfs/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh hmm
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> waiting for ubports
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/e2Mp6odG.webp
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> it's alive !!
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We're live! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Di7xhF-Lods
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Wonder if n5x kernels are compiled with big cores disabled so flipchip affected devices can use it
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Hi everyone :P Question for Marius. configfs when
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Jan was right, "when i get to my desk" is Norwegian for "never" :D
<ubptgbot> <abhishek_01> i was about watch a movie .. but this is okay too
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> How do we desize our fingers down to baby size for Libertine on phones?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan, https://i.pinimg.com/originals/8a/05/73/8a05732e6bcfeaf77655e4412338813e.jpg
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 😂
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> lulz no. My serious question is regarding Github issues. What would be the outcome if an issue was discovered which would break the user experience transitioning from Vivid to Xenial, but it was reported too late to be addressed for OTA-4? Not to doubt your bug spotting capabilities, but more as a hypothetical question.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @TartanSpartan, We'll be talking about something related to that in a bit
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> "it depends"
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Jan's camera it's a 4:3
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] Jan's camera is a 4:3
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] Jan's camera is at 4:3
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Cool :)
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Why does youtube show some fortnite ninja video next in autoplay when watching q&a? 🤔
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @VeryOriginalUsername, youtube AI
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> stop watching such shit - it won't be suggested
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> @vanyasem, I don't lol
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> I don't even play it
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> well you can't argue with a machine
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> go Bender, go Bender, go Bender
<ubptgbot> <VeryOriginalUsername> Hmm.. So if I make a program that says something illegal is perfectly right should I just listen to the machine?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> let me check my programming
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> yep
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> I'm just quoting bender, don't take this seriously
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> If you are on Xenial RC, can you move to OTA-4 by switching to Stable (when it's ready)?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Love the pronunciation Dalton!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i write bollocks posts all the time
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> regarding nested Unity8, does anyone know the codepath for system compositor to output nested buffer?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> I suppose system compositor just imports the buffer and posts it through hwcomposer API, without doing composition on its own?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox yay unity8 arch :P
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> hi
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah. bad python
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> @UniversalSuperBox no it's not
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> it's on my github for now
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> i will upload it to AUR when it's somewhat stable
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> btw @mariogrip while we're there
<ubptgbot> <abhishek_01> its me with fedora
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> could you please say hi to Lera from Belarus :P
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> it's really important for me personally :P
<ubptgbot> <abhishek_01> @abhishek_01, https://t.me/unity8_port_fedora
<ubptgbot> <rupansh> holi fek
<ubptgbot> <abhishek_01> @vanyasem, is she watching ?
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> love you all guys <3
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> thank you for a pleasant evening
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> How to end a stream 101: Don't do that
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> :P
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @mariogrip @UniversalSuperBox @neothethird thank you for today's Q&A 👍
<ubptgbot> <dgonzz> Keep on rocking!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @UniversalSuperBox, "What's good, when brief, is twice as good" 😋
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @advocatux, :)
<ubptgbot> <amolith> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/2qnv0ih3.mp4
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Nice one, it's a white rectangle
<ubptgbot> <mcm71> (Voice, 1s) https://irc.ubports.com/5hYDg0iv.oga
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/Md0G3nFi.png Code with friends :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> """friends"""
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> eh cool does it work well?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I think that can bring us forward much faster xD
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> we did ssh with friends for hours on the nexus 5 x back when we had the weird timezone segfault in january and didn't get anywhere, so just adding more people to the problem doens't always help :P
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> to train developers and to help solve issues looks like a good idea
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's really for pair programming
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But it works for "Dalton your QML is terrible" too
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @neothethird, Saw my solitaire cast? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VShheplNol8
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> :D yeah
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> doing the qa script stuff live
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> But I need to cut out lot of pieces where nothing happens
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> we could actually bring that back, would be fun
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It was yesterday
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi @Flohack we miss you today :)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Yeah sorry ;)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Cant be always live xD
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> No problem!
<ubptgbot> <BlueKenny> @abhishek_01, Really :o :D Cool So click work on fedora ??????
<ubptgbot> <David_Gamiz_Jimenez> @Flohack, You are now a father. It is normal that you can not be in everywhere, less now. Thank for your work.
#ubports 2018-07-15
<ubptgbot> B W was added by: B W
<ubptgbot> <B W> Howdy. I've been trying to customize the Nexus 5 kernel options. I'm able to make the kernel zImage-dtb and subsequent boot.img but cannot get it to boot, it hangs on the google logo.
<ubptgbot> <B W> There's nothing unusual in /proc/last_kmesg suggesting what's wrong
<ubptgbot> <B W> anyone seen this before or able to offer some insight?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> What initramfs are you building into the image
<ubptgbot> <B W> I pulled the one from boot-hammerhead.img
<ubptgbot> <B W> as well as trying the one extracted from the boot partition of the device
<ubptgbot> <B W> (unmodified touch is installed and running)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you are building the correct kernel source with all the ubuntu patches, and apparmor, and not disabling anything that was already enabled, yes?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right, you'll need to start from ubports/android_kernel_lge_hammerhead
<ubptgbot> <B W> Yes, that's the one I have checked out
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And you're building it in the Android tree, not trying to make it externally?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> While I agree that downloading the whole thing is a waste of resources, it's better to not poke the bear.
<ubptgbot> <B W> I've been following the same steps I used successfully for the stock hammerhead kernel from google
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So... no?
<ubptgbot> <B W> If by "android tree" you mean the steps involving " phablet-dev-bootstrap phablet", then no
<ubptgbot> <B W> I get 503s trying to visit  phablet-dev-bootstrap phablet
<ubptgbot> <B W> err
<ubptgbot> <B W> https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com/
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well that's to be expected, the service is down
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It went down on the 2nd, the repositories are rehosted at https://github.com/ubports-android/
<ubptgbot> <B W> ah. so I need to wait for it to come back up?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No maintained documentation uses `phablet-dev-bootstrap`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No maintained documentation details setting up the ubp-5.1 tree either
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> so
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You'll want to `repo init` using https://github.com/ubports/android
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> something something transitional phase something
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Then, use the manifest fragments in https://github.com/ubports/devices to create a local manifest for your chosen device
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you're trying to build a custom kernel, I'd encourage you to contribute any fixes back into our hammerhead kernel
<ubptgbot> <B W> my "customization" quite literally consists of enabling MIDI sequencer support
<ubptgbot> <B W> i.e. CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y … CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y … CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ=y
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Here, I think I have the tree locally. I'll build a bootimage with those.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what does that even do for hammerhead though?
<ubptgbot> <B W> creates /dev/snd/seq[uencer]
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's available on 3.4, right?
<ubptgbot> <B W> yes
<ubptgbot> <B W> I had it on stock hammerhead but had other issues getting audio out from chroot
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it actually has midi seq in the hardware?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> wow
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Android gadgets are wonderful
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 1015x839) https://irc.ubports.com/1hcbmqF8.png here we go
<ubptgbot> <B W> It may not, I think that just exposes the ALSA sequencer dev node
<ubptgbot> <B W> For the curious I'm attempting to turn my disused Nexus 5 into a substitute MT-32 with munt
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If it works you need to make a blog post about it!
<ubptgbot> <B W> which needs the /dev/snd/seq devices purely for midi routing
<ubptgbot> <B W> It's been done in chroot before
<ubptgbot> <B W> https://forum.xda-developers.com/g4-play/development/tool-emulate-roland-mt-32-using-munt-t3774457
<ubptgbot> <B W> alas chroot has audio out issues on N5
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> huh
<ubptgbot> <B W> spent the better part of several days beating my head against that issue
<ubptgbot> <B W> and since android supports USB MIDI devices, a cheap USB midi adapter in your OTG port and you have a fake MT32
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Normal warnings about trusting random binaries on the internet, blah blah blah
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/J8uO0Tp0.7z
<ubptgbot> <B W> 👍
<ubptgbot> <B W> will give it a stab right now
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, right
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ``` sha512sum boot.7z  … d52b25ba718e04cd6b7aefc3a2522cfd12753d11ab11662664b4c3aa87b047aafd7177d2ba43eb17991d230da9f3b2920701432f259311bd74d5bb613daae375  boot.7z```
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> [Edit] $``` sha512sum boot.7z  … d52b25ba718e04cd6b7aefc3a2522cfd12753d11ab11662664b4c3aa87b047aafd7177d2ba43eb17991d230da9f3b2920701432f259311bd74d5bb613daae375  boot.7z```
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> editing goes worse
<ubptgbot> <B W> drat, must be missing something in the config
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So it booted?
<ubptgbot> <B W> by-path    pcmC0D11c  pcmC0D14p  pcmC0D19c  pcmC0D22c  pcmC0D3c  pcmC0D7p … comprC0D9  pcmC0D11p  pcmC0D15c  pcmC0D19p  pcmC0D22p  pcmC0D3p  pcmC0D8c … controlC0  pcmC0D12c  pcmC0D15p  pcmC0D1c   pcmC0D23c  pcmC0D4p  timer … pcmC0D0c   pcmC0D12p  pcmC0D16c  pcmC0D1p   pcmC0D24p  pcmC0D5c … pcmC0D0p   pcmC0D13c  pcmC0D17c  pcmC0D20p  pcm
<ubptgbot> C0D25c  pcmC0D5p … pcmC0D10c  pcmC0D13p  pcmC0D17p  pcmC0D21c  pcmC0D2c   pcmC0D6c … pcmC0D10p  pcmC0D14c  pcmC0D18p  pcmC0D21p  pcmC0D2p   pcmC0D6p
<ubptgbot> <B W> aye, it booted
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ooh, careful about large pastes
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Makes IRC users unhappy
<ubptgbot> <B W> heh, sorry
<ubptgbot> <B W> and it does seem to be the correct kernel
<ubptgbot> <B W> Linux version 3.4.0-cyanogenmod-g2669fa0-dirty (root@dalton-ryzen) (gcc version 4.8 (GCC) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jun 20 19:39:53 UTC 2018
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I thought IRC was better with large pastes then telegram?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wed jun 20
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hm
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'll do a clean rebuild
<ubptgbot> <B W> hang on, let me double check my config as well vs the AOSP hammerhead
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @PhoenixLandPirate, yeah no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> pastebin is great with large pastes though
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Hi people! Quick question: is there any workaround on Dekko2 to make it work with my Yahoo account?
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Or any configuration that I'm missing?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @dohbee, This is true
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @dohbee, Ive used irc less than Ive used Bing.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/0pB64u0M.7z
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There, clean rebuild
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> #BlameAndroidBuildSystem
<ubptgbot> <B W> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <B W> if that doesn't work I think it might mean I need to do some ALSA tinkering/configuring
<ubptgbot> <B W> hmm
<ubptgbot> <B W> looks like the config changes did not apply
<ubptgbot> <B W> # CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER is not set
<ubptgbot> <B W> pulled from /proc/config.gz
<ubptgbot> <B W> # CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ is not set
<ubptgbot> <B W> ^^ Looked at your build screenshot above... did you miss make hammerhead_defconfig after editing? ;)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No actually, that should be done automatically by the build system
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'll try without ccache, I guess
<ubptgbot> <B W> fair enough; I'm only familiar with my own environment so I'm not qualified to comment on your setup 😊
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well if you were, I'd start with "Hey, this kernel is built as root" ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ubptgbot> <B W> heh, I can see that from dmesg | head
<ubptgbot> <B W> part of me wants to learn more about android development because I have several phones which are no longer in service but still perfectly useable as miniature computers for odd tasks.
<ubptgbot> <B W> but when you do software development as a day job... the motivation to do more dev at home in your spare time kinda goes away.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep, I edited the wrong config
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> the folder has `cyanogenmod_hammerhead_defconfig` and `hammerhead_defconfig`
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> only one is correct
<ubptgbot> <B W> heh
<ubptgbot> <B W> the number of times I wasn't editing what I *thought* I was editing... happens to the best of us
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/R1mUTTHs.7z
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There. Checked the `.config` this time.
<ubptgbot> <B W> bam
<ubptgbot> <B W> ls /dev/snd/seq  … /dev/snd/seq
<ubptgbot> <B W> there it is
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> All you gotta do is do the right thing. :P
<ubptgbot> <B W> 😉
<ubptgbot> <B W> moment of truth
<ubptgbot> <B W> I HEAR MIDI
<ubptgbot> <B W> *high5*
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh man. Do you have the sad midi saxophone yet?
<ubptgbot> <B W> well... I have this
<ubptgbot> <B W> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIW4F285QjA
<ubptgbot> <B W> somehow it sounds better on a fake MT32
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Glad to be of service
<ubptgbot> <B W> Now I just need to fix up the munt GUI to run on touch :)
<ubptgbot> <B W> and very much appreciated! you've probably saved me 15GB of bandwidth and probably several hours of cursing
<ubptgbot> <B W> I'll have to order a second MIDI cable now to get it setup with my desktop and the N5 as the synth
<ubptgbot> <B W> I'm making a note to make a little video and come back here and share once I have it all figured out
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yay!
<ubptgbot> <B W> and my N5 gets a second life other than dust collector
<ubptgbot> <B W> Thank you very much again... bedtime for me but now I have something else to look forward to doing tomorrow 😊
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No problem
<ubptgbot> Albus Dumbledore was added by: Albus Dumbledore
<ubptgbot> <Albus Dumbledore> Hello there, I have a question does Ubuntu Touch support dual sim feature?
<ubptgbot> mr_imanx was added by: mr_imanx
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Yes
<ubptgbot> <cls006> Is WINE (www.winehq.org) included in UBports apps?
<ubptgbot> <ar7ch> @cls006, what do you expect from wine on arm architecture?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> No it is not
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @ar7ch, ++
<ubptgbot> <cls006> @ar7ch, There are WINE apks for Android.
<ubptgbot> <ar7ch> @cls006, of course, but they are for x86-based devices, arm devices only support windows RT which is... meh
<ubptgbot> <cls006> @ar7ch, To run Windows apps on UBports.  😉 … Or use WINE + QEMU to run x86 Windows apps.
<ubptgbot> <ar7ch> @ar7ch, well RT was deprecated a long time ago and there are definetly much better alternatives for its apps
<ubptgbot> <ar7ch> @cls006, are you sure that qemu will give you performance level you need?
<ubptgbot> <ar7ch> your SoC probably doesn't support hardware virtualization like x86 cpus, moreover, very possible that qemu wouldn't start because of Halium hacks and android kernel
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> @vanyasem, How much u did
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> @amolith, I am not able load it , pls reload or upload as video
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @John_athan, It's just an MP4. I'll upload it again and see if it makes a difference.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @vanyasem, What?
<ubptgbot> <amolith> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/z6TBLvfe.mp4
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Apparently it's so small that Telegram converts it to a GIF
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Could you please stop pinging me for no reason ^.^
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Thank you
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @vanyasem, I didn't know if you were replying to what I sent or not
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> @vanyasem, Same here
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Ok . . .
<ubptgbot> <ar7ch> @amolith, telegram converts video with sound turned off to gif
<ubptgbot> <ar7ch> I can't view your file anyway
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Not sure why. It opens in VLC just fine.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> I might put it on my YT channel. It's a screen recording of Ubuntu Touch.
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> @amolith, Any thing new in that video, any new features?
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> I think it's literally just a test recording
<ubptgbot> thre4dinf0 was added by: thre4dinf0
<ubptgbot> <thre4dinf0> Hello everyone :)
<ubptgbot> <thre4dinf0> Thought I'd join here, because I hit an issue trying to install Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 4, and I haven't seen any solution online
<ubptgbot> <thre4dinf0> I am running the latest UBPorts installer, and it doesn't seem to be able to detect the phone in fastboot mode, even though I've verified that the driver is installed and I can see the device with "fastboot devices"
<ubptgbot> <thre4dinf0> Is there any known solution for this, or a way to manually install it?
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> To all the new people here, welcome! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get your UT journey started
<ubptgbot> <anpok> @thre4dinf0 is the device listed via fastboot devices?
<ubptgbot> <anpok> you wrote that.
<ubptgbot> <anpok> how about manually selecting the device?
<ubptgbot> <thre4dinf0> That's what I'm doing
<ubptgbot> <thre4dinf0> I've found some others online that basically said that the Windows version is plainly broken, so that's probably the issue
<ubptgbot> <anpok> ohh
<ubptgbot> <geotechland> @thre4dinf0 try using ubports installer 0.1.7
<ubptgbot> <geotechland> That worked for me for some reason
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @thre4dinf0 the latest version for windows should work https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/releases/download/0.1.20-beta/ubports-installer.0.1.20-beta.exe
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> If that fails, the usual backup plan is to use 0.1.9-beta
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Also I've seen a lot of installations fail due to a bad usb cable
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] Also I've seen a lot of installations failing due to a bad usb cable
<ubptgbot> <geotechland> https://github.com/ubports/ubports-installer/releases?after=0.1.11-beta
<ubptgbot> <geotechland> Yeah i had issues using the latest version at one point and tried 0.1.9 and that didnt work either. But 0.1.7 did
<ubptgbot> dgreen was added by: dgreen
<ubptgbot> <thre4dinf0> @advocatux, Been using that one
<ubptgbot> <thre4dinf0> @advocatux, I'll give it a try
<ubptgbot> <John_athan> @Lyokanthrope, R u trying adb method or mir method
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @thre4dinf0, 👍
<ubptgbot> <thre4dinf0> @geotechland, 0.1.9 doesn't work either, I'll try 0.1.7 next
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @thre4dinf0, Can you try to run it as admin?
<ubptgbot> <thre4dinf0> @advocatux, I already tried that with the latest release, but sure, I'll give it another try
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Can you try with another usb cable and/or another usb port?
<ubptgbot> <thre4dinf0> I'll try it on another PC later, yeah. I'd be surprised if that was the issue though, since I've not had any issues with this PC/Cable/Port before
<ubptgbot> <thre4dinf0> Thanks for the help though, I'll get back to you if I still can't get it working later
<ubptgbot> <thre4dinf0> Or, I could try a Linux VM I guess, since the installer works better on there from what I've read online
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Okay, but it's better to continue in the Install group https://t.me/WelcomePlus ;)
<ubptgbot> <thre4dinf0> Oh, I'm so sorry, I thought this was the right group O.o
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> No problem :)
<ubptgbot> <thre4dinf0> Thanks :)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> you're welcome :)
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @thre4dinf0, Hmm you are using very old versions, in general the .1.20 should work now also in windows
<ubptgbot> alexey70 was added by: alexey70
<ubptgbot> <alexey70> Hello everyone
<ubptgbot> <alexey70> I want Ubuntu bionic on one of my phone is this possible?
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> Currently Xenial is the latest supported release, so not really.
<ubptgbot> <alexey70> And it'll be based on?
<ubptgbot> <alexey70> My device codename mido
<ubptgbot> <Loveisblurred> @JBBgameich, Mine phone is xioami too. But I am in Android. I want to install Ubuntu in my xiaomi
<ubptgbot> <JBBgameich> @alexey70, This device is also not supported by Ubuntu Touch, but someone started a Halium port for it (https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/71) which means with some additional work you could port Ubuntu Touch to it.
<ubptgbot> <alexey70> @Loveisblurred, Albus Wolfric Percival brain Dumbledore
<ubptgbot> <alexey70> @Loveisblurred, [Edit] Albus Percival wolfric brain Dumbledore
<ubptgbot> <Loveisblurred> @alexey70, Thanks Man.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> o_O
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @alexey70, Er... What?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> er muggles or something
<ubptgbot> <Loveisblurred> It's dumbledors full name
<ubptgbot> <Loveisblurred> Potterhead.
<ubptgbot> <Loveisblurred> Sorry
<ubptgbot> <Loveisblurred> Are you shirius.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @John_athan, No just demonstrating how it works.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Loveisblurred please, keep your posts on topic in this group or go to OT (https://t.me/ubports_ot). Thank you
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> Camera seems not working anymore on pro5 UT 16.04 devel: it keeps spinning around at app start-up. Any other pro5 owner noticed so?
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> Consider I just freshly installed Anbox to test it on my phone...could it be related to this issue anyhow?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I downloaded music in Cloud Music and chose the file manager.....but I can't find the files for the life of me
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> not in cache, config and local of cloud music and download manager....
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> It's a known bug and @johangm90 is working on it. It downloads to `.cache/com.ubuntu.music/HubIncoming/../` and should copy it to `~/Music/Imported/year/month/day/` but it doesn't work
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] It's a known bug and @johangm90 is working on it. It downloads to `.cache/com.ubuntu.music/HubIncoming/../` and should move it to `~/Music/Imported/year/month/day/` but it doesn't work
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> See https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xVXJTMqgZX/
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> BTW, you should find your downloaded music in that first directory
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Javacookies ^
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> but I don't have the music directory on my cache yet because I haven't opened it yet ever
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> It doesn't matter, it should be in `~.cache/com.ubuntu.music/HubIncoming/.../`
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hmm I misread you, sorry. Then I don't know where is downloaded if that directory doesn't exist
<ubptgbot> <alexey70> @advocatux, Wow a duck
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @alexey70, That's enough now, the harry potter references were almost funny
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @alexey70, What do you mean?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Your avatar
<ubptgbot> <alexey70> Your pic pro
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> FYI It's a penguin :)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think he knows, he's trying to troll you. :P
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yep, and I'm giving him/her the last chance :D
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @advocatux, it's weird...I know they were downloaded but I really can't find them LOL
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> they're lost in quantim realm
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Have you took a look to the log?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] Have you taken a look to the log?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I mean in your phone, not the one I pasted
<ubptgbot> <alexey70> Last chance means?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It means knock it off. :)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> nothing really helpful in the log, just the URL of the actual download
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Not `Triggering content-hub import` or something like that?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> ContentPeerPicker.qml has some errora
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> like Cannot read property peers of null
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> oh well...it's 3am...
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> thank you for helping 😁
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Javacookies yw. I was trying to download a song but using the filemanager instead of the music app. This is the output https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VCH4qPZgcf/
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yeah same with mine
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Right. Good night !!
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> but you are right, the files are temporarily downloaded in the HubIncoming directory of the receiving app
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yep, let's see what Johan has to said about this issue
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] Yep, let's see what Johan has to say about this issue
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> import doesn't to work though...could be a problem with content hub in xenial?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I don't know, maybe an apparmor problem?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> (Sticker, 382x512) https://irc.ubports.com/AjpcuBL4.webp
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> well for me the content-hub filemanager doesnt work quite well when I try to download any file using the browser or an webapp like Nextcloud. After I select the folder where I want to save the file, it just do nothing most of the time
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> [Edit] well for me the content-hub filemanager doesnt work quite well when I try to download any file using the browser or a webapp like Nextcloud. After I select the folder where I want to save the file, it just do nothing most of the time
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Same here
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yes, that song I was testing is in `~.cache/com.ubuntu.filemanager/HubIncoming/1/` in this case, so the download part works
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> hmmm maybe a bug in the new filemanager? it works on mine with the old filemanager but I only tried it in vivid thougj
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> and why am I even still awake LOL
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 😂
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Javacookies, Brains to active
<ubptgbot> glyphist was added by: glyphist
<ubptgbot> Benji Smith was added by: Benji Smith
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> Hi Benji Smith and his clone Benji Smith
<ubptgbot> <vanyasem> I want a clone, too. Where can i get one?
<ubptgbot> <Benji Smith> Hi Ivan, … I'd start with getting 2 phone numbers
<ubptgbot> <Benji Smith> Then a cloning vat
<ubptgbot> <Benji Smith> you and clone need two phones ofc :)
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> Anyone has had any luck with running libertine apps? I have some apps installed but the scope doesn’t work and I can’t find any documentation on how to run them once installed. Even via terminal
<ubptgbot> <Benji Smith> Fill me in, did Canonical discontinue Ubuntu Touch, and now UPorts is a community driven project based of that work?
<ubptgbot> <AlexanderPlaza> @Benji Smith, That would be correct. :)
<ubptgbot> <Benji Smith> Thanks AP
<ubptgbot> <JavierPuche> offtopic:  is there any way to have Dekko (not dekko2) in ubports  ,  I was quite happy with dekko (4 accounts working with minor issues whereas 3 of them I do not get them to work with dekko2 😢 ) and switching to ubports 15.04 deleted dekko as it is no longer in the openstore. Thanks for any help while I fill dekko2 bug report
<ubptgbot> s 👍
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @AlexanderPlaza, "ubuntu-app-launch-appids" to get the appid … "ubuntu-app-launch appid" to launch the app﻿
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aouooDea1D0
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lPzf_MU2Rw
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/763
<ubptgbot> <Photojoe4> Has anyone gotten htop to work on a Nexus 5?
#ubports 2019-07-11
<ubptgbot> thedenomparkour was added by: thedenomparkour
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no saviours here
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> must be a bot
<ubptgbot> <thedenomparkour> Here, I want a port guide for ub port for z2_plus
<ubptgbot> <thedenomparkour> @dohbee [no saviours here], Lol :/
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think that Telegram supports using slashes as hashtags
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But Telegram also supports using hashtags as hashtags and slashes as commands
<ubptgbot> <thedenomparkour> @UniversalSuperBox [But Telegram also supports using hashtags as hashtags and slashes as commands], :/
<ubptgbot> <thedenomparkour> @UniversalSuperBox [But Telegram also supports using hashtags as hashtags and slashes as commands], [Edit] :\
<ubptgbot> <thedenomparkour> @UniversalSuperBox [But Telegram also supports using hashtags as hashtags and slashes as commands], [Edit] :/
<ubptgbot> <thedenomparkour> @UniversalSuperBox [But Telegram also supports using hashtags as hashtags and slashes as commands], [Edit] :\
<ubptgbot> <thedenomparkour> @UniversalSuperBox [But Telegram also supports using hashtags as hashtags and slashes as commands], [Edit] :/
<ubptgbot> <thedenomparkour> @UniversalSuperBox [But Telegram also supports using hashtags as hashtags and slashes as commands], [Edit] :\
<ubptgbot> <thedenomparkour> @UniversalSuperBox [But Telegram also supports using hashtags as hashtags and slashes as commands], [Edit] :/
<ubptgbot> <thedenomparkour> @UniversalSuperBox [But Telegram also supports using hashtags as hashtags and slashes as commands], [Edit] :\
<ubptgbot> <thedenomparkour> @UniversalSuperBox [But Telegram also supports using hashtags as hashtags and slashes as commands], [Edit] :/
<ubptgbot> <thedenomparkour> @UniversalSuperBox [But Telegram also supports using hashtags as hashtags and slashes as commands], [Edit] :\
<ubptgbot> <thedenomparkour> @UniversalSuperBox [But Telegram also supports using hashtags as hashtags and slashes as commands], [Edit] :/
<ubptgbot> <thedenomparkour> @UniversalSuperBox [But Telegram also supports using hashtags as hashtags and slashes as commands], [Edit] :\
<ubptgbot> <thedenomparkour> @UniversalSuperBox [But Telegram also supports using hashtags as hashtags and slashes as commands], [Edit] :/
<ubptgbot> <thedenomparkour> @UniversalSuperBox [But Telegram also supports using hashtags as hashtags and slashes as commands], [Edit] :\
<ubptgbot> <thedenomparkour> @UniversalSuperBox [But Telegram also supports using hashtags as hashtags and slashes as commands], [Edit] :/
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Funny, but IRC gets a copy of that message every time you edit it, so please refrain in the future. :)
<ubptgbot> <thedenomparkour> @UniversalSuperBox [Funny, but IRC gets a copy of that message every time you edit it, so please ref …], Lol sorry bru 😂
<ubptgbot> <thedenomparkour> @thedenomparkour [Here, I want a port guide for ub port for z2_plus], I need a help for this!
<ubptgbot> <thedenomparkour> @UniversalSuperBox [Funny, but IRC gets a copy of that message every time you edit it, so please ref …], I didn't edit it btw / its userbot
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Our porting guide begins at https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html, which sends you to http://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/first-steps.html
<ubptgbot> <thedenomparkour> I froze at editing manifests coz no folder named that in device fold* :/
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, there won't be, you need to find it on LineageOS's GitHub organization
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Third paragraph in http://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/get-sources.html#adding-your-device-specific-source
<ubptgbot> <thedenomparkour> o.O
<ubptgbot> <thedenomparkour> I found bro what to do now?
<ubptgbot> <thedenomparkour> Need to clone to device/zuk/z2_plus
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Keep reading, everything you need to do is documented
<ubptgbot> <thedenomparkour> [Edit] Need to clone to device/zuk/z2_plus?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you can follow instructions, you can get through this
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Speaking of, there's a link to get help on the First steps page. Might want to head back there to get into the correct groups.
<ubptgbot> <thedenomparkour> OK
<ubptgbot> <thedenomparkour> I didn't even see dat :v
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> http://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/first-steps.html
<ubptgbot> <thedenomparkour> @halium
<ubptgbot> <thedenomparkour> (Photo, 450x800) https://irc.ubports.com/LccNRN8a.png I stuck here at understanding :/
<ubptgbot> <thedenomparkour> @thedenomparkour [<reply to media>], .del
<ubptgbot> Predrag Stefanovic was added by: Predrag Stefanovic
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Javacookies [just enjoy experimenting with it then maybe in the future you'll be a great cont …], ikr xD
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @advocatux [I break the things you build … -- A beta-tester Motto😄], hehe wise words
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 😁
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> here's another one: … i build, you break … QA group in a nutshell
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] here's another one: … i build, you break … ~QA group in a nutshell
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👆👌😄
<ubptgbot> <thedenomparkour> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/eWee8qd0.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> QA at it again 😎
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/f04Na0oR.png
<ubptgbot> Dudeehen was added by: Dudeehen
<ubptgbot> baki Rakesh was added by: baki Rakesh
<ubptgbot> <baki Rakesh> ❗️ Веst invеsting prоjеct ❗️ … 🚀 Withdrаwаls frоm CоinEXplоrеr wаllеt аrе sеnt tо yоur еxtеrnаl wаllеt within 12 hоurs frоm thе timе оf yоur withdrаwаl … 🚀 Веst rеfеrrаl systеm!  Fоr еаch аttrаctеd invеstоr yоu instаntly rеcеivе 10% оf his invеstmеnt!
<ubptgbot> <OMGdaDPS> lol
<ubptgbot> Lohit Nimbagal was added by: Lohit Nimbagal
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> If you don't mind me asking what are the day jobs of core devs since UT isn't a commercial platform ?
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> you mean what they are doing?
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> [Edit] you mean what they (the developers that get paid?) are doing?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the primary contributors to UT who aren't employed by the foundation to work on UT full time, i presume
<ubptgbot> <hadrianweb> Finally, i install whatsapp on a odroid with android at home, and enable whatsapp web on my personal ubuntou touch phone
<ubptgbot> <hadrianweb> next step have my essential phone ported, i'm working on it
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> wouldn't need a vpn to home to get whatsweb working when your not home?
<ubptgbot> <hadrianweb> no
<ubptgbot> <hadrianweb> whatsapp web works everywhere not on same net
<ubptgbot> <hadrianweb> you only have to maintain powered your android with the app, that is why i put it on a odroid
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i pretty sure you have to be on the same net, but i may be wrong
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you are wrong
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @dohbee [the primary contributors to UT who aren't employed by the foundation to work on …], Yes, that's what I meant. Sorry if I wasn't clear.
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> I admire their work but I know they're volunteers and probably getting their bread on the table by working elsewhere.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> of course we are
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [you are wrong], i did recently did not manage to connect my whatsappweb on ut while ut was on a vpn to my work net but hey
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> @dohbee [of course we are], no further information 😝
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> i don't really know much of the devs working on the os itself, but i can give you an idea of some active german (mostly app) developers... You'll find mostly software developers in various industries like: health care, automotive, measurement technology, qt application developers (as a service), SPS, software test... some of them are st
<ubptgbot> udents, mostly in computer science but not only...
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> does that answer your question? ^^
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> [Edit] i don't really know much about the devs working on the os itself, but i can give you an idea of some active german (mostly app) developers... You'll find mostly software developers in various industries like: health care, automotive, measurement technology, qt application developers (as a service), SPS, software test... some of t
<ubptgbot> hem are students, mostly in computer science but not only...
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @hummlbach [does that answer your question? ^^], Thanks a lot. Simply put professionals from various industries are contributing code in their own spare time. Very noble.
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Thanks Johannes.
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> Your welcome. At least for me its not only noble... Its a combination of enjoying the community and bad conscience 😁 (since I was using open source software for a long time without paying or contributing despite i was actually able to).
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> Hi folks, can I open an ovpn file on UT?
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro> I believe so but Im not positive as I dont have my UT device available to me
<ubptgbot> ricardoG08 was added by: ricardoG08
#ubports 2019-07-12
<ubptgbot> <F C> Artificial Intelligence of a virtual assistant for Ubuntu Touch written in C ++
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @F C [Artificial Intelligence of a virtual assistant for Ubuntu Touch written in C ++], Sounds like a good idea, have you uploaded it on your personal GitHub or similar?
<ubptgbot> <F C> Not at the moment, but I'm testing it on a Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you're referring to Mycroft?
<ubptgbot> <F C> Not my assistant is based on the Google assistant
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> why do you keep deleting your messages F ?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @wayneTBT [Hi folks, can I open an ovpn file on UT?], no not currently, you can however manually edit settings via the vpn editor app in the open store
<ubptgbot> Hermann Kirchdorfer was added by: Hermann Kirchdorfer
<ubptgbot> <mofota> Hi everyone!
<ubptgbot> <mofota> Thanks a lot UBports team for keeping up the great work!
<ubptgbot> <mofota> & this awesome community
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> yes thank you I've been using ubports on my nexus 5 for a long time
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> it is great
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Would Uadblock be compatible with the legacy browser's web engine, if the app were to be backported to Vivid?
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> uAdblock modifies the `/etc/hosts` file which means it afffects everything running on the phone that connects to the internet. … Or in short: yes it would also work in the legacy browser of vivid.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Could I apply the patch to the filemanually rather than have to backport the app?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> [Edit] Could I apply the patch to the file manually rather than have to backport the app?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Why are you using vivid?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I use Xenial on my Pro 5 (stable daily driver) and on my MX4 (devel device). But I have kept my M10 to Vivid for the time being. Why?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Well, saying this without wanting to ruffle any feathers, I don't think the Xenial experience is quite compelling enough for me to want to upgrade all of my devices to it. For example, if you compare the legacy browser to Morph, I think Morph introduced several regressions and frustrations. I say that in full knowledge that it confe
<ubptgbot> rs more web security, and I accept the risk with legacy browser.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Also, the Libertine experience isn't quite as good on Xenial in several ways. Libertine works best on the go on a tablet rather than a phone, so it makes sense to keep it as functional as possible.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> When those bugs have been patched, when Morph is up to par and when a couple of other apps match the Vivid experience, then I will be happy to upgrade.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I have a checklist in Talaan about the gaps that need to be closed. I should update it to see how close we're getting.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I definitely understand you, libertine/xmir is definitely more usable in vivid … and there are indeed notable issues in morph that isn't in oxide
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> libertine currently has two showstoppers for me: it opens every gui item in a new window, and it has a portrait/landscape problem.  … the new window thing can be tamed: https://forums.ubports.com/post/12957 … but so far i haven't seen improvement with the portrait/landscape input problem: https://github.com/ubports/libertine/issues/13
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Right. Like VLC's menus are partially blocked from view. Among other things this means there is no way to set up SDL-powered video output, therefore VLC can't play videos on Xenial. I filed a bug report weeks ago but I don't think it has had any attention to date.
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> How can I switch the onscreen keyboard to colemak? I have found 2 menus claiming to change the layout and one doesn't have alternative layouts
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i think you probably found the menus for the physical keyboard
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> Ah that would make sense
<ubptgbot> TheDragonn was added by: TheDragonn
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> Wow teleports is nice
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> What is the best way to move to a new UBports device? My E4.5 is slowly dying.
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> What is the current state of Ubuntu touch notifications?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @TuxThePenguin [What is the current state of Ubuntu touch notifications?], They work xD
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @TartanSpartan [Could I apply the patch to the file manually rather than have to backport the ap …], yeah, just edit the hosts file
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> https://www.putorius.net/block-unwanted-advertisements-on.html
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TuxThePenguin [How can I switch the onscreen keyboard to colemak? I have found 2 menus claiming …], there isn't such a layout for that. one would need to create a new layout for keyboard component, or add a feature to have multiple different layouts for each language somehow
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> @DC7IA [What is the best way to move to a new UBports device? My E4.5 is slowly dying.], (Could I just copy /home/phablet/* ?)
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @DC7IA [(Could I just copy /home/phablet/* ?)], tar'ing /home/phablet would make sense
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> @fredldotme [tar'ing /home/phablet would make sense], How would I make sure nothing is writing there..?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @mateosalta [yeah, just edit the hosts file], Are there likely to be lots of differences between the file on a Xenial Pro 5 and a Vivid M10?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> (besides the relevant Uadblock stuff of course)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan [Are there likely to be lots of differences between the file on a Xenial Pro 5 an …], no
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and well you just need to append stuff to the end of the file, not modify anything already there, i guess
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan [Well, saying this without wanting to ruffle any feathers, I don't think the Xeni …], I guess you mean QtWebEngine vs Oxide here, as Morph itself I think doesn't really regress vs webbrowser-app
<ubptgbot> <thedenomparkour> without nougat tree cant we build ubt?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @thedenomparkour [without nougat tree cant we build ubt?], It's needed for Halium building right now yes. Oreo/Pie aren't usable yet. Please direct questions about Halium to https://t.me/halium as well. Thanks :)
<ubptgbot> <thedenomparkour> already asked no response
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> please be patient :)
<ubptgbot> <thedenomparkour> ok
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @dohbee [I guess you mean QtWebEngine vs Oxide here, as Morph itself I think doesn't real …], Yes I know, but the user experience is negatively affected either way.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Question: if mobile Firefox was ported to UT, that would be in no way reliant on QtWebEngine, correct?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> tab preview, header scroll up, text selection
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> but the thing not crashing on video is worth all that missing 😄
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> there is a vivaldi build for arm, always wondered what it would take to run that
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> it happened before jumping to xenial afaik
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> newer Qt was also in ubports 1504 images as well; and that was also back in the time when all the unit tests for most everything was getting disabled in ubports builds
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so while oxide might have been affected, just blaming it outright doesn't make sense
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> QtWebEngine is definitely not better than Oxide was when it was properly maintained and tested. which is why we have so many regressions there right now
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> anyway, long road ahead and all that. we have plenty of things to fix/improve
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> 🙂
<ubptgbot> sausagii was added by: sausagii
<ubptgbot> <sausagii> Hi there, … can anybody tell me about  the latest  devices  working with Ubuntu Touch?  … So far, I only read about the "promoted devices" on the website. Nexus 5 is pretty old isnn't it? Any tips or further information? … Thanks.
<ubptgbot> erickporto86 was added by: erickporto86
<ubptgbot> Am .... was added by: Am ....
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @sausagii [Hi there, … can anybody tell me about  the latest  devices  working with Ubuntu T …], PinePhone and Librem 5 should have UT support towards end of this year or beginning of 2020.  OnePlus One is a year more recent alternative to the Nexus 5 that works very well to UT.  If you can find a Meizu Pro 5 they are the most recent o
<ubptgbot> f the supported phones and have the best integrated hardware experience in my opinion.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @sausagii [Hi there, … can anybody tell me about  the latest  devices  working with Ubuntu T …], [Edit] PinePhone and Librem 5 should have UT support towards end of this year or beginning of 2020.  OnePlus One is a year more recent alternative to the Nexus 5 that works very well with UT.  If you can find a Meizu Pro 5 they are the most
<ubptgbot>  recent of the supported phones and have the best integrated hardware experience in my opinion.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @sausagii [Hi there, … can anybody tell me about  the latest  devices  working with Ubuntu T …], This is the current supported devices list https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <sausagii> Hi, thanks for the information. Seems that the Meizu Pro 5 is rather hard to find ... … From the list apparently the Nexus 5 works best. Is that true?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> why do people think age of device matters, if the OS works? only reasons age of device would really matters is if we required 64-bit SoCs, or if you must have radio chips that still get firmware fixes from mfgs (which honestly, is not terribly likely for most things anyway).
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @dohbee there are some possible reasons, like general availability or battery life
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> those are also issues with newer devices too
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> but most of it are psychological reasons
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, it was mostly a rhetorical question :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and well, fairphone 2 is also technically the newest currently supported device
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @dohbee [QtWebEngine is definitely not better than Oxide was when it was properly maintai …], i wish we got to version 1.23 - i think they were implementing chromecast in it?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mateosalta [i wish we got to version 1.23 - i think they were implementing chromecast in it?], i don't recall that
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [why do people think age of device matters, if the OS works? only reasons age of …], Why does age of the device matter to some people?  First - as mentioned it is a good indication of availability of units in good shape (e.g. battery life, cosmetics, buttons functioning correctly).  Next it is an indication of features - e.g. f
<ubptgbot> aster CPU, more RAM, more storage, better display, better camera, USB-C connection instead of Micro, rapid charging.  In my experience direct experience in terms of desired usage the OnePlus One beat out the Nexus 5 (with the exception of the OPO's problems with camera zoom and flash), and the Meizu Pro 5 beats out both (with the exception of not g
<ubptgbot> etting 4G - but for me HDSPA and 3G have proven to be very close to being as fast)  - which DOES correlate to device age.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [why do people think age of device matters, if the OS works? only reasons age of …], [Edit] Why does age of the device matter to some people?  First - as mentioned it is a good indication of availability of units in good shape (e.g. battery life, cosmetics, buttons functioning correctly).  Next it is an indication of features -
<ubptgbot>  e.g. faster CPU, more RAM, more storage, better display, better camera, USB-C connection instead of Micro, rapid charging.  In my direct experience in terms of desired usage the OnePlus One beat out the Nexus 5 (with the exception of the OPO's problems with camera zoom and flash), and the Meizu Pro 5 beats out both (with the exception of not getti
<ubptgbot> ng 4G - but for me HDSPA and 3G have proven to be very close to being as fast)  - which DOES correlate to device age.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ask a rhetorical question, get rhetorical answers, i guess
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [and well, fairphone 2 is also technically the newest currently supported device], noted!  It and the BQ stuff are the devices that I have no direct experience with - so forgot to mention it.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [ask a rhetorical question, get rhetorical answers, i guess], or - be careful of what you ask for.   :)  Perhaps <rhetorical> </rhetorical> tags would have helped.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @sausagii [Hi, thanks for the information. Seems that the Meizu Pro 5 is rather hard to fin …], Nexus 5 is a solid device for UT.  OnePlus One has the advanages over it of more storage space, faster CPU, more RAM, larger display, and better video playback.  OPO's disadvantages are that the camera zoom and flash are currently not functi
<ubptgbot> oning due to a difficult to fix bug.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @sausagii [Hi, thanks for the information. Seems that the Meizu Pro 5 is rather hard to fin …], [Edit] Nexus 5 is a solid device for UT.  OnePlus One has the advantages over it of more storage space, faster CPU, more RAM, larger display, and better video playback.  OPO's disadvantages are that the camera zoom and flash are currently no
<ubptgbot> t functioning due to a difficult to fix bug.
<ubptgbot> <sausagii> It all depends on what you want to do with a device. There are always differences in hardware , therefore the initial question. Otherwise I am not against older hardware , on the contrary: old school stuff often offers more security when customizing it. … If on the Nexus 5 it works flawless/stable I'll probably go for that one.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you want a newer device, help work on ports :)
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> Hi folks, did any of you succeed gettin discord working?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @dohbee [i don't recall that], hm, maybe not. there was some new feature i was looking for on the next two releases though.. maybe web push notifications?
<ubptgbot> AzelGT was added by: AzelGT
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mateosalta [hm, maybe not. there was some new feature i was looking for on the next two rele …], there was going to be media-hub integration iirc, but i don't recall anything beyond that. i don't think web notifications was in there. but doesn't really matter any more :)
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @TuxThePenguin [What is the current state of Ubuntu touch notifications?], you need to add your Ubuntu One account information (or create an account) in order to get notifications to work for Teleports.   Just go to System Settings -> Accounts -> Add Account
<ubptgbot> Juliana Stewart was added by: Juliana Stewart
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @nocomp [Hi folks, did any of you succeed gettin discord working?], there was an open source project for a client, so far that lacks a maintainer
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @nocomp [Hi folks, did any of you succeed gettin discord working?], [Edit] there was an open source project for a client, so far that lacks a proper maintainer
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> personally i have not been successfull to even get a build
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @dohbee [there was going to be media-hub integration iirc, but i don't recall anything be …], ah, that was it fixed media hub
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> the others must have been dreams 😆
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ah so media hub wasn't fixed in oxide either
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> Thxxxx
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [ah so media hub wasn't fixed in oxide either], i think it was, just not in a version that was shipped on the phone yet
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> Any recent to expect running up soon?
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> Recent/ recent phone
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @nocomp [Any recent to expect running up soon?], yes, PinePhone https://www.pine64.org/pinephone/
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @nocomp [Any recent to expect running up soon?], and likely in 2020 - Librem 5 - https://puri.sm/products/librem-5/
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> Pinephone s hardware is not very exciting, 1+1 is better no?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Well it's inexpensive.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> then use a 1+1?
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> Yep should be, cause it looks like sensors that nobody is using anymore
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> Inexpensive and it supports display out which I'm massively excited about tbh
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> I have my 1+1 bit i would prefer more recent phone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there are other devices being ported via halium project too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> find a device there and help with the port
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> If i yad the skills i would
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> No doubts on that
<ubptgbot> <sativista> There are two more with potential to be good devices! … https://www.fxtec.com/pro1/
<ubptgbot> <sativista> and: … https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/cosmo-communicator/x/17213740#/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you can follow the instructions to get it flashed, then you can test and report issues; and you can of course also probably give money to the developers working on the ports. they need food/coffee/beer too
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> let's not start listing off devices which we personally think it would be nice to have ports for
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the group would be a neverending stream of links to devices we can't currently support
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> I agree
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> It s going the right direction
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> Huawei should step in
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> They make great phones
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @nocomp [Pinephone s hardware is not very exciting, 1+1 is better no?], as an owner of both a OnePlus One and Meizu Pro 5 - I agree that PinePhone's specs aren't all that necessasirily exciting.  However - for those wanting a brand new phone that should offer ability to send to an external display, as well as offer a first step to a de
<ubptgbot> vice using a non-Android firmware base - then PinePhone makes a nice option - and if successful could lead to a PinePhone 2 with more enticing feature specs.
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> Would be awesome to have thz huawei camera on an up phone
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> Agree @TotalSonic
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @nocomp [Would be awesome to have thz huawei camera on an up phone], any Huawei products would be very difficult to port due to their recent policies regarding unlocking their bootloaders
<ubptgbot> <sativista> yeah! Sorry! … But just to let people know about this devices, because they are FOSS like, they will have unlock bootloaders and they will help developers who want to port OS to them! … But I won't post anymore!
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [let's not start listing off devices which we personally think it would be nice t …], well - in the case of Planet Computing's products like the Cosmo Communicator - they have expressed interest and cooperation with getting UT ports going - and a port for UT is half done for their previous Gemini PDA
<ubptgbot> <sativista> Yeah, they have!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [well - in the case of Planet Computing's products like the Cosmo Communicator - …], sure, but when every post is a preview of a web page, and just a link to some possible future device, it's very hard to follow along
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> I ve sen somewhere this rpi based phone
<ubptgbot> <nocomp> Can be fun
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> true that - but I find Telegram doesn't make for easy "follow along" like the old usenet or regular forums do.
<ubptgbot> <sativista> It's more feasible to port if the hardware people are involved, doesn't?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [sure, but when every post is a preview of a web page, and just a link to some po …], true that - but Telegram itself doesn't allow easy "follow along" like the old usenet or web based forums do.   Nice for free flowing chat though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [true that - but Telegram itself doesn't allow easy "follow along" like the old u …], unset/forums are a very different thing from real time chats. telegram is the latter, and it's easier to follow along when messages are brief and to the point, rather than overwhelmed with images/previews/etc… :)
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [unset/forums are a very different thing from real time chats. telegram is the la …], well - the issue is it is hard to include a link without having a preview image pop up.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @sativista [It's more feasible to port if the hardware people are involved, doesn't?], i think you're missing the point of my request to not go down the direction of "it would be nice to have this new phone supported" links
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [i think you're missing the point of my request to not go down the direction of " …], I think the reason he mentioned them was that there had been some initial feelers put through for UT ports with the makers for both of them
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> sure
<ubptgbot> <sativista> @dohbee [i think you're missing the point of my request to not go down the direction of " …], Ok! I understood! … There is a way to put a link and not get a preview?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Cosmo Communicator looks like it could be awesome - but I don't think there is anything in UT's code to accommodate the smaller back display screen - someone correct me if I am wrong on this.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know. but it is possible to state the names of the phones/makers without links :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [Cosmo Communicator looks like it could be awesome - but I don't think there is a …], there is not
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @dohbee [there is not], thought so - so it would just be a blank screen then unless someone coded something specific for the device (which doesn't seem likely to happen to me)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i mean, we should probably eventually support multiple internal screens on phones and such, and having them be for very different purposes; but we have enough problems with one screen for now :)
<ubptgbot> <sativista> @dohbee [i don't know. but it is possible to state the names of the phones/makers without …], 👍👍👍
#ubports 2019-07-13
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [i think it was, just not in a version that was shipped on the phone yet], ah i see
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Lyokanthrope [Inexpensive and it supports display out which I'm massively excited about tbh], same tbh
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Note for the Pinephone: external display support might be a little strange. The A64 technically supports multiple displays out, but all of the ports share a few key clocks
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> So unless you've got a 1440x700 monitor lying around, I don't think we'll be able to drive both displays at once
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> @UniversalSuperBox [Note for the Pinephone: external display support might be a little strange. The …], Meh, I'm fine if it disables the onboard display
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> 1440x720 rather
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @UniversalSuperBox [1440x720 rather], so only that resolution is supported?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, that's the only resolution where you could run both the internal and external displays simultaneously
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ah interesting
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> There's probably more details than that I don't know
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmmm
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> running both displays now is a bit useless because the OSK/touchpad is not working as intended yet, I hope that will change in the future of course
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> still way more than expected for a phone priced around $150 :)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Totally
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @malditobastardo [running both displays now is a bit useless because the OSK/touchpad is not worki …], it is tho? i can see a small notepad on the small screen with a video on the bigger one :p
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Except you can't do that right noe
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> except on a 1440 720 i assume :p … ohw ait its the way external screens are handled right now huh
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] except on a 1440 720 i assume :p … ohw wait its the way external screens are handled right now huh
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> In ubuntu touch is it possible to change the device form factor on the fly with a terminal command?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> wut?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> do you mean windowed mode?
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> I mean things like changing the px/gu and changing the form factor between handset and tablet
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @malditobastardo [running both displays now is a bit useless because the OSK/touchpad is not worki …], I'm excited for UT to support workspaces which can be assigned to each display, Staged on device display and windowed on external 😍
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @TotalSonic [Why does age of the device matter to some people?  First - as mentioned it is a …], Note that the C port is only for fast charging, unfortunately Meiizu capped the data transfer to 2.0 speeds.
<ubptgbot> Ahmad was added by: Ahmad
<ubptgbot> <Ahmad> (Photo, 476x250) https://irc.ubports.com/LPyD50DV.png English: ​​​Very nice app. …  Record a video of someone (or yourself) press start the app will reverse all the actions taken by👌🏻 … A wonderful app, a very entertaining and fascinating magic trick. … To load. press here. … https://g.ayhamtech.com/2019/07/blog-post_13.html?m=1
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ahmad [<reply to media>], @UniversalSuperBox spam
<ubptgbot> <bhushanshah> Gone
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Javacookies [I'm excited for UT to support workspaces which can be assigned to each display, …], Oh. True. It wasn't merged yet right?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @TotalSonic [as an owner of both a OnePlus One and Meizu Pro 5 - I agree that PinePhone's spe …], bingo.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @malditobastardo [Oh. True. It wasn't merged yet right?], correct
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Is there any way we can adapt the sound indicator to talk to audio-playng apps in Libertine?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> [Edit] Is there any way we can adapt the sound indicator to talk to audio-playing apps in Libertine?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TartanSpartan [Is there any way we can adapt the sound indicator to talk to audio-playing apps …], does said app support MPRIS?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I'd need to check but I wasn't thinking of any one specific app.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @TuxThePenguin [I mean things like changing the px/gu and changing the form factor between hands …], changing scaling can be done with UT, but simulating a tablet on a handset and vice versa, i don't believe that's currently possible
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Javacookies [I'm excited for UT to support workspaces which can be assigned to each display, …], woohoo
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> media hub for legacy apps? hmmm
<ubptgbot> AndrewSChapman was added by: AndrewSChapman
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @AndrewSChapman [AndrewSChapman was added by: UniversalSuperBox], Welcome!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Oh! If that user is who I think he is   \o/
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> But if you aren't who I think, welcome anyway! 😄
<ubptgbot> <MotoFufu9k> When you read about people saying the PinePhone is not exciting, and you are literally planning to upgrade to it as a daily driver.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, think of it like travelling on an airplane. boring flights are preferable to the excitement of crashing into the sea
<ubptgbot> <MotoFufu9k> For me it is just that modern phones are mostly far too big for me. And the PinePhone is pretty much the same phone I have right now, just with a bigger battery and the possibility to use ubuntu touch on it.
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Not to be under surveillance by big tech compagnies is exciting for some people.
<ubptgbot> <MotoFufu9k> I would like to have a better phone, but there is literally no one selling one for me. (even with just android)
<ubptgbot> <MotoFufu9k> I guess the pine phone will also be one of the, if not *the*, cheapest device to run ubuntu touch on.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Q&A is live btw :)
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We're live! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_-ajpTvHRE
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @ubports_qa_team
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/contribute/quality-assurance.html
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> uh, is it really close enough to current devel to move it over?
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @dohbee [uh, is it really close enough to current devel to move it over?], soon (TM)
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> Hey guys, thanks for all your hard work.  Greatly appreciated.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @wayneTBT [Hey guys, thanks for all your hard work.  Greatly appreciated.], Welcome ^^
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> Thanks for your dedication to TELEports.  Amazing.
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> I have a question... maybe not on the top of your list, do you intend to add a feature to be able to import .ovpn files into the VPN tab on UT?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, we could theoretically switch to new kernels on devices where pmOS upstream work has been completed enough that the device would be usable without android
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmmm interesting
<ubptgbot> <liberacuriser> I have question. Would add translations TelePORTS in Russian?
<ubptgbot> <liberacuriser> and others UBPorts apps
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @liberacuriser [I have question. Would add translations TelePORTS in Russian?], should be set up on weblate i think, and just needs someone to maintain the translations there
<ubptgbot> <liberacuriser> [Edit] and other UBPorts apps
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @liberacuriser [and other UBPorts apps], core apps are translatable through weblate. other apps will depend on what the developer prefers to do for translations, but i'm sure they'll take PRs where possible
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @liberacuriser [I have question. Would add translations TelePORTS in Russian?], You can start that translation at https://translate.ubports.com/projects/ubports/teleports/
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @liberacuriser [I have question. Would add translations TelePORTS in Russian?], You can add Russian if it is not there now: https://translate.ubports.com/projects/ubports/teleports/ - press the button add translation
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> yes this one lol
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 😄
<ubptgbot> <liberacuriser> in weblate no projects TelePORTS to Russian
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Click on "Start new translation"
<ubptgbot> <liberacuriser> oh
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> I do it for you
<ubptgbot> <liberacuriser> thx
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @liberacuriser [thx], https://translate.ubports.com/projects/ubports/teleports/ru/
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> That was fast :)
<ubptgbot> <liberacuriser> @Flohack [https://translate.ubports.com/projects/ubports/teleports/ru/], thank you :3
<ubptgbot> <RoyNL> Thank you!
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @liberacuriser [thank you :3], now just to have an actual translator :3
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wanna do some laid-back chat? Grab your mic and an optional camera and come on in. https://appear.in/ubports-chat
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> (Photo, 1080x606) https://irc.ubports.com/dozJilkE.png
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> I had a go at importing the ovpn file on the terminal but got this missing library error.
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> I did also spot your tutorial in the docs for segregating the keys, I'll have a play with that.
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> Nice to meet ye in appear_in.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> huh, seems that file is in the -gnome package
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> @MotoFufu9k [For me it is just that modern phones are mostly far too big for me. And the Pine …], I'd like 3.5" to 4"...
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @DC7IA [I'd like 3.5" to 4"...], Nokia N9, baby!
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Either that or the iPhone 5S are the only small phones that can run modern software
<ubptgbot> <jja2000> @samzn [Either that or the iPhone 5S are the only small phones that can run modern softw …], Deprecated
<ubptgbot> <samzn> [Edit] Either that or the iPhone SE are the only small phones that can run modern software
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @jja2000 [Deprecated], mainline no batt 😉
<ubptgbot> <jja2000> @samzn [Either that or the iPhone SE are the only small phones that can run modern softw …], [Edit] Deprecated (it said 5S before)
<ubptgbot> <jja2000> @samzn [mainline no batt 😉], sad
<ubptgbot> <liberacuriser> (Photo, 320x75) https://irc.ubports.com/8hrGIZAg.png Nice
<ubptgbot> <MotoFufu9k> @DC7IA [I'd like 3.5" to 4"...], My current phone is 4.7" 16:9, which I consider my absolute maximum, when it comes to width.
<ubptgbot> <MotoFufu9k> Also I just noticed that the PinePhone is 5.95" not 4.95" like I thought.. … Guess I am not sure about buying it anymore.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @MotoFufu9k [Also I just noticed that the PinePhone is 5.95" not 4.95" like I thought.. … Guess …], but it's also 2:1, not 16:9
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you need to look at physical dimensions of completed case, to make reasonable decision about size
<ubptgbot> <MotoFufu9k> Yeah that is why I thought it would be small enought even though I thought it was 4.95"
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> my current DD is 5.71" but it's the same size as my Nexus 5 lol
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> [Edit] my current DD has a 5.71" display but it's the same physical size as my Nexus 5 lol
<ubptgbot> <MotoFufu9k> The pinephone is almost one centimeter wider than my current one =,(
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, mine's 5.8" and only slightly taller than my nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <MotoFufu9k> Guess if I actually want to use ubuntu touch on my phone, I will need to get into halium
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> Anbox: … Do we have some information anywhere on what's working and what's not (yet)?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the forum thread about anbox development or testing, probably
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> Link..?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox [We're live! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_-ajpTvHRE], "OTA ETA = ASAP" - Jan, 2019
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> genius.
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> Also, the drop down bar with all the tabs is confusing... I wonder wether that will change at some point
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> @DC7IA [Anbox: … Do we have some information anywhere on what's working and what's not (y …], Like.. Does audio work? Internet connection..? What does not work..?
<ubptgbot> mi_kue was added by: mi_kue
<ubptgbot> <MotoFufu9k> Anbox on the M10 doesn't work at all, for one.
<ubptgbot> <MotoFufu9k> Actually there is a forum thread and a gitlab I think.
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> Will Signal via Anbox have Push Notifications and Calls..?0
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Probably not push
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @DC7IA [Will Signal via Anbox have Push Notifications and Calls..?0], Push very unlikely. Calls one day when we can route hardwarea ccess into it, but its huge since you will have UT and Anbox to fight for hardware resources like Audio, Camera GPS etc.
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> push can work with MicroG probably, but Anbox needs quite some work to be usable first
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> @NotKit [push can work with MicroG probably, but Anbox needs quite some work to be usable …], Signal doesn't need GCM, it just keeps a connection open
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @DC7IA [Signal doesn't need GCM, it just keeps a connection open], App lifecycle should still apply to anbox apps
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Flohack [Push very unlikely. Calls one day when we can route hardwarea ccess into it, but …], Nah, anbox apps should have to go through UT platform, so permissions and everything works as normal
#ubports 2019-07-14
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> anyone here intrested in setting the backlight to lowest setting? or off? since the top does not go to 1% I'm thinking of making a app
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @liberacuriser [<reply to media>], what is that?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @wayneoutthere ["OTA ETA = ASAP" - Jan, 2019], ikr 😂
<ubptgbot> <liberacuriser> @Fuseteam [what is that?], Weblate :)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ah cool
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @DC7IA [Also, the drop down bar with all the tabs is confusing... I wonder wether that w …], have tried swiping down from one of the icons?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @wayneoutthere ["OTA ETA = ASAP" - Jan, 2019], [Edit] ikr 😂 … also that looks like january 2019 😎
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @DC7IA [Also, the drop down bar with all the tabs is confusing... I wonder wether that w …], [Edit] have you tried swiping down from one of the icons at the top?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> am
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> [Edit] that is my favorite part
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> whops, typing error :P
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee PRs waiting on review on Unity8, I am lonely
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox [@dohbee PRs waiting on review on Unity8, I am lonely], approved/merged
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Neat thanks
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee [huh, seems that file is in the -gnome package], Which?
<ubptgbot> 余 秉恩 was added by: 余 秉恩
<ubptgbot> hackneydave was added by: hackneydave
<ubptgbot> <hackneydave> newbie here - completed installation on Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <hackneydave> i'm looking for some documentation on app control and how to do the updates without disrupting the apps already installed
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> How YOU can create a Serverless API in C# and .NET https://dev.to/azure/how-you-can-create-a-serverless-api-in-c-and-net-1ie
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> Fwd from hackneydave: i'm looking for some documentation on app control and how to do the updates without disrupting the apps already installed
<ubptgbot> Wiz Ermi (B) 🔫 🏀💯 was added by: Wiz Ermi (B) 🔫 🏀💯
<ubptgbot> <Wiz Ermi (B) 🔫 🏀💯> (Photo, 1020x467) https://irc.ubports.com/HJkASF3t.png ✅ Participate - http://bit.ly/Margin_Service … ✅ Group - t.me/joinchat/MietDEvl29QRMawudFT_DA
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> @mateosalta [anyone here intrested in setting the backlight to lowest setting? or off? since …], Yep, I'd love to have it less bright
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> Yes, too many tabs...
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> (That's the thing that annoys me most while using Ubuntu Touch xD)
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> A lower minimum brightness modification sounds nice
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> On another note what was the reason for switching to a different browser from firefox?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> cool, test this on your device in terminal
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> `sudo mirbacklight 1`
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TuxThePenguin [On another note what was the reason for switching to a different browser from fi …], I don't understand this, as we never used firefox
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> Really? I thought Ubuntu Touch versions before 16.04 used Firefox
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> then we can see how the brightness workson diffrent devices
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> @mateosalta [sudo mirbacklight 1], I'll test on my Axon 7 in a bit, I'm just testing a change to see if it fixes the WiFi on boot
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TuxThePenguin [Really? I thought Ubuntu Touch versions before 16.04 used Firefox], Nope
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @TuxThePenguin [I'll test on my Axon 7 in a bit, I'm just testing a change to see if it fixes th …], cool working on a port?
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> @mateosalta [cool working on a port?], Yeah
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> Ok it lowers the "backlight" (OLED display) quite a bit although I'm not 100% sure if it goes below the bottom end of the slider
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> [Edit] Ok it lowers the "backlight" (OLED display) quite
<ubptgbot> <TuxThePenguin> [Edit] Ok it lowers the "backlight" (OLED display) quite a bit
<ubptgbot> <BlueKenny> For sync of my Nextcloud Calendar in would like to start "syncevolution" on CLI but how to know the right ,name ? The names printed with "—print-database" are show as Evolution Calendar and not CalDAV is this right ?
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> Hello, I have a problem with a tweak tools and sharing connaction via USB
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> is there a way to enable connection sharing otherwise?
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> via USB
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> [Edit] Hello, I have a problem with a tweak tools and sharing connection via USB
<ubptgbot> Ouaone was added by: Ouaone
<ubptgbot> <deepinlnx> Google thinks their upcoming OS Fushia or whatever will change history because unlike android , its multiplatform.... … But what Google don't know is that people neither hate Android … Or Whatever OS ,  People hate Google for their intrusion.... … Thanks to Ubports Linux and all other devs ...  … Grateful to the community
<ubptgbot> <deepinlnx> [Edit] Google thinks their upcoming OS Fushia or whatever will change history because unlike android , its multiplatform.... … But what Google don't know is that people neither hate Android nor Whatever OS ,  People hate Google for their intrusion.... … Thanks to Ubports Linux and all other devs ...  … Grateful to the community
<ubptgbot> <deepinlnx> [Edit] Google thinks their upcoming OS Fushia or whatever will change history because unlike android , its multiplatform.... … But what Google don't know is that people neither hate Android nor Whatever OS ,  People hate Google for their intrusion.... … Thanks to Ubports Linux and all other MobileOS devs ...  … Grateful to the community
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> Peopple don't care privacy
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mimecar [Peopple don't care privacy], I disagree, I think they do, but only if you market it correctly.
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> It's a feature, not a necessity
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Regarding Fuchsia, it is not GPL. Meaning no sources from hardware vendors. Meaning everything locked even more down. So when this happens custom roms will most probably have even harder time getting their os running on most devices.
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Fuschia is nothing but an experiment
<ubptgbot> <Srisurya97> @samzn [Fuschia is nothing but an experiment], Who knows Mann what wil happen
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @mimecar [Peopple don't care privacy], People increasingly care about privacy. There are people of course who will always say "I don't care what Google does with my data as long as I don't have to pay for using Google's services" but popularity of privacy-minded services / software is on rise. Just look up how many people switched from
<ubptgbot>  Google to DuckDuckGo.
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> Yeah, but if they change search engines but keep Google's services for mail or similar things, it's not much use.
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> It's really disturbing how much Google knows about its users. It's no exaggeration to say that Google knows things about its users their spouses and partners don't know about.
<ubptgbot> <austenite> who wants another google os anyway
<ubptgbot> <austenite> unless they are google fan
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @austenite [unless they are google fan], Google doesn't make systems for fans
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> I feel Amazon and eBay are the new Google.
<ubptgbot> <austenite> there are google fans, these are custom rom communities that also flash Google app suite
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @austenite [there are google fans, these are custom rom communities that also flash Google a …], .01% of the userbase, woo.
<ubptgbot> <austenite> @samzn [.01% of the userbase, woo.], what? almost every custom rom user(lineage to rr) flash opengapps
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> @mimecar [Yeah, but if they change search engines but keep Google's services for mail or s …], True .... if you're starting to be aware of what Google and other big players are doing then merely changing your search engine isn't enough. Gmail is very powerful source of information about people and 30% of all data Google collects about
<ubptgbot> you is from your usage of Gmail. That's why I educated all my friends and loved ones to ditch Gmail and to either switch to ProtonMail or some other privacy-minded alternative. Same goes with one's usage of smartphone.
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @austenite [what? almost every custom rom user(lineage to rr) flash opengapps], Custom ROM user are .01% of the userbase.
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Ubuntu Touch has approximately 1800 users. Is that correct ?
<ubptgbot> <austenite> @samzn [Custom ROM user are .01% of the userbase.], so the rest 99.99 already have google app suite
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @austenite [so the rest 99.99 already have google app suite], Yup, google doesn't make systems for "enthusiasts", they do it for the broad audience
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> Isnt it down to the idividual, some people have apps that they 'cant live without'.  This was not for me.  I was lineage and fdroid before moving to UT.
<ubptgbot> <austenite> @samzn [Yup, google doesn't make systems for "enthusiasts", they do it for the broad aud …], the point is who cares, that doesnt mean 'broad audience' is intelligent and everyone has to follow them
<ubptgbot> <austenite> and everybody wants everything for no price, so they choose google which provides many services at no cost (such as GCP ) where many custom roms are being built
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> reminder that we have https://t.me/UBportsOF for such lengthy conversations not directly related to UT
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @zubozrout [Regarding Fuchsia, it is not GPL. Meaning no sources from hardware vendors. Mean …], This is really no different from current kernel being GPL. Manufacturers already use proprietary drivers, and don't comply with the GPL. So Fuschia being Apache isn't really going to change anything in that respect.
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Thanks for always being helpful Rodney 🙃
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> @dohbee [This is really no different from current kernel being GPL. Manufacturers already …], At least they release their kernel sources, you can edit and compile it and use the proprietary drivers with that. That will no longer work. Not to mention the majority if not every current custom phone OS is Linux based and Fuchsia is not.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @zubozrout [At least they release their kernel sources, you can edit and compile it and use …], The Fuscia kernel source is available. But it doesn't matter for us. We support Linux and not Fuchsia.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Building a distro on top of Fuchsia is not what we're doing with UT
<ubptgbot> <zubozrout> Harware vendors always make changes to the kernel. Those won't get released. Anyway, you are correct. Just saying that when Android is Fuchsia based (if ever) custom os on a Fuchsia phone will be quite a challenge.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> they aren't getting released most of the time anyway, which is why we can only support so few devices
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but custom ROMs will still be a thing, because most of those don't need to change the kernel anyway. they just need to build AOSP images with whatever custom apps they have and such
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but again, nothing to do with UT at that point, and we can't support it anyway
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @zubozrout [Harware vendors always make changes to the kernel. Those won't get released. Any …], Nah
<ubptgbot> <samzn> The SoC will have a Linux BSP
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> @deepinlnx [Google thinks their upcoming OS Fushia or whatever will change history because u …], The shocking truth about Google: People don't care.
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> We're pretty much an exception.
<ubptgbot> <USERMANE_OXLONG> @DC7IA [The shocking truth about Google: People don't care.], They care about the wrong shit
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @USERMANE_OXLONG [They care about the wrong shit], Ubports is a niche that fills the needs we have, not to say those who aren't using it are "wrong"
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah really, no need to be elitist about your mobile OS
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @samzn [Ubports is a niche that fills the needs we have, not to say those who aren't usi …], How ever...
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @TuxThePenguin [Ok it lowers the "backlight" (OLED display) quite a bit], intresting, so maybe not a phone specific oversight then
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mateosalta [intresting, so maybe not a phone specific oversight then], no, indicator-power sets brightness via powerd, so the minimum and maximum levels are whatever get reported through there
<ubptgbot> <USERMANE_OXLONG> @UniversalSuperBox [Yeah really, no need to be elitist about your mobile OS], Purism Librem or bust
<ubptgbot> <USERMANE_OXLONG> (Sticker, 512x438) https://irc.ubports.com/8l8juRqJ.webp
<ubptgbot> <USERMANE_OXLONG> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/Ps8L0CZF.webp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> :-/
<ubptgbot> <USERMANE_OXLONG> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/zsBPM3BZ.webp
<ubptgbot> <USERMANE_OXLONG> Lol ok I'm done haha
<ubptgbot> <samzn> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/lP07wMCt.webp
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @dohbee [no, indicator-power sets brightness via powerd, so the minimum and maximum level …], yeah, so i think it comes back to a purposful design choice then
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @samzn [<reply to media>], you've been asked many times to stop using these stickers in this community, yet you continue to be disrespectful by persisting, and by stating unhelpful misinformation to people asking questions about UT when they come in here. please delete this sticker and stop.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mateosalta [yeah, so i think it comes back to a purposful design choice then], i don't think so. that is an assumption
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Why are you so aggressive, jesus christ
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> why are you posting white supremacist stickers in here.
<ubptgbot> <samzn> ??
<ubptgbot> <samzn> What
<ubptgbot> <samzn> ??
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @samzn [??], in the USA the "Pepe the Frog" memes have been coopted by so called "alt-right" ethno-nationalist trolls - so some folks find the images offensive these days.
<ubptgbot> <samzn> I don't know anything about that
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TotalSonic [in the USA the "Pepe the Frog" memes have been coopted by so called "alt-right" …], the creator of Pepe has even separated himself from it at this point, it's so bad
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @samzn [I don't know anything about that], well, now you know the back story
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Rodney keeps attacking me for any action I try to do and it's honestly disgusting
<ubptgbot> <samzn> I don't know if he has any personal grudge or if I have done anything, but if I have, I am sorry
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> nobody keeps attacking you
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you keep being offended when people are asked to respect the community
<ubptgbot> <samzn> You keep calling me a liar when I am just answering some confusion.
<ubptgbot> <samzn> [Edit] You keep calling me a liar when I am just answering to some confusion.
<ubptgbot> <samzn> This isn't the first time
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @samzn [Rodney keeps attacking me for any action I try to do and it's honestly disgustin …], Rodney is an administrator here, and a regular contributor to the improvements in UT's code - so what he requests is good to heed if you wish to continue to post.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i did not call you a liar.
<ubptgbot> <samzn> And this is escalating beyond measures, again.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> then please leave
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you can't stay on topic, avoid posting trollish/racist memes, and can't respect the community's rules, why are you here?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> this is supposed to be a forum very focused solely on UT - not a "free speech" zone
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @dohbee [if you can't stay on topic, avoid posting trollish/racist memes, and can't respe …], Because I am interesting in UBports, have contributed to it, use it, and never acted with a troll/racist behaviour?
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @dohbee [if you can't stay on topic, avoid posting trollish/racist memes, and can't respe …], [Edit] Because I am interested in UBports, have contributed to it, use it, and never acted with a troll/racist behaviour?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> I don't think having a fuss over stickers is a goos idea
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> [Edit] I don't think having a fuss over stickers is a good idea
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> it wasn't sent with any offense meant
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @NotKit [it wasn't sent with any offense meant], that is an assumption. you wouldn't go walking around germany waving a nazi flag and be all "no offense meant" as if it somehow granted you the right to do it.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> especially after having been asked repeatedly to not do so every previous time you did it
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Okay, you don't like cartoon frogs, I got that.
<ubptgbot> <samzn> I'll respect that.
<ubptgbot> <samzn> Now if you could, I would appreciate if you could stop being so acid towards people.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't like symbols of white supremacy/nationalism/naziism/etc…
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you are getting personal for no reason
<ubptgbot> <samzn> I'm not the one that escalates it every time
<ubptgbot> <samzn> But it doesn't matter anymore
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> That pack of stickers has a negative connotation. It is enough not to use them.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> "please don't do this thing" is not an escalation
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you think it is, perhaps the problem lies within yourself
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> I do not see the reason that this conversation is getting out of hand.
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @dohbee [if you think it is, perhaps the problem lies within yourself], So you just mentioned to not get personal, which I never have except asking if I ever done you a thing and you hint at a personal attack towards me.
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @mimecar [I do not see the reason that this conversation is getting out of hand.], Yepppppp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> JFC
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @samzn [But it doesn't matter anymore], that sticker was offically desiginated a hate symbol by anti-defamation legue, plus the creator of the frog was suing people for using it
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @DC7IA [Yes, too many tabs...], i think i misunderstood what i mean hmmm try to swipe down starting from the battery icon
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Sconio [Hello, I have a problem with a tweak tools and sharing connection via USB], sharing connection as in usb tethering?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> what in the— all this over a frog
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] what in the— all this over a frog sticker
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> this like the time i discovered a thumbs up mean FU in turkey
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> or a ok gesture meaning 'you are worth nothing' in brasil
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fuseteam [this like the time i discovered a thumbs up mean FU in turkey], yeah - I often post that emoji - but I do worry that it will be taken wrong by some on an international forum
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> there are plenty of stickers and emoji that have an negative connoctation elsewhere the trick is to not assume the negative meaning unless the context points to that being the intention
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> context is everything in those situation
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] context is everything in those situations
<ubptgbot> <samzn> @Fuseteam [what in the— all this over a frog sticker], 🤷‍♀️
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> i see no context to point to it being intended to be offensive but hey that's my take on it
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @UniversalSuperBox [No, that's the only resolution where you could run both the internal and externa …], Will it be possible to send a Libertine screen to a Miracast WiFi Display?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> uhhh probably? if it supports miracast i'm sure that anything that can be opened on the phone screen can be send to a miracast screen
<ubptgbot> Asis was added by: Asis
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> @Fuseteam [sharing connection as in usb tethering?], yes
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @Fuseteam [uhhh probably? if it supports miracast i'm sure that anything that can be opened …], When I start a Libertine app, the phone screen is blank, so I think it's trying to send to a remote screen.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Also there's a difference between screen mirroring the phone resolution versus casting the desktop resolution.
<ubptgbot> <Stebomurkn420> @John (Marlin) [When I start a Libertine app, the phone screen is blank, so I think it's trying …], Did you try adjusting your muffler bearings? 😁
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @Stebomurkn420 [Did you try adjusting your muffler bearings? 😁], lol! What brings you in this way!?!
<ubptgbot> <Stebomurkn420> @John (Marlin) [lol! What brings you in this way!?!], I've been in here. Like to check in on the progress from time to time. Good stuff being done here. And well their vodcast
<ubptgbot> <Stebomurkn420> Plus very friendly!
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @Stebomurkn420 [I've been in here. Like to check in on the progress from time to time. Good stuf …], Wireless display is broken on hammerhead. I'm thinking PinePhone will work better.
<ubptgbot> <Stebomurkn420> @John (Marlin) [Wireless display is broken on hammerhead. I'm thinking PinePhone will work bette …], You've come to live by that wireless display stuff. Haha
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> @Stebomurkn420 [You've come to live by that wireless display stuff. Haha], Convergence is just kind of a curiosity. I really can't see carrying a bluetook keyboard and miracast adaptor to try to find someplace to do work instead of just taking a laptop.
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Plus it will be a long time before phones match laptop power.
<ubptgbot> <Stebomurkn420> @John (Marlin) [Plus it will be a long time before phones match laptop power.], You think? Lol
<ubptgbot> <Stebomurkn420> Idomt
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Well, some of these new phones have monster ram.
<ubptgbot> <Stebomurkn420> @John (Marlin) [Well, some of these new phones have monster ram.], Riiiight. Lmao
<ubptgbot> <Stebomurkn420> Anywho just checking in. Lata!
<ubptgbot> <John (Marlin)> Yeah, let's go back to the towers to play.
<ubptgbot> <Kamakurako> @dohbee [if you can't stay on topic, avoid posting trollish/racist memes, and can't respe …], What makes you think you have the right to command people like this? Shut the frog up and get off your high horse.
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> I start to get the feeling I'll have to silence someone, which I prefer not having to do
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Kamakurako [What makes you think you have the right to command people like this? Shut the fr …], You have already expressed you have no valid interest here and are only here to troll and make stupid comments. If you can't respect the community either, why are you here? Just leave.
<ubptgbot> <Kamakurako> @dohbee [You have already expressed you have no valid interest here and are only here to …], I obviously do have an interest otherwise I wouldn't be here. Idk why you feel the need to be a baby about everything Sam, I or others say. Get a grip dude.
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> @Fuseteam [sharing connection as in usb tethering?], '''
<ubptgbot> <Kamakurako> You just cause drama because you have nothing better to do with your life. Get a hobby or a job or something.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Kamakurako [I obviously do have an interest otherwise I wouldn't be here. Idk why you feel t …], If you can't respect the rules of the community, and must have a temper tantrum every time community admins/elders ask people to behave, then you clearly do not belong in this community
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Kamakurako [You just cause drama because you have nothing better to do with your life. Get a …], @UniversalSuperBox Can you just ban this person already?
<ubptgbot> <Kamakurako> @dohbee [If you can't respect the rules of the community, and must have a temper tantrum …], Nobody has asked me to do anything, only you.
<ubptgbot> <Kamakurako> Just stop causing issues for the sake of causing issues.
<ubptgbot> <MotoFufu9k> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/KfhVop1b.webp
<ubptgbot> <MotoFufu9k> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/vYMLwLh2.webp
<ubptgbot> <Kamakurako> (Sticker, 307x512) https://irc.ubports.com/YVqMfE0b.webp
<ubptgbot> <MotoFufu9k> We are missing the hear no evil.
<ubptgbot> <Kamakurako> Ah, they told the artist to stop monkeying around
<ubptgbot> <Kamakurako> Which is why you don't have that one 🐸
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @fredldotme [I start to get the feeling I'll have to silence someone, which I prefer not havi …], Agree it's not preferable, but it is sometimes necessary, especially for people who contribute nothing valuable, and only ever make personal attacks or post off-topic nonsense.
<ubptgbot> <Kamakurako> Dude, thats literally all you do here.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> All involved have been muted for a week.
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> phew... a lot people were involved... :-)
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> [Edit] phew... many people were involved... :-)
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Kamakurako, @samzn, @dohbee, I feel like I've got enough context now. Please PM me if you want to talk about it more.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @hummlbach [phew... many people were involved... :-)], Thank you, but I really don't need help admin'ing.
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> i was just interested who was involved ;-)
<ubptgbot> <labibme> Hello any idea how to root huwei phone please
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @labibme [Hello any idea how to root huwei phone please], Huawei devices are not supported by UBports.   I suggest asking this question at https://forum.xda-developers.com/ instead
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> So - based on the latest UBports Q&A video - if we reinstall our Libertine containers now (on RC) will we get a potential performance or stability upgrade?
<ubptgbot> <DC7IA> Has anyone tried a Nexus 5 on a Mototola Lapdock?
<ubptgbot> <mark alexa> Cars:  10+ different makes, Clothes: 20+ different brands, computers:  10 makes (HP, DELL, PACKARD-BELL, ASUS, Macbooks, ACER, Microsoft Surface, LENOVO, SYSTEM75, SAMSUNG), electronics:  10+ makes, watch:  10+ makes, Mobile OS:  only 2 makes  and very few people asks why ? I really miss WIndows 10 as a mobile platform. Microsoft broug
<ubptgbot> ht diversity into mobile OS market. Too bad didn't stick around.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @mark alexa [Cars:  10+ different makes, Clothes: 20+ different brands, computers:  10 makes …], spam
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @Sconio [yes], ah i seem to rememeber the tweak tool uses 2 commands to do it
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> yes, I remember that someone had to share a command to force the activation by the terminal
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> but I do not know what is this command...
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> :/
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> it should work via UTTT right now tho
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> do you have the latest UTTT?
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> yes
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> but with the meizu pro 5, its not working
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmm
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> wifi yes usb not
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> wait are you tethering or reverse tethering?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> tethering is sharing the phone's internet with a computer
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> reverse is..............the other way around......
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> @Fuseteam [tethering is sharing the phone's internet with a computer], yes in my computer librem 13
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> for use internet via USB
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> oki uh can you check if your computer gets a ip after enabling tethering?
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> it does not receive information.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmm do you see anything new with ip addr show
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> or his ? on my computer, or my meizu pro 5 ?
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> @Fuseteam [hmm do you see anything new with ip addr show], not in my computer
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> it detect the storage without problem, but when I select RNDIS, nothing happens
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> If someone else can confirm ...
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> ( turbo ) devices
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> on your computer
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> ok i test
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> on your phone you can check too, if you see rndis via the terminal with the same commands
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] on your phone you can check too, if you see rndis via the terminal with the same command
<ubptgbot> <Sconio> what is this command?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> ip addr show
#ubports 2020-07-06
<ubptgbot> <febriugg> @Javacookies [There's Bluetooth File Transfer app (not available for arm64 devices) and WifiTr …], Okay. thank you
<ubptgbot> <matv1> @alera_on [<reply to media>], Looks really nice @alera_on Thanks! might be a thought to include one or two of those as part of the standard wallpaper set in the rebase towards 20.04 (once that is started)
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @febriugg [Okay. thank you], Also uFTP, UBsync, webapps for Dropbox and NextCloud, GhostCloud
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @matv1 [Looks really nice @alera_on Thanks! might be a thought to include one or two of …], Yeah, but I wish that the the ubports logo was in higher quality :D
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/zz0hF82q.webp
<ubptgbot> <Sumitgreat87> @amyosx [Its not gonna be easy], Is it possible if not easy?
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> @Sumitgreat87 [Is it possible if not easy?], porting the G7 play with arm64?
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Sumitgreat87 [Is it possible if not easy?], No
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @commandyourstyle [porting the G7 play with arm64?], His thing
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Sumitgreat87 [Is it possible if not easy?], Does it have kernel source?
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @commandyourstyle [porting the G7 play with arm64?], Although g7 play is doable and I'll hopefully have it done so I can go back to school with Ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <Sumitgreat87> @amyosx [Does it have kernel source?], How to check it
<ubptgbot> <Sumitgreat87> @commandyourstyle [porting the G7 play with arm64?], What is that?
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Sumitgreat87 [What is that?], My phone
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @Sumitgreat87 [How to check it], Xda link to your device?
<ubptgbot> <Sumitgreat87> @amyosx [Xda link to your device?], Ok thanks
<ubptgbot> Wioxjk was added by: Wioxjk
<ubptgbot> <Wioxjk> Good afternoon! … Is there any known problems with installing Ubuntu Phone on the Fairphone 2?
<ubptgbot> <Wioxjk> I am using the official installer, and I have enabled debugging - so when I launch the installer the phone reboots and everything but just get stuck in fastboot. I then get prompted to boot into recovery but I am just getting "no command" … What do?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> your question may get lost in this group, you may more easily find tips in our @WelcomePlus group
<ubptgbot> vampirekick was added by: vampirekick
<ubptgbot> <Wioxjk> @Fuseteam [your question may get lost in this group, you may more easily find tips in our @ …], Thanks! I will throw it over there aswell
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> good luck 👍
<ubptgbot> <Wioxjk> Thanks :)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> oh my so settings page is now mix grid/list
<ubptgbot> <Emad Abdelkarem> Flash Ubuntu touch on meizu m5
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Emad Abdelkarem [Flash Ubuntu touch on meizu m5], it is not possible
<ubptgbot> <Emad Abdelkarem> How can i do this
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Emad Abdelkarem [How can i do this], you cannot
<ubptgbot> <alera_on> @mrcyjanek [Yeah, but I wish that the the ubports logo was in higher quality :D], Thanks for the feedbacks.  I will try to improve to offer better and well made options for both communities.
<ubptgbot> <Elias> Does fairphone 3 work with ubuntu touch as well as fairphone 2?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, fp3 has not been ported afaik
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i think it's android 9 though, so maybe someone can get it working with the halium GSI stuff
<ubptgbot> <Elias> Ok, because now it's harder to find Fairphone 2, because they have stopped the production
<ubptgbot> BgTrb was added by: BgTrb
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> @dohbee [i think it's android 9 though, so maybe someone can get it working with the hali …], A good starting point could be: https://forum.fairphone.com/t/ubuntu-touch-gsi-for-the-fairphone-3/61569?u=ingo
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well i'll leave that to you :)
<ubptgbot> <Ingo_FP_Angel> And someone else has started some efforts, but the results AFAIK are only in the Halium group.
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Sometimes when I try to reboot my device it hangs at black screen with working ssh, and that's what I have in dmesg: … ```[  323.721349] init: bluebinder main process (8829) terminated with status 1 … [  323.721486] init: bluebinder main process ended, respawning … [  323.741373] binder: 2147:2147 transaction failed 29189/-22, size 32-0
<ubptgbot>  line 3013 … [  324.005193] binder: 3095:3095 transaction failed 29189/-22, size 32-0 line 3013 … [  324.741960] binder: 2147:2147 transaction failed 29189/-22, size 32-0 line 3013 … [  325.004582] binder: 3095:3095 transaction failed 29189/-22, size 32-0 line 3013 … [  325.742352] binder: 2147:2147 transaction failed 29189/-22, size 32-0 line 3013
<ubptgbot>  … [  325.802970] binder: 8842:8842 transaction failed 29189/-22, size 32-0 line 3013``` … Have anybody else had problems with bluebinder?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Also, to make it reboot I have to do something like: `sudo reboot && sudo reboot`
<ubptgbot> <Wioxjk> @Elias [Does fairphone 3 work with ubuntu touch as well as fairphone 2?], I have no been able to install it at all on the FP2 sadly :)
<ubptgbot> <Wioxjk> For some reason - It wont flash the recovery partition (I think)
<ubptgbot> <Elias> @Wioxjk It's strange, because on the ubports website it says that the fairphone 2 is fully functional with ubuntu touch, it's even the first smartphone promoted by ubports.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there are a couple of oddities with fp2
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and well as a modular phone it can sometimes have loose connections that may cause issues as such
<ubptgbot> <Wioxjk> @dohbee [and well as a modular phone it can sometimes have loose connections that may cau …], I wonder if that it is
<ubptgbot> <Wioxjk> but I have no idea how to confirm it, I just got it from a friend that was very non-impressed by it :P
<ubptgbot> <nitanmarcel> Just for curiosity: Does Gcam or any other camera app work with AnBox?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> anbox has no hardware access so far
<ubptgbot> <nitanmarcel> Oufy
<ubptgbot> <techie_karthee> (Photo, 590x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/qwIk0UA3.png Screenshot (6 Jul 2020 20:53:02)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @techie_karthee [<reply to media>], Uh, is this spam somehow,or just posted in the wrong place and divulging your personal info?
<ubptgbot> MungoRae was added by: MungoRae
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> eh?
<ubptgbot> <jvasquezmq> XIAOMI Redmi Note 8 Negro + Mi Smart Band 4 - Falabella.com … https://www.falabella.com.pe/falabella-pe/product/prod11690645/Redmi-Note-8-Negro-+-Mi-Smart-Band-4/sku12510153
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> ??
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> What was that
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Spam? I didn't even read
<ubptgbot> <jvasquezmq> I'm sorry
<ubptgbot> <YashOswalYO> @Armin [Guys if you can't install ubuntu touch on your phone and want to have similar ap …], Nice work
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Elias [Ok, because now it's harder to find Fairphone 2, because they have stopped the p …], Though they still sell all the parts, which are easily assembled 😜
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @ [Sailfish had a solution using OSM and Pure Maps navigation application. Can any …], I believe they have this
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> https://open-store.io/app/osmscout-server.jonnius
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> takes some doing, need to disable app suspension on it
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> Hope new version of teleport will come soon
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it will i think
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> @dohbee [it will i think], @Flohack said to me it should come in 2 weeks
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> I can't wait for it
<ubptgbot> Leanna Walker was added by: Leanna Walker
<ubptgbot> <Frédéric SIEBERT> I have receive my nexus 5 today and install ubports. I'm looking for a simple mail client anyone have a solution?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Dekko
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> dekko is the only native mail client; you can also use gmail/proton/etc via webapps
<ubptgbot> <Frédéric SIEBERT> Yes I've try dekko2 but don't work fine (bug)
<ubptgbot> <Frédéric SIEBERT> I can't for Gmail and another because it's for my business mail.
<ubptgbot> <popeydc> Hello! I have received a pinephone. How do I turn on developer mode? I updated to a different channel and don't see the option in About.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @popeydc [Hello! I have received a pinephone. How do I turn on developer mode? I updated t …], Hi Alan. There is a dedicated UT Pinephone group now
<ubptgbot> <popeydc> oh cool
<ubptgbot> <popeydc> got  a link?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Fwd from UBports News Channel: Hello to all the new "Piners" that have been receiving their PinePhone UBports Community Edition. We welcome you and would like to say that both UBports, Pine64 and also the broader community will benefit from your contributions. … Get into the community conversation on Telegram: https://t.me/utonpine and
<ubptgbot>  on both the Pine64 web forum: https://forum.pine64.org/forumdisplay.php?fid=125 … and the UBports forum: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/2403/pinephone … Please also contribute by filing bugs at: https://gitlab.com/ubports/community-ports/pinephone/-/issues … #UBports #Pine64 #UbuntuTouch #PinePhone #Lomiri #Community
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @popeydc [got  a link?], @utonpine
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @popeydc [Hello! I have received a pinephone. How do I turn on developer mode? I updated t …], there is no adb on pinephone currently; ssh is there but still needs to be manually enabled. so just run `sudo start ssh` in the terminal
<ubptgbot> <popeydc> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <popeydc> ah ta
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and getting your public key copied over is of course needed before you can ssh to it (also, wifi)
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> I have a new original case for the E5 here that i don't need any more, anyone want it?
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> (Photo, 1440x2560) https://irc.ubports.com/iuWu30yG.png
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> (Photo, 1440x2560) https://irc.ubports.com/55Jpmk9j.png
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> pics don't do it justice, looks pretty elegant, actually
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Hmm should have known this some time ago, I used a Dremel to cut one from E5LTE or so to get the right openings, and it made it wonky ^^
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> 😂
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> @Frédéric SIEBERT [I can't for Gmail and another because it's for my business mail.], you can't add a gmail account?
<ubptgbot> <Frédéric SIEBERT> @hacker12455 [you can't add a gmail account?], I can add but not sync. And when I want send a mail the apps crash.
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> weird, here it works fine
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> hm do you have two factor authentication on the account?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @hacker12455 [hm do you have two factor authentication on the account?], If work mail, presumably compulsory?
<ubptgbot> Gunaseelan R was added by: Gunaseelan R
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> @Frédéric SIEBERT [I can't for Gmail and another because it's for my business mail.], I don't have this behavior. … To login on dekko with gmail you have to configure your gmail account to allow less secure apps and If I'm correct you shouldn't have two factor authentication
<ubptgbot> <Frédéric SIEBERT> @j2g2rp [I don't have this behavior. … To login on dekko with gmail you have to configure y …], OK... I must try. I don't know.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Fwd from Lakotaubp: Work around for Google account https://github.com/ubports/account-plugins/issues/40#issuecomment-633323381 Also make sure less secure apps is authorizied in your Google account security settings
<gitbot> ubports issue 40 in account-plugins "Google: Unable to sign in Again" [Open]
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Oh haha
<ubptgbot> The_Multiman was added by: The_Multiman
<ubptgbot> Pamela Thorpe was added by: Pamela Thorpe
<ubptgbot> <Leanna Walker> (Photo, 340x493) https://irc.ubports.com/XFUtrKDJ.png
#ubports 2020-07-07
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @neothethird [<reply to media>], oh, yeah :) im actually piecing together my own e5
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> (Photo, 1451x2560) https://irc.ubports.com/WjUqD7R0.png
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> almost, have a few parts shipping from spain
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Hey! What happens to device when kernel it's running is no longer supported?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> For example, if I'm running on 4.9 now, and at some point kernel.org will show that it is EOL now, will that mean that I can't have any updates from ubtouch?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> because iirc on desktop it mean exactly that
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> UT doesnt (with a couple execptions) use mainline kernel, if something like that becomes an issue they would let everyone know
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Shakendo [UT doesnt (with a couple execptions) use mainline kernel, if something like that …], Great! Thanks
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> welcome
<ubptgbot> <neothethird> @mateosalta [oh, yeah :) im actually piecing together my own e5], cool! dm me your address and i'll get it posted tomorrow :)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @mrcyjanek [For example, if I'm running on 4.9 now, and at some point kernel.org will show t …], The kernels on android devices are actually never really updated :x
<ubptgbot> <PratyushOfficial> @Fuseteam [The kernels on android devices are actually never really updated :x], Not really but...they are OLD
<ubptgbot> <PratyushOfficial> I am on 4.14 kernel
<ubptgbot> <PratyushOfficial> Many Samsung flagships still use 3.8 kernel
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> 3.18
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> XD
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> yes, many exynos 7 series still on 3.18, plus qcom S425 SoC
<ubptgbot> Goutham was added by: Goutham
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @PratyushOfficial [Many Samsung flagships still use 3.8 kernel], nexus 5 is 3.4 kernel
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> So it is not a problem to use old kernel with ubuntu touch?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> as long as halium compiles?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it depends on what you define as "problem"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there are of course a lot of problems with it; but it's not possible to use android drivers built for kernel version X.Y with kernel version Y.Z
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> yes... it's very difficult unless SoC vednor provided.
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> @dohbee [nexus 5 is 3.4 kernel], So you are told me nexus5 and galaxy nexus uses the same kernel version!?
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> That makes me laught
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @commandyourstyle [yes, many exynos 7 series still on 3.18, plus qcom S425 SoC], Meizu Pro 5, which is Exyonos, is on 3.10
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> XD
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @commandyourstyle [yes, many exynos 7 series still on 3.18, plus qcom S425 SoC], [Edit] Meizu Pro 5, which is Exynos, is on 3.10
<ubptgbot> <ashwinpss> I need help I have completely deleted the Android and installed ubtouch now I was unable to install the Android aosp rom help please
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> @ashwinpss [I need help I have completely deleted the Android and installed ubtouch now I wa …], Recovery can enter?
<ubptgbot> <ashwinpss> Yes
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> do you have any custom ROM for your phone already?
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> if have, in twrp/pbrp/shrp environment : … wipe system & cache & data partition … install the custom ROM zip file … wipe cahce & data partition … reboot and wait for android return.
<ubptgbot> <Shazin27> @ashwinpss [I need help I have completely deleted the Android and installed ubtouch now I wa …], Flash stock firmware, and then install aosp roms
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> @Shazin27 [Flash stock firmware, and then install aosp roms], how about your note 5 with halium-7.1?
<ubptgbot> <Shazin27> @commandyourstyle [how about your note 5 with halium-7.1?], It didn't end up booting, I think I need to work on some stuff with the kernel, although I'm not sure what to try next
<ubptgbot> <Shazin27> Hybris-boot seems to be the issue
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> same as mine...XD
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> you use hybris-boot?
<ubptgbot> <Shazin27> @commandyourstyle [same as mine...XD], Ahaha, let me know if you figure it tout
<ubptgbot> <Shazin27> @commandyourstyle [same as mine...XD], [Edit] Ahaha, let me know if you figure it out
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> halium-boot tried?
<ubptgbot> <Shazin27> @commandyourstyle [halium-boot tried?], No
<ubptgbot> <Shazin27> The halium documentation used hybris boot, so that's what I did, ended up being stuck on the samsung splash screen. I'll give halium boot a shot
<ubptgbot> <Shazin27> @commandyourstyle [halium-boot tried?], I'll try this right now 😅
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> @Shazin27 [The halium documentation used hybris boot, so that's what I did, ended up being …], seems months ago I face some problem in Nokia 3...XD
#ubports 2020-07-08
<Victor> hi, how can you add/remove icons from the launcher in ubports? the usual drag and drop from the whole "search" menu doesn't seem to work
#ubports 2020-07-10
<ubptgbot> alexcleac was added by: alexcleac
<ubptgbot> <alexcleac> Hello to everyone. I’ve seen call for testers in https://ubports.com/it/blog/ubports-blogs-news-1/post/ubuntu-touch-q-a-79-3709 … How can I contact a person named Jan so I could participate? 😁
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> hi everyone, does anyone know if power management is supported by UT on OnePlus 1? The battery lasts only 24 hours with minimal/normal use. Heavy use: about 12 hours. Now I have a brand new battery in it, I just changed it yesterday, and the same, no improvement. I normally have no app open (but if so, i've noticed no difference),
<ubptgbot> wifi, bt and gps all turned off. Only mobile data.
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> I have also compared with my not so new iphone 7: both telephones left alone (no use), same place (good mobile network reception), both with gps, bt and wifi OFF. Iphone battery lasts 5 days (!!), OPO with UT: 1-1.5 days 🙁🤔🤔
<ubptgbot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> sometimes my opo lasts not even a day and sometimes it lasts > 3 days (no use, wifi on). I have no idea what triggers the difference.
<ubptgbot> <Willem-Jan de Hoog> sometimes 'top' shows high load of some process or kernel thingy. and sometimes syslog is flooded
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> yes i checked the processes but it all looks "normal"
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> it is probably not supported power management....
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Willem-Jan de Hoog [sometimes my opo lasts not even a day and sometimes it lasts > 3 days (no use, w …], dmesg may be useful
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> in my case biometryd and wifi drained baterry
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> My phone lasted about ~1 day with screen on and about 12 hours with screen off (yes, off)
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> (Photo, 1080x2340) https://irc.ubports.com/Q0Ht7fsz.png
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Now it is like this
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @mrcyjanek [<reply to media>], what phone do you have? My wifi is off (i never really use it).
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Federica Galli [what phone do you have? My wifi is off (i never really use it).], OnePlus 6T
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @mrcyjanek [OnePlus 6T], nice phone. Do you have everything working well on it?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Federica Galli [nice phone. Do you have everything working well on it?], Almost, except for anbox and calls hanging sometimes everything is working
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @mrcyjanek [Almost, except for anbox and calls hanging sometimes everything is working], 👍. Anbox doesn't work well yet on many devices. I've also experienced calls hanging at times. Does your camera works?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Federica Galli [👍. Anbox doesn't work well yet on many devices. I've also experienced calls han …], Yes, it works well
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @mrcyjanek [Yes, it works well], cool, i should have bought a OP 6t then 😂. With my OP 1 also everything works (apart this couple of small issues) but it's quite old phone.
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @mrcyjanek [Yes, it works well], Do you get good quality photos? the OP1 has a very bad camera.
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> (both cameras)
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Federica Galli [Do you get good quality photos? the OP1 has a very bad camera.], Let me take one and send it to you
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> When I used UT as daily driver. I played with different cpu governors and it helped a lot for battery drain. That was with N5. Of course governors must be compiled into kernel..
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @mrcyjanek [Let me take one and send it to you], 👍👍 thank you!
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @samitormanen [When I used UT as daily driver. I played with different cpu governors and it hel …], it seems indeed there's an issue like that, "phablet" can use up to 50% cpu at times, for no obvious reason.
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/oVK1GTzc.jpeg
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Rear camera
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/OTzGzwkZ.jpeg
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Front camera
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> (Photo, 1080x2340) https://irc.ubports.com/DXkB8yy4.png
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @mrcyjanek [Front camera], 👍 light is good though 😉. I think iphone camera is better. Nevermind, it's nice that UT works well on it 😃.
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @mrcyjanek [<reply to media>], I'm stuck on 9,7 MP, no idea why.
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> It could be 15MP
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Federica Galli [👍 light is good though 😉. I think iphone camera is better. Nevermind, it's nic …], Yeah, iphone's camera is much better
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @mrcyjanek [Yeah, iphone's camera is much better], Possible iOS does some "real-time" software improvement of the photos.
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Federica Galli [Possible iOS does some "real-time" software improvement of the photos.], Maybe that, and I think that the camera itself is better on it
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @mrcyjanek [Maybe that, and I think that the camera itself is better on it], Yes iphone hardware is top, iphones can last 10 years no problem.
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Federica Galli [Yes iphone hardware is top, iphones can last 10 years no problem.], They could longer if they would receive updates for longer
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @mrcyjanek [They could longer if they would receive updates for longer], Exactlty 🙈🙈
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> I have (not mine) 10 years old ipad with 64gb storage and 3GB of ram, but it is not usable because no app is working on it :/
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> I'm keeping an eye on Volla phone as future decently priced linux phone. I hope they will get power management working.
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Federica Galli [I'm keeping an eye on Volla phone as future decently priced linux phone. I hope …], It has nice look and not bad hardware
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> It looks exactly like oneplus 6t
<ubptgbot> <Federica Galli> @mrcyjanek [It looks exactly like oneplus 6t], Indeed 😂
<ubptgbot> <TacoBarz> @Fuseteam [only in landscape mode tho], That's the way video's should be seen. The other way is playing with nature. Vertical videos need cease to existe.
<ubptgbot> pedro4286 was added by: pedro4286
<ubptgbot> <Getta Shu Hong> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/PhQ70C30.gif
<ubptgbot> jaack08 was added by: jaack08
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Can I remove anbox shortcuts or it will delete anbox
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Uninstall the app in settings
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Oh so you can delete system apps?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> I dont think that removing shortcuts is persistant
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @TigranKhachatryan [Oh so you can delete system apps?], Disable them
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Oh
<ubptgbot> <E S> so @mrcyjanek is the Oneplus 6t fully mature for UT?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @E S [so @mrcyjanek is the Oneplus 6t fully mature for UT?], Not fully mauture, but fully daily drivable (if you don't run a big business and having to call somebody back because telephone app have crashed is a problem)
<ubptgbot> <E S> not sure if you've used a nexus 5, is the oneplus compareable with that device as far as functionality is concerned?
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> Do we have any browser capable of signing in to gitlab atm?
<ubptgbot> <Hilledkinged> Error: https://del.dog/theamonopa.txt … fixup-mountpoints: https://del.dog/ticyphecuy.sh
<ubptgbot> <Hilledkinged> can someone help me out?
<ubptgbot> <Hilledkinged> getting errors with fixup-mountpoints
<ubptgbot> <Hilledkinged> using halium-9.0
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> are you porting?
<ubptgbot> <Hilledkinged> yeah
<ubptgbot> <Hilledkinged> sry wrong group
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @halium and @ubports_porting might be more useful for you yes
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] @halium and @ubports_porting might be more useful for you yeah
<ubptgbot> uweqerqdq was added by: uweqerqdq
<ubptgbot> <uweqerqdq> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/xWAYIjGM.png
<ubptgbot> <uweqerqdq> If I run dpkg or apt, I get read-only filesystem error. What I should  do?
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> You should not use apt
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> system is read-only for stability
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> otherwise, create a container with Libertine and install some apps on it
<ubptgbot> <KDEUser> Hello Everyone. I got myself a Nexus 5, installed Ubuntu Touch on it, and am enjoying it so far. However, it would be nice to be able to run Minecraft on it. Does anybody think that mcpelauncher could be ported to Ubuntu Touch?
<ubptgbot> Varga István was added by: Varga István
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @KDEUser [Hello Everyone. I got myself a Nexus 5, installed Ubuntu Touch on it, and am enj …], it's java right? might be possible but likely won't perform well
<ubptgbot> <KDEUser> It's the Bedrock version.
<ubptgbot> <KDEUser> C++
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what does it use to render?
<ubptgbot> <jaack08> No notes?
<ubptgbot> <KDEUser> It uses OpenGL ES.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @jaack08 [No notes?], no such bots, we're not that kind of group. group description has enough in it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @KDEUser [It uses OpenGL ES.], could maybe be ported to use mirclient/wayland to get a surface then
<ubptgbot> <KDEUser> On my desktop Linux laptop, I can run Minecraft Bedrock version using this tool called mcpelauncher. It takes the Android version from the Google Play store and replaces the android libraries with free software linux libraries. Here is the link if anybody is interested: https://mcpelauncher.readthedocs.io/en/latest/#
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or if it uses sdl2 it should be doable for sure
<ubptgbot> <jaack08> @dohbee [no such bots, we're not that kind of group. group description has enough in it], Hmm okay
<ubptgbot> <jaack08> Can i share a video on ub port then?
<ubptgbot> <jaack08> [Edit] Can i share a video on ub port then? 😬
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you want to post a video here? or you are running UT on your phone and want to share a video on a website from it somehow?
<ubptgbot> <jaack08> @dohbee [you want to post a video here? or you are running UT on your phone and want to s …], I made a video on how to flash ub port on lavender and want to share it here 😬😬
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh is that one of the halium 9 GSI builds?
<ubptgbot> <jaack08> @dohbee [oh is that one of the halium 9 GSI builds?], Yes ig 🤔 Halium 9 is for pie na? Idk the Halium version exactly but i used on android pie and i saw that Halium 7 is for older then android 9
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, halium version matches android version
<ubptgbot> <jaack08> @dohbee [yes, halium version matches android version], Oh okay 😁
<ubptgbot> <Jeroen Bozz> was halium
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> probably better to share your video in https://t.me/ubports_porting though, as halium 9 GSI stuff isn't ready for prime use and use with the installer yet.
<ubptgbot> <KDEUser> It's difficult to know what underlying technologies Minecraft uses, since it's proprietary. I know the open-source mcpelauncher uses qml.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @KDEUser [It's difficult to know what underlying technologies Minecraft uses, since it's p …], does it work under a wayland only session (ie, with xwayland not running or available to run)?
<ubptgbot> <KDEUser> Yes, it works on Wayland
<ubptgbot> <jaack08> @dohbee [probably better to share your video in https://t.me/ubports_porting though, as h …], Okay 👍
<ubptgbot> <KDEUser> I installed the package plasma-workspace-wayland on Ubuntu 20.04, and I am running the Mesa driver.
<ubptgbot> <KDEUser> Thank you for your help @dohbee. I'm continuing this discussion on the UBPorts Forum: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/4590/minecraft-bedrock-on-ubuntu-touch
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok
<ubptgbot> ferlzc was added by: ferlzc
<ubptgbot> Lecka Li was added by: Lecka Li
<ubptgbot> Omer Ori was added by: Omer Ori
#ubports 2020-07-11
<ubptgbot> ZishanAdThandar was added by: ZishanAdThandar
<ubptgbot> <ZishanAdThandar> is "sm g610f" supported?
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> the Galaxy J7 Prime I believe has to be ported, to my knowledge no one is working on it, however I could be wrong, you are certainly welcome to.port it however if you would like to contribute
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> The J6 prime has halium 9 and ubuntu touch booted, no doubt J7 prime would be hard.
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> @SomeIrrelevantPerson0000 [The J6 prime has halium 9 and ubuntu touch booted, no doubt J7 prime would be ha …], J6+ is not equal with J7 prime due to SoC is differnet
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> AFAIK J7 prime should be exynos 7870
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Aye
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Still should be doable
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> and seems we need wait for discussion about the rootfs should separate with samsung phones.
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> What do you mean?
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> I'm sorry, not to be rude. But I did not understand what you said.
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> Oh. no worries.
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> because I've noticed about Halium group discussion.
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Samsung devices are awfully difficult to port.
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> But IDK why they discussed about the commit history...XD
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> @SomeIrrelevantPerson0000 [I'm sorry, not to be rude. But I did not understand what you said.], but I've not found any successfully ported with exynos 7870, sorry.
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> I've ported exynos7420. I think it's feasible.
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Not 100% but it boots
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> what model?
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> nobleltespr
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> [Edit] Galaxy Note 5
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> wait... why I've remembered someone has stuck with booting?
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> XD
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Well it boots, no graphics
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> SSH can enter right?
<ubptgbot> <SomeIrrelevantPerson0000> Of course. Lol
<ubptgbot> <commandyourstyle> oh... okok
<ubptgbot> K B was added by: K B
<ubptgbot> <K B> I want to make UT Available on Mi Note 3 steps please
<ubptgbot> <Shazin27> @K B [I want to make UT Available on Mi Note 3 steps please], Read the halium documentation, and then the UBports one
<ubptgbot> <Shazin27> & follow the steps in the UBPorts one
<ubptgbot> <K B> @Shazin27 [Read the halium documentation, and then the UBports one], Ill try this thank you
<ubptgbot> <C_Chat> I have the unique chance to make my wife switch to a Ubuntu Touch 😊 phone. Which one would you reccomend ? She needs to do phone calls, use Sms, Telegram, Mail, Browser. That's it. Both Volla & Pine phone aren't mature at this time, is that correct ?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yes both are fairly new and early in its development but I would think Volla is a bit ahead of the Pinephone since it's a traditional android-based device.
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> There are relatively new UT devices such as Xperia X and Oneplus 3/3T. So perhaps any of those
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> Hi folks, I have the activity tracker app on my UT device and GPS works perfectly.  Last night I installed Stellarium and it doesn't seem to get a GPS lock. I went back to activity tracker and it works fine. Am I missing some Stellarium setting somewhere?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> perhaps you haven't allowed location in this app. Did it ask you for permission?
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> It didn't ask for permission but location services have a green light next to Stellarium
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> check in `Security & Privacy >> Location` if location is enabled for Stellarium
<ubptgbot> <wayneTBT> Yes, it is enabled there.  For example when I open the activity app the location icon goes white (ie gets a gps fix) but it never goes white for Stellarium
<ubptgbot> ErBazza was added by: ErBazza
<ubptgbot> <ErBazza> Goodmorning everyone
<ubptgbot> <ErBazza> I have two questions if anyone can help me. On nexus 5 I can't connect with my google accaunts even by entering google preferences and lowering the security level (this browser or this app may not be safe ....). And while connecting it with a cable powered by micro usb to hdmi it does not converge, that is it does not connect me to the ex
<ubptgbot> ternal monitor. Thank you
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> In topic of external monitor, have anybody tried launching vnc server (Or something like that?) and connecting to it from usb networking?
<ubptgbot> himanshu was added by: himanshu
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @mrcyjanek [In topic of external monitor, have anybody tried launching vnc server (Or someth …], You wont come that far I am afraid, the x servers I know require an X11 display stack which we dont have on the phone ^^
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Flohack [You wont come that far I am afraid, the x servers I know require an X11 display …], That's what I was affraid of.. thanks anyway
<ubptgbot> <Steve Kueffer> @ErBazza [I have two questions if anyone can help me. On nexus 5 I can't connect with my g …], You can try this workaround https://github.com/ubports/account-plugins/issues/40
<gitbot> ubports issue 40 in account-plugins "Google: Unable to sign in Again" [Open]
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @C_Chat [I have the unique chance to make my wife switch to a Ubuntu Touch 😊 phone. Whic …], Xperia X
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Hey there, does anybody know how to send notification from a bash script in ubuntu touch?
<ubptgbot> <just_carlod> @dvorak [https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/1291], @mrcyjanek like there I suppose
<gitbot> ubports issue 1291 in ubuntu-touch "Send notifications via terminal (as with notify-send)" [Question, Open]
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @just_carlod [@mrcyjanek like there I suppose], Solution given there requires to install app, I'd prefer some pure shell (or static binary) solution
<ubptgbot> <just_carlod> In that case I don't know :(
<ubptgbot> <Verevka86> @Steve Kueffer [You can try this workaround https://github.com/ubports/account-plugins/issues/40], Perfect work, big thanks ☺
<gitbot> ubports issue 40 in account-plugins "Google: Unable to sign in Again" [Open]
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @alan_griffiths [On the graphics side it should. Eventually. We're making sure it works well with …], https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/flutter-wayland-support-under-development/17195
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @mrcyjanek [Hey there, does anybody know how to send notification from a bash script in ubun …], Try this `gdbus call --session --dest org.freedesktop.Notifications --object-path /org/freedesktop/Notifications --method org.freedesktop.Notifications.Notify "notify-send" 1 "back" "hi mom3" "blah blah blah" "[]" '{}' 5000`
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @mattbel10 [Try this gdbus call --session --dest org.freedesktop.Notifications --object-path …], It worked :> thanks
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @mrcyjanek [It worked :> thanks], No problem :)
<ubptgbot> <C_Chat> @Javacookies [There are relatively new UT devices such as Xperia X and Oneplus 3/3T. So perhap …], Thank you.
<ubptgbot> <C_Chat> @malditobastardo [Xperia X], and you
<Ellinggton> hello everyone
<Ellinggton> i received my ubuntu pinephone 2 days ago, and i may have some questions about it.
<Ellinggton> i already run ubuntu on a oneplus 1 smoothly
<Ellinggton> so i hope i'll be able tu do the same with the pine
<Ellinggton> so after test it a little, i think i should ask for information here
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @alan_griffiths [https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/flutter-wayland-support-under-development/17195], Awesome Alan, thank you
<Ellinggton> first one : repo always stay on stable, even if switch it, the camera and gps doesn't work (killswitches on !) and the battery doesn't last long wich is strange because i don't do anything and the oneplus last longer so : should i flash the rom ? is there any workaround to teste before ?
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> Phew, I got my UBports pinephone just in time this morning (I'm from NZ).
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> It's monday already in NZ?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Congrats!
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> It's Saturday lmao
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> 😹
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> I got it as a birthday present, well I ordered it today.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Great you have deliveries on Sat
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> ohhh
<Ellinggton> erf... still reading doc and... the camera is known as not working yet... my bad... and gps... ok... well, i stay tuned though
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I thought you got from the post
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> I looked up on Twitter and it went out fast XD
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Awesome
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> I can't wait to brag about it to my school friends lol
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> And start debugging and stuff
<ubptgbot> <Camden B> There's lots of stuff to improve I think.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> OTA-4 is around the corner :)
<ubptgbot> <Wioxjk> Question: … Is it possible to help ubports out with mirroring the repository?
<ubptgbot> <Wioxjk> I already do with "ordinary" distros, but it would be cool to do it with ubuntu touch aswell
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> That's nice of you but I don't think mirroring will help us much. We don't usually have users pulling updates straight from the apt repo, instead we use image based updates.
<ubptgbot> <dvorak> @mrcyjanek [Solution given there requires to install app, I'd prefer some pure shell (or sta …], ?? it doesn't require to install apps
<ubptgbot> <dvorak> there's an example using the "dbus thing" for an app but you can replace it with any system app you know how to "call"
<ubptgbot> <dvorak> [Edit] there's an example using the "dbus thing" for axolotl chat but you can replace it with any system app you know how to "call"
<ubptgbot> <Hilledkinged> So is it normal that i cant sign into google via morph browser
<ubptgbot> <Hilledkinged> It says its not secure enough
<ubptgbot> <Hilledkinged> [Edit] It says it may not be secure enough
<ubptgbot> <Hilledkinged> @Hilledkinged [It says it may not be secure enough], Am new to ubuntu touch so suggetsions could be good
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I am logged without issues
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> at least to gmail
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> are you on Stable?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> [Edit] are you in stable?
<ubptgbot> <Wioxjk> @fredldotme [That's nice of you but I don't think mirroring will help us much. We don't usual …], Yes, it is pulling from ports.ubuntu.com (if I remember correctly? )
<ubptgbot> <Tasfin> Hi all, I am using honor 5c with unofficial lineage os 14.1 … but I cannot find source code for this. … is it possible to use other model with source code available (honor 5x)?
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @Wioxjk [Yes, it is pulling from ports.ubuntu.com (if I remember correctly? )], Not exactly. As I said, users don't use apt to get updates. The way Ubuntu Touch works is with prebuilt images. Yes we use apt to build the images themselves but the users don't touch apt.
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @fredldotme [Not exactly. As I said, users don't use apt to get updates. The way Ubuntu Touch …], But apt works.. I mean if I remount / with rw and to an apt upgrade it works
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> It bricked my phone once for some reason
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @TigranKhachatryan [It bricked my phone once for some reason], Yeah, it acts weird, I always have to reboot
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Also, is biometryd working for anybody in here?
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> After rebooting I got 4 shortcuts of everything and none were functional it was laggy and after the next reboot it didn't boot, I flashed MIUI back with fastboot and then reflashed it back
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Just in case I am not good in that stuff
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> @mrcyjanek [Also, is biometryd working for anybody in here?], What's that?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @TigranKhachatryan [What's that?], it's for fingerprint
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Oh never checked
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> I don't think it will work for me since I am using a port from xda
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @mrcyjanek [But apt works.. I mean if I remount / with rw and to an apt upgrade it works], Still, we don't officially support that
<ubptgbot> <Wioxjk> @fredldotme [Not exactly. As I said, users don't use apt to get updates. The way Ubuntu Touch …], what about the store and updates to apps? How does that work?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Wioxjk [what about the store and updates to apps? How does that work?], Like in play store, you see notification in openstore and settings about update
<ubptgbot> <Wioxjk> @mrcyjanek [Like in play store, you see notification in openstore and settings about update], Yes ofcourse, but how is that package delivered to the end-user?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Wioxjk [Yes ofcourse, but how is that package delivered to the end-user?], I don't understand?
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> Ubuntu Touch use clickable instead deb packages
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> It is .click file that is getting installed somehow in background if that's what you ask for
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> [Edit] Ubuntu Touch use clickable instead of deb packages
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @mimecar [Ubuntu Touch use clickable instead of deb packages], correction, `click` packages not `clickable` … can be confusing  indeed 😝
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> 😃
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> [Edit] Ubuntu Touch use click 😃  instead of deb packages
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> I think I spend a lot of time with Clickable.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> 😹
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> When I use Android I swipe left to show apps and it goes back, lol. I guess I got used to it haha
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> I really want to move to ut but I can't because there are some apps I can't use yet
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Sadly
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> well
<ubptgbot> <Wioxjk> @mimecar [Ubuntu Touch use click 😃  instead of deb packages], And where are they stored? Would they "profit" of they where delivered from different mirrors?
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> there's only one server for apps
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> Uh, my ubuntu touch installation just decided to stop working.
<ubptgbot> <ZishanAdThandar> Is pubg apk supported on ubuntu touch?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> No, ut is not android
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> ubuntu touch is already a bad choice if you're still looking to play android games on it
<ubptgbot> <RealDanct12> [Edit] ubuntu touch is already a bad choice if you're looking to play android games on it
<ubptgbot> Himanshsingh was added by: Himanshsingh
<ubptgbot> <Himanshsingh> Redmi 4 is ubuntu touch a good choice.. any user experience or know issues ?
<ubptgbot> <Wioxjk> @mimecar [there's only one server for apps], So, is there a need/possibility for using a mirror-like setup for that? Incase the main server goes down?
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> I don't think so directly.
<ubptgbot> oswaldosp was added by: oswaldosp
<ubptgbot> <oswaldosp> @Himanshsingh [Redmi 4 is ubuntu touch a good choice.. any user experience or know issues ?], I've been trying to install it on a xiaomi A4 (rolex) for a day... I hope to succeed soon
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Wioxjk [So, is there a need/possibility for using a mirror-like setup for that? Incase t …], no. traditional mirroring like for deb archives or ftp sites doesn't make sesnse for app stores. and openstore is not built in a decentralized/federated way
<ubptgbot> Briam Arismendi was added by: Briam Arismendi
<ubptgbot> <suoko> @oswaldosp [I've been trying to install it on a xiaomi A4 (rolex) for a day... I hope to suc …], I did it, what is your problem? You might have to format data as ext2
<ubptgbot> <oswaldosp> @suoko [I did it, what is your problem? You might have to format data as ext2], When I execute "./halium-install -p ut "path to rootfs" "path to halium system.img"" … Show me this mistake: … Please enter a new password for the user 'phablet': … chroot: failed to run command ‘passwd’: No such file or directory … Failed, please try again
<ubptgbot> <Verevka86> drop -p ut
<ubptgbot> Naveen Kumar was added by: Naveen Kumar
<ubptgbot> <Jeroen Bozz> like too Knopw if there be a way too install firefox
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> On libertine, yes
<ubptgbot> <Jeroen Bozz> how that works
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> You create a libertine container and install Firefox from arm repository
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Jeroen Bozz [how that works], not well
<ubptgbot> <Jeroen Bozz> i try that on tyhe phone but nothing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if you're on pinephone libertine GUI apps won't work currently
<ubptgbot> <Jeroen Bozz> new too this libertine thing xd
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @ZishanAdThandar [Is pubg apk supported on ubuntu touch?], That's an oof xD
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> As a pubg fan I'm gonna keep android around somewhere for it
<ubptgbot> mada_03 was added by: mada_03
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Also u can play payload mode rn
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @mada_03 [mada_03 was added by: amyosx], Hi
<ubptgbot> MrYacha was added by: MrYacha
<ubptgbot> Chamelo003 was added by: Chamelo003
<ubptgbot> <Mr_K3y> Hey. There is a problem. I can not install ubuntu via ubports on nexus 5. It gives an error all the time. … System: Debian
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> @Mr_K3y [Hey. There is a problem. I can not install ubuntu via ubports on nexus 5. It giv …], wich version of android have your nexus 5? It should have the last update of android for this device to use the installer
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> maybe you should check the USB wire that you are using. I also prefer to don't use USB HUBs
<ubptgbot> <Mr_K3y> @j2g2rp [wich version of android have your nexus 5? It should have the last update of and …], That is, you want to say. What should I have the official Android installed before?
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> yep, If im correct with other versions or roms installer could give you some errors
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> I almost forget to say (Don't know if it is your case) Just Nexus 5 is supported. Nexus 5X isn't supported.
<ubptgbot> <Mr_K3y> @j2g2rp [yep, If im correct with other versions or roms installer could give you some err …], Hmm... Well, I'll try to put the official android. Sailfish OS just stands now.
<ubptgbot> <Mr_K3y> @j2g2rp [I almost forget to say (Don't know if it is your case) Just Nexus 5 is supported …], I have a Nexus 5 hammerhead
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> ok ok. It is fine then
<ubptgbot> <Mr_K3y> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc.ubports.com/enRqTUf8.png I installed android 6.0.1 and still an error through the installer.
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> @Mr_K3y [<reply to media>], If I'm correct looks like you are having the same problem that somebody had here: https://t.me/ubports/278863 … The problem was that this device was flashed with android 10, and partitions were resized. One of the partitions hadn't the default value and the installer was trying to put a file larger than the part
<ubptgbot> ition.
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> did you installed the stock android version of the device?
<ubptgbot> <Mr_K3y> @j2g2rp [did you installed the stock android version of the device?], yes
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> I don't know if reinstalling android is enough to get back the partitions size if they were being modified by other rom 🤔 I would check if possible the size of the partitions, but I don't know how. … Did you used Nexus root toolkit?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @j2g2rp [I don't know if reinstalling android is enough to get back the partitions size i …], Normally it is enough, flash_all should repartition
<ubptgbot> <j2g2rp> I didn't know 😅
<ubptgbot> Carlos Hernandez was added by: Carlos Hernandez
<ubptgbot> DragoshYH was added by: DragoshYH
#ubports 2020-07-12
<ubptgbot> qwecu_cash was added by: qwecu_cash
<ubptgbot> S4suraj was added by: S4suraj
<ubptgbot> <NetHunter10156> Finally it's out for lavender
<ubptgbot> <NetHunter10156> 😱
<ubptgbot> <jaack08> @NetHunter10156 [😱], Lol
<ubptgbot> <jaack08> It is just GSI
<ubptgbot> <jaack08> So Anyone can use it
<ubptgbot> <Himanshsingh> @oswaldosp [I've been trying to install it on a xiaomi A4 (rolex) for a day... I hope to suc …], But seems its not stable yet ...Meanwhile I have setup other custom ROM ...until a stable version of Ubuntu touch is out..
<ubptgbot> <NetHunter10156> guys libertine isn't working
<ubptgbot> <NetHunter10156> is it a known bug on lavender?
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> @NetHunter10156 [is it a known bug on lavender?], Yeah it id
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> @NetHunter10156 [is it a known bug on lavender?], [Edit] Yeah it is
<ubptgbot> <NetHunter10156> okok
<ubptgbot> <NetHunter10156> amazing port
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> Actually libertine works only in few devives
<ubptgbot> <ScardracS> [Edit] Actually libertine works only in few devices
<ubptgbot> Bhuvanesh Duvvuri was added by: Bhuvanesh Duvvuri
<ubptgbot> <Bhuvanesh Duvvuri> I'm having some issues with newly installed Ubuntu tocuh
<ubptgbot> <Bhuvanesh Duvvuri> I'm unable to accept calls
<ubptgbot> <Bhuvanesh Duvvuri> [Edit] I'm having some issues with newly installed Ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> Joseph Joester was added by: Joseph Joester
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @mateosalta [not sure how it works, but that is the plugin they made for sailfish to add call …], Thanks :)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> Can a developer choose where their indicator goes, or do some (read: most) system indicators take immutable precedence?
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> No, there's nothing like that for 3rd party indicators.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> So it can only take the left most place?
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> Providing a way to place indicators beside specific ones seems a little nasty to me, it would require knowledge about the currently running indicators. What if one of them vanishes, what of two want to be placed at the same spot?
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> [Edit] Providing a way to place indicators beside specific ones seems a little nasty to me, it would require knowledge about the currently running indicators. What if one of them vanishes, what if two want to be placed at the same spot?
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I don't know honestly. I admit to crowding the menu with indicators, but I fell like they're all useful to me. My problem now is that the notification indicator is pushed out of the viewable area, so I need to swipe it down rather than being able to see if I have new messages at a glance.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> I thought that if you could push notifications to the right of uPower and the screenlock, that would help, but it might not be feasible from a development standpoint.
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> so you want a way to essentially 'pin' the notifications indicator so its always visible.
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> thatd be cool
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> Personally, I like the approach macOS 11 is taking with consolidating settings into one single menu, and allowing to move them out into their own menu/indicator.
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> It's well thought out
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> ive not seen anything about macos aside from the whole ARM thing
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> It's at least worth a look to see what's out there.
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> yeahh absolutely
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> i was an osx user a long time ago and it really annoyed me in many ways so ive been ignorant of it since then
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> mac os users must hate me just like how linux users hate that guy who goes on about having to write his own wifi drivers
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> Let's not make this personal :)
<ubptgbot> <PiecerEdd> 😆
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @TartanSpartan [Can a developer choose where their indicator goes, or do some (read: most) syste …], each indicator has a value for placement. If I am not mistaken,the lower the value, the farthers it is to the right. You can check the value of the preinstalled indicators in `/usr/share/indicators`...that path might not be accurate th
<ubptgbot> ough 😅
<ubptgbot> <Bhuvanesh Duvvuri> can someone tell me how to answer a phone call in ut? cuz i'm unable to do that!
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Slide the
<ubptgbot> <TigranKhachatryan> Gray thing
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @Bhuvanesh Duvvuri [can someone tell me how to answer a phone call in ut? cuz i'm unable to do that!], Which phone?
<ubptgbot> <Bhuvanesh Duvvuri> Redmi Note 5 Pro
<ubptgbot> <Bhuvanesh Duvvuri> @TigranKhachatryan [Gray thing], the gui doesn't give me anything but i just here the ring and that's it the call disconnects!
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> It's not an official device, you'd have to ask the person who made the port.
<ubptgbot> <Bhuvanesh Duvvuri> @fredldotme [It's not an official device, you'd have to ask the person who made the port.], how does a device becomes official
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> Making sure everything works and working together with us.
<ubptgbot> <Bhuvanesh Duvvuri> if port the device through halium will it be accepted
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> Yeah
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @PiecerEdd [so you want a way to essentially 'pin' the notifications indicator so its always …], Right? Thanks, glad this is resonating with someone.
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @Javacookies [each indicator has a value for placement. If I am not mistaken,the lower the val …], Cheers, Kugi :)
<ubptgbot> <TartanSpartan> @PiecerEdd [so you want a way to essentially 'pin' the notifications indicator so its always …], [Edit] Right? Thanks, glad this is resonating with someone. I think the most obvious ones to always keep visible are: time, battery (and percentage), *maybe* sound, network, weather (and temperature), notifications and rotation lock. I g
<ubptgbot> rant though that weather is optional for each user, and battery percentage too (even though I can't really relate to anyone who would prefer to just judge the battery state from the icon instead of having granular detail... but yeah YMMV as always).
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> indicators do need some changes and improvments
<ubptgbot> <Wioxjk> Something that bothers me  … Why cant I change the time format to 24h when I have English language running?
<ubptgbot> <Wioxjk> The only way I can get it is to changing the language to Swedish
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can select English UK i guess
<ubptgbot> <Brijesh Karpe> how do I make a port for my device?
<ubptgbot> <mrcyjanek> @Brijesh Karpe [how do I make a port for my device?], Android 9: https://github.com/ubports/porting-notes/wiki/Halium-9#basic-steps … Rest: docs.halium.org/ … and @Halium
<ubptgbot> <Brijesh Karpe> 👍👍
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> @dohbee [you can select English UK i guess], English but proper
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> No
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> Yeah
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> We made the language xD
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> is a bug somewhere we need some language independant units and time formats
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> What I find weird is android will say "Hi there" on us English, but "hello" on uk
<ubptgbot> bollex was added by: bollex
<ubptgbot> AldoFreddy was added by: AldoFreddy
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> On short notice! Jan and me Sunday night live here for a bit of a UT talk: https://youtu.be/Aay3-mZ-rlI
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Start 20:00 UTC
<ubptgbot> <amyosx> OwO
<ubptgbot> xgigs was added by: xgigs
<ubptgbot> Andrea Sorrentino - 1677 - was added by: Andrea Sorrentino - 1677 -
